# Growing up with Redwood's. Truely God's country.



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

My love, and fascination of Redwood's,and tree's started when I was a little boy. It is now like an addiction. I have spent countless hour's, hiking, while hunting, and just staring at big redwood's in amzement. Easily getting sidetracked. I have read every book I can get my hand's on, about logging, or just redwood tree's, and pic's. I have also spent time driving around, and hiking just trying to find a big one. Alot of time's being there for some other reason, and stumbling upon one or a few by accident. I have never fallen a ol growth, it would be a lifetime experience, so I have thought, but truel'y don't want to or think I would have the heart to. As much as I love the logging book's, and my hat's is off to the guy's who earned there stripe's doing so. It make's me proud to know a few,and share wonderfull storie's, and picture's. I think for me it was life altering, and I wouldn't have grown up the same elsewhere. I never get tire'd of them, and Jeanie, and I while out for a drive with the dog's, have made numerous stop's to look over a awesome giant. For anybody who has never been in Redwood country it is really worth the trip for you, to see the piece's of history, and time that has revolved around them. I am glad some time ago some wonderfull people, realized we neede'd to preserve some. If not I wouldn't have grown up in the same country, and wouldn't have had so many wonderfull experience's


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 4, 2011)

Screw you Norm!

P.S. Love north central Ohio!

And ya, I blame Washington and the French for taking down all our big trees!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL! That is too bad. You seen em in person Matt? Really a special experience, even for me, and I live here.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 4, 2011)

Pound salt!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking for some Redwood pic's, can't fine em yet. Here is some god's country among Redwood's. Two seperate ranche's we hunt. Wnated to throw in John Parmeter, he is the climber in the tree. One of my best friend's, and his dad was an Old growth faller. For there family owned Parmeter logging, in Cazadero Ca.


----------



## MacLaren (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats a really good post Norm. I agree w/ya thats God's country. I would really,really love to see it someday for myself. 
I would imagine that you and Randymac live in beautiful country. No doubt.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been on a quest for the holy grail! More than once. I have a new mission this weekend, I can't find a few redwood pic's I had, and alot are on old film. So I am going to take some new pic's, and post them. I will try soon. And thank's for the compliment


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Jul 4, 2011)

My Mom is from Oregon, as a kid I went to a Family Reuinon there. Then we drove down and visited the Red Wood Forest's (and everything "Big Tree") since her family was in the logging/lumber biz. we drove thru the redwood tree (literally), we streched arms around redwood trees. It Is Absolutley Amazing how Big they Really are. I haven't been back in 30+ yrs. I hope their still thriving....


----------



## bigblockburris (Jul 4, 2011)

*Dumb question....*

I know this is probably a dumb question, but.....

The picture with the fella climbing the tree...is it pouring rain?
It sure looks like it.

BBB


----------



## blackoak (Jul 4, 2011)

The closest thing to a giant redwood I have gotten to see is a guy hollowed a section of trunk out and made a mobile camper out of it. He actually lived inside it. He had mounted it on 2 sets of axles. He would pull it to the local fairs and festivals charging an admission to enter and check it out. It was pretty nice. I'm 6' tall and could stand inside without problems. I'm a Hoosier Hillbilly that very seldom gets to see a large trees much anymore. I would love to see some of the CA redwoods.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 4, 2011)

If anyone heads this way, shoot me a line, I'll make sure you see the best of what's left.

Yep we left at least one.


----------



## Brian13 (Jul 4, 2011)

I really hope to get out that way someday soon. I have made it as far west as the Rockies, but I really want to see the PNW. All the pics I see from out there are amazing.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 4, 2011)

I spent a week out Randy`s way and seen miles and miles of big redwoods all along the coast, got myself some very memorable picts of the giants.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bigblockburris, good question, you are the first person to realize that. It rained on us like a SOB. But only took us a half hour on the take down. In return we got a nice 372 for 200 bucks. Randy I was hoping you would chime in! Good to see some pic's!:tongue2:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

Where was that taken Randy?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 4, 2011)

Southern Humboldt.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

Beutiful country. I have only been ther once. You been out to sonoma county? I know some nice stand's out there hwere I grew up. Still a few good one's. Orr spring's road in Ukiah has a nice grove.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 4, 2011)

Large redwoods take on a mystical apearance. I have a 7'er and a few 9'+ ones on or near my property.
When you stand under them and can't see the tops, you realise that you are a caretaker and 
not an owner. There is a 15-18' er a few miles away. The only reason that it is still there is that the top 
is blown out at around 125'. Fog and/or rain really enhances the presence of these giants.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome! Love to have that view from my back porch:msp_thumbup: How have you been Frank? Haven't seen you around in awhile.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 4, 2011)

The 7' er is the north view from the kitchen window. To the south is a canyon drop and Monterey Bay. I'm about 10 miles from the water. I check the site almost every day, just haven't posted a lot lately.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, I can picture that viewopcorn: For our GTG, we should just carpool, and go site see, and tour the redwood's:cool2:


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep those trees have always had me wondering. Would like to take a vacation out that way one time.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a picture of the view. Monterey is about 40 miles out. I'll be watching fireworks through the fog in a few minutes.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 5, 2011)

We have a very rare clear evening, with no wind, fireworks over the bay in an hour.

That Redwood pic wasn't the one I wanted to post, now I can't change, drat!


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

Frank Boyer said:


> Large redwoods take on a mystical apearance. I have a 7'er and a few 9'+ ones on or near my property.
> When you stand under them and can't see the tops, you realise that you are a caretaker and
> not an owner. There is a 15-18' er a few miles away. The only reason that it is still there is that the top
> is blown out at around 125'. Fog and/or rain really enhances the presence of these giants.


 
Frank are you talking about the king and queen on Glenwood Drive or some in the parks?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 5, 2011)

Not talikng about Glenwood. Where are those at? 
The 15'-18' er is about 2 miles from Boulder Creek. There is a 12'+ double a mile or so from my house. Anything over 8-10' had to have something weird about it to save it from the clear cuts of the old growth.


----------



## slowp (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been to a couple of redwood groves. I think one was the Jedidiah Smith grove out of Gasque. I hate to say it, but I was disappointed. I'd been working in some of our Warshington big trees and thought the redwoods were kind of cheaters. They have multiple tops and some seem to be grown together at the butt. As I was a timber cruiser at the time, I was looking at things that would be volume deductions, up here, and there were a lot of those. Yes, I know, it is a different world in the Redwoods. I'm being honest, that was my impression. I'm thinking there are better groves on to the south. Are there?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 5, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I have been on a quest for the holy grail! More than once. I have a new mission this weekend, I can't find a few redwood pic's I had, and alot are on old film. So I am going to take some new pic's, and post them. I will try soon. And thank's for the compliment


 
Hi norm how is things in California ? 

i am led to say to you keep the faith times are getting ready to be tough and its that faith that passeth all understanding that is going to be the drive source to get you past that tough time that is down the road aways 

do not loose focus look at the bigger picture when you think you are alone you are not alone for you will be carried by the lord himself 

i do not know you or do not know your situations but i felt led to say these words to you 

calvin


----------



## alderman (Jul 5, 2011)

I worked with a guy who used to work in the Redwoods. Had some interesting stories about trying to get that big wood loaded on a truck and getting the truck to where it was supposed to go.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 5, 2011)

Redwoods can be pretty strange, multiple stems are common, particularly the alluvial flat trees. This type of growth is associated with flood and fire damage.
This is typical of fire damage growth.






One of the reasons for odd trees is the fact they live for a long time and compensate for changing conditions.
If the ground settles, the tree will grow another top or a whole new tree for balance. If the tree gets badly burned, it will throw up a bunch of root sprouts, something similar occurs with a heavy silt deposit. Often the sprouts "graft" themselves to the parent tree, causing a wall of Redwood. A good example of this is at Cal-Barrel Road, in the Prairie Creek State Park.
The easiest groves to see are in Southern Humboldt, travel the Ave and the Bull Creek Flats. There are miles of what most folks consider prime Redwoods. Like these.





I know where some of the best are and where some of the more bizarre trees live. A little know fact is that there are leftovers from a much earlier period. Scattered around are elderly giants or remnants of such. I have a copy of a map, made over a lifetime, by the Hawthorne Brothers, that shows where many of most superb groves and individual giants are or were. One of the old trees can be seen on Bull Creek, the top is gone, yet it is as tall as the relatively new stand is and they are representative of what we call giant Redwoods.
Don't even think about seeing the map, I will burn it before letting the public get a hold of it. Too many places have been exploited for personal glory, such as the Grove of the Titans in Del Norte. I made a promise to a couple old men, long in their graves, that I fully intend to keep.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jul 5, 2011)

If you cant make it to the coast, theres some redwoods in the sierra's nevada's mountains, called The Placer Big Trees Grove, just east of foresthill CA at 5000ft elevation...even got the the biggest douglas fir I have ever seen.
There's massive, Ponderosa pines, Sugar Pines, incense ceadar's and Douglas firs as well.

This northernmost grove of giant sequoia's is only a half mile hike with about 10 or so big tree's...but well worth it.

here's a giant with 12 ft. DBH














Giant doug fir... mabey 10ft DBH


----------



## huskydude (Jul 5, 2011)

I just took down a 2 ft oak behind my house and thought that was a pretty big tree.

I'd love to venture out there. I have a friend in Seaside, but never seem to get out there.


----------



## audible fart (Jul 5, 2011)

We don't have redwoods, but there are plenty of oaks of all varietys that are so old and large, that i catch myself staring at them. A guy across the road from me has a red oak in his yard that has to be around 200 years. It within 3 feet of his house, too.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 5, 2011)

alderman said:


> I worked with a guy who used to work in the Redwoods. Had some interesting stories about trying to get that big wood loaded on a truck and getting the truck to where it was supposed to go.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 5, 2011)

*Biggest Redwood Ever Felled?*

Take a look:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Brian13 (Jul 5, 2011)

I imagine that it is a lot of work to take one of those down with a chainsaw. Even the biggest saws seem underpowered next to some of those trees. However the men who took some of the biggest down with an axe and a cross cut saw, deserve the utmost respect!! My hats off to the guys who have played with the giants!!!!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 5, 2011)

Brian13 said:


> I imagine that it is a lot of work to take one of those down with a chainsaw. Even the biggest saws seem underpowered next to some of those trees. However the men who took some of the biggest down with an axe and a cross cut saw, deserve the utmost respect!! My hats off to the guys who have played with the giants!!!!


The question I have to ask is how on earth did two men drop it by themselves and how was it ever bucked into mammoth logs, loaded onto a train, and finally cleared from the forest?


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you guys might be mixing up your trees. There 3 trees called redwoods, the Dawn Redwood which is native only to Communist China (Though often found as nursery stock), the Coast Redwood, and the Giant Sequoia.

The Giant Sequoia lives in a very narrow range in the Sierra Nevada mountains in grantic soil. There was only 35,000 acres of these giant trees. They will grow over 300' tall and up to 56' in diameter. The bark can be up to 3' thick. They are a very poor lumber tree, most were wasted due to breakage. I believe all remaining trees are on public land. They can live 3,500 years.

The real redwoods, the Coast Redwood or Sequoia Sempervirens, occupied over 2 million acres, grow 380' tall and have bark up to 1' thick. I often work in the southernmost grove in southern Monterey County near Big Sur. They grow along the coast up into southern Oregon. They can live 2,200 years. I break these tree into two groups, Old Growth and Second Growth. The OG lumber was and still is fantastic wood. It is dense and tight grained and very resistant to rot and insects. SG wood is crap. It is more like Giant Sequoia, loose grained and not resistant to decay. Yes on occasion some really nice second grove is logged but around here that is generally not the case. 

The Giant Sequoia is generally thought of the a massive tree, and it is. However only 7 GSs are larger than the largest CRs! The largest CR grows in northern California where its location is kept secret. (The National Tree Agency, NTA, has heard of RandyMac!)

This a pic of a GS my friend Andy (and I) milled last year. It was about 7' at the butt and 100 years old IIRC.






Here is that same tree, look at the grain.





Some CR shots


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

A few more. Note the heart rot, aka Brown Cubicle Rot.















An example of a horrible second growth Coastal Redwood. IIRC there were 7 trees growing off this OG stump. We milled the lumber on site but it was an embarrassingly small pile of decent lumber that was left.





Nice goosepenned staub that I had to fall after a fire.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, the Monarch and it's not lost, it was hidden. I saw it well before it was "discovered" by publicity seeking adventurers. There are many good reasons why locals keep such treasures secret, they are often desecrated by those who follow the "Discoverers".


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> The question I have to ask is how on earth did two men drop it by themselves and how was it ever bucked into mammoth logs, loaded onto a train, and finally cleared from the forest?


 
Look for the book "They Felled the Redwoods" on ebay or Amazon. It has great info on logging OG Giant Sequoias. Basically they used a huge amount of steam power and outsized equipment. Many of the tree were to big to transport so augers and explosives were used to split the logs in half.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, the Monarch and it's not lost, it was hidden. I saw it well before it was "discovered" by publicity seeking adventurers. There are many good reasons why locals keep such treasures secret, they are often desecrated by those who follow the "Discoverers".


 
Yep I have been involved in that exact experience.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 5, 2011)

BOOM!
Grape stakes.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

I like most all aspects of the timber industry and tree work but in my opinion...there is nothing like the smell of redwood sawdust to get me excited. (About trees!)


----------



## homelitejim (Jul 5, 2011)

I grew up in western Nevada, not far from Bishop, CA. I remember as a kid my grandparents taking us to see the Red Woods, can still picture the trees in my head. I have also seen the Giant Sequoias in the Sierra's and the Bristlecone Pine trees near White Mt, of course the Bristlecone Pine trees are not known for their size but their age and are partially petrified.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> I grew up in western Nevada, not far from Bishop, CA. I remember as a kid my grandparents taking us to see the Red Woods, can still picture the trees in my head. I have also seen the Giant Sequoias in the Sierra's and the Bristlecone Pine trees near White Mt, of course the Bristlecone Pine trees are not known for their size but their age and are partially petrified.


 
Some of those trees are nearly 5,000 years old!


----------



## Bob95065 (Jul 5, 2011)

Frank, Where in the Santa Cruz mountains are you?



I live down in Santa Cruz and one of my favorite places in the county is Big Basin State Park. It is the first state park in California and full of big trees. I am sure Frank and any others from Santa Cruz have been there. It is a great place for a hike.

I have a friend up in Bonny Doon that has a stand of trees that are all over 6' in diameter. He and his wife were married on the property in that stand. I was in there last weekend and at 6'5" I felt really, really small. 

I don't burn redwood or mill it. I go after hardwood like oaks, madrones and eucalyptus, mostly blow-downs and nusance trees. I have seen old pictures like those in this post and wonder what it must have been like for loggers of long ago to bring down the old growth monsters with handsaws.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice! I like all the response's, and awesome pic's. There are a few good grove's around my neck of the wood's. I also love some of the stand alone outlaw's I have found. I found one on Bohan dillion rd, in Cazadero. I was installing culvert's for county road's, and took a stroll down to the creek. It has some gearth to it, but the top blew out. There are a couple biggin's on fitzpatrick lane, near occidental. And one stand alone giant down the road further but off another road. While heading for the small town of Bodega, you look to the right, and see it on a ridge towering above all the rest. It dwarf's them those are on private property, love to have one in my yard. There are still some good one's in Annapolis, heade toward stewart's point on the coast. One of the county bosse's grew up there, and told me of a lone tree, that took either 17, or 22 guy's linking arm's to get around it. I forget exactly, but a monster, and it is still there. Haven't made it yet, but I will. Armstrong wood's in guerneville has some big beautifull one's still. Randy awesome pic's, and that is the most word's I think I have seen you post. I sent you a REP, thank's my friend, and to all the replie's from everyone!


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Norm, but those who know me, know what a wordy sumbeach I can be.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 6, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> My love, and fascination of Redwood's,and tree's started when I was a little boy. It is now like an addiction. I have spent countless hour's, hiking, while hunting, and just staring at big redwood's in amzement. Easily getting sidetracked. I have read every book I can get my hand's on, about logging, or just redwood tree's, and pic's. I have also spent time driving around, and hiking just trying to find a big one. Alot of time's being there for some other reason, and stumbling upon one or a few by accident. I have never fallen a ol growth, it would be a lifetime experience, so I have thought, but truel'y don't want to or think I would have the heart to. As much as I love the logging book's, and my hat's is off to the guy's who earned there stripe's doing so. It make's me proud to know a few,and share wonderfull storie's, and picture's. I think for me it was life altering, and I wouldn't have grown up the same elsewhere. I never get tire'd of them, and Jeanie, and I while out for a drive with the dog's, have made numerous stop's to look over a awesome giant. For anybody who has never been in Redwood country it is really worth the trip for you, to see the piece's of history, and time that has revolved around them. I am glad some time ago some wonderfull people, realized we neede'd to preserve some. If not I wouldn't have grown up in the same country, and wouldn't have had so many wonderfull experience's



If I could go back 25 years, I'd move to redwood country. For now, I manage to get down there about every 6 to 8 weeks for 3 days at a time.

From this last week ... the big one was 600 feet elevation above Redwood Creek's level, but up another tributary, and like 700 feet from any brook. A giant among the hills. And not the only one.
















View attachment 189694


View attachment 189695


View attachment 189696


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 6, 2011)

Bob95065 said:


> Frank, Where in the Santa Cruz mountains are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure Frank lives in Boulder Creek or up Hwy 9 from there. That is at least 4 AS members living in Santa Cruz county. Stihl Kickin works here and lives here 5 nights a week but calls Westpoint home. I live off Walnut Av. and am a second-and-a-half generation Santa Cruzan.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 6, 2011)

M.D. Vaden said:


> If I could go back 25 years, I'd move to redwood country. For now, I manage to get down there about every 6 to 8 weeks for 3 days at a time.
> 
> From this last week ... the big one was 600 feet elevation above Redwood Creek's level, but up another tributary, and like 700 feet from any brook. A giant among the hills. And not the only one.
> 
> ...


 
I have your website and the article on your cargo trailer conversion in my favorites file. Your photography skills are amazing.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 6, 2011)

M.D Vaden, Awesome, and thank's for the pic's!:msp_thumbup: Randy wordy SOB or not REP'd you just the same! P.S That one pic 1973, the year I was born little buddy. You are definately a veteran.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 6, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I have your website and the article on your cargo trailer conversion in my favorites file. Your photography skills are amazing.



Thank you. BTW - the cargo trailer page seems to be really popular at night. I was staying at a Crescent City motel some months ago, and the owner there said he was web surfing for cargo trailer conversions too, and stumbled on that one. Here's one more pic from this last week. I like old stuff, not completely claimed by the forest again. This is a section of the very old coast Highway 101 in Prairie Creek redwoods. A section raised over a boggy area. Drury Parkway in the park, replaced this, long before the present day Hy. 101 bypassed the parkway uphill from the park, over the summit. 






View attachment 189700


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 6, 2011)

M. D. Vaden,
You post some amazing pictures of very large trees. What camera/lens are you shooting?
Frank
2Dogs,
I do live out of Boulder Creek. Where on Glenwood are the large trees? I haven't been on Glenwood in 10 years or so. A friend developed the Glenwood Acres area and I was over there a lot in the late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 6, 2011)

Frank Boyer said:


> M. D. Vaden,
> You post some amazing pictures of very large trees. What camera/lens are you shooting?
> Frank
> 2Dogs,
> I do live out of Boulder Creek. Where on Glenwood are the large trees? I haven't been on Glenwood in 10 years or so. A friend developed the Glenwood Acres area and I was over there a lot in the late 70's and early 80's.



I'm using two cameras mainly. 

Canon SX10 IS (big point & shoot) with 20 x optical zoom. Latest models are SX30 w/ 30 x optical.

Canon T2i (Rebel EOS) / 550D w/ Canon 18-55mm & Tokina 11-16mm UWA. The T3i is the latest model. Also using a Canon 70-300mm for some flower shots and distant stuff.

Both cameras capture print-worthy photos. This is my fave from 2011 so far. It really looks better beyond the 11 x 14 size, especially 16 x 20 when the details grow.

I would like to get a Tokina 11-16mm too. Should be better yet in the understory.






View attachment 189702


----------



## dave k (Jul 6, 2011)

AS member CHEVYTOWN posted a great link to a 9min film showing the start of felling, building the railway in ,right to the finish of milling it was a great film wonder if his posts are still in the system ?
Thanks for all the great pics fellas, I wish I could take a picture as well as Mr Vaden !!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking forward to going out west to see these beautiful giants! 
It would be a wonderful dream come true to fall one of these monsters, yet very sorrow for the lost of one more.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



Mr. Bow Saw -

Like that little map.

The 4th image, I recognize the big trunk and little ones around it. That's in Tall Trees Grove like a minute or two from where the trail reaches the flat below.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 6, 2011)

Frank Boyer said:


> Not talikng about Glenwood. Where are those at?
> The 15'-18' er is about 2 miles from Boulder Creek. There is a 12'+ double a mile or so from my house. Anything over 8-10' had to have something weird about it to save it from the clear cuts of the old growth.


 
About 3 years ago I headed west out of Burlingame(sp). Took hwys 9 and 35 IIRC over to Santa Cruz, I must say I was impressed at some of the Redwoods and OGDF that was still left in that area.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 6, 2011)

dave k said:


> AS member CHEVYTOWN posted a great link to a 9min film showing the start of felling, building the railway in ,right to the finish of milling it was a great film wonder if his posts are still in the system ?
> Thanks for all the great pics fellas, I wish I could take a picture as well as Mr Vaden !!


 
Do you mean "Redwood Saga"?
YouTube - ‪Redwood Lumber Industry, Northern California - 1947‬&rlm;

ebay has lots of great movies on dvd for just a few dollars each.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## RandyMac (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just about to head to Grants Pass, I'll be thinking of some of you as I drive through the trees. Going to be hot today.
One of my treasures is an old postcard type of thing, mounted on OG Redwood, shows the attractions in the Redwoods, I can't find a good pic of it right, will get one when we get back.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 6, 2011)

Safe passage Randy.


----------



## dave k (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes that's it thanks 2dogs.


----------



## wyk (Jul 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'm just about to head to Grants Pass, I'll be thinking of some of you as I drive through the trees. Going to be hot today.
> One of my treasures is an old postcard type of thing, mounted on OG Redwood, shows the attractions in the Redwoods, I can't find a good pic of it right, will get one when we get back.


 
I used to live in the San Juaquin Valley, not 30 mins away from Yosemite. I've been there and to Kings Canyon Ntl Park dozens of times. Lovely places. A bud of mine in Clovis stated it was 103*F yesterday.

I didn't actually grow up IN the redwoods, but does it count if I was raised by Red Wolves?


----------



## lowrider1 (Jul 6, 2011)

New guy here. Joined to learn about saws but saw this thread and had to post. I was born and raised in Crescent City Ca. Its kinda weird because growing up in redwoods I never really paid to much attention to them other than they are huge. When I got a little older every once in a while I would stop and actually take a look at them and be in awe. My wife before we were married worked at Trees of Mystery a couple of summers in Klamath Ca. Its a tourist trap in the redwoods, but she would get people coming in asking where the redwoods were. She was like "did you not notice all those huge trees you drove by to get here"

My dad drove a loader for a mill and has some great logging videos as well as some video of falling a couple of huge redwoods in the early 80's.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'm just about to head to Grants Pass, I'll be thinking of some of you as I drive through the trees. Going to be hot today.
> One of my treasures is an old postcard type of thing, mounted on OG Redwood, shows the attractions in the Redwoods, I can't find a good pic of it right, will get one when we get back.


 

If you happen to get near Hiouchi Cafe prior to 3pm closing, and need coffee or lunch, I just hung a few prints on the walls there (for display).

Hiouchi, and Crescent City are favorite towns for me to stop and eat. Often, Fish & Chips. Always, coffee for the road trip.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 6, 2011)

There is evidence that the Coast Redwood was not the tallest tree but that the Douglas-Fir was tallest. I forget how long in the past, but for guys that live north of the redwood belt I just wanted to make you feel a little bit better sense all our hippies are moving up there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank's for the awesome pic's. I will get some soon. I know where there are some good grove's, but I like the lone Outlaw's myself. I love the grove's too, but it is quite a sight when you see some real tall 2nd growth, and out of nowhere you see one that tower's over them all!


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 6, 2011)

Lowrider1 welcome, please hang out with us, post any pics you might have.

Mario, we went through Highhoochi about 2:30, after being crispy crittered in Orygun. I'll stop by and look next time. Your photos are first rate.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 6, 2011)

Frank Boyer said:


> M. D. Vaden,
> You post some amazing pictures of very large trees. What camera/lens are you shooting?
> Frank
> 2Dogs,
> I do live out of Boulder Creek. Where on Glenwood are the large trees? I haven't been on Glenwood in 10 years or so. A friend developed the Glenwood Acres area and I was over there a lot in the late 70's and early 80's.


 
The trees, one is a BIG stump and the other lost its top many years ago, are just feet off Glenwood Drive just past where the old train tunnel runs under the road. The best bet is to park on the left side of the road just past Marywood. That flat building is the old train station. The building across the road is my friends house. It is an old brandy aging station and stagecoach stop. Then walk up the road to the side road on the left and across from a bunch of mailboxes. The trees are 60 or 70 feet up the trail. There is a Clampers' plaque there. 

I would be happy to lead you guys to the Mountain Charley tree (just remembered that name).


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jul 7, 2011)

lowrider1 said:


> New guy here. Joined to learn about saws but saw this thread and had to post. I was born and raised in Crescent City Ca. Its kinda weird because growing up in redwoods I never really paid to much attention to them other than they are huge. When I got a little older every once in a while I would stop and actually take a look at them and be in awe. My wife before we were married worked at Trees of Mystery a couple of summers in Klamath Ca. Its a tourist trap in the redwoods, but she would get people coming in asking where the redwoods were. She was like "did you not notice all those huge trees you drove by to get here"
> 
> My dad drove a loader for a mill and has some great logging videos as well as some video of falling a couple of huge redwoods in the early 80's.



Welcome to A.S. !!!


----------



## bergman 501 (Jul 7, 2011)

*cazadero*

NORMZILLA44-----I grew up in cazadero with the parmeter's in the 50's and 60's. don't know the young one's though. John is ken's son? Jim's? I even set chokers for George P in 68 for a short time. Jerry P was one of my best friends growing up (rip Jer) he didn't make back from V-NAM. my parent's bought the old parmeter ranch on austin creek in 56 i think, i was 7. dad (Earl Proschold) built our new house and used some 2nd G redwood's that were on the property for lumber. there is a OG stump there cut about 9' above ground, don't know what year but it has spring board cuts in the stump. was about 8' in dia at the saw point.

great thread-----Kim Proschold (placerville)


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice to meet you KIM!! I know George very well, great guy!. That is John's grandfather. I am 37, John is 30 I think. Alot of em are even younger that I don't know. Never had the pleasure to shake Jerry's hand, because my age of course. His name is on the wall, for the soldier's who were killed. What a tragedy. I also knew Bill parmeter very well. Roy, Tom, Ken, Jeff,Steve,Stacy, etc. Big family. I have trie'd to spread the town name on this site. From a passer by you wouldn't see much, but I have spent alot of time in those hill's. The town as you know has deep root's of logging, and sawmill's. Alot of people don't realize how much timber the river area really produced. The old mill in Duncan's mill's. Berry's established in 41 I think. They hauled lumber from hill's like neastrath, Bohan dillon, etc to the upper fork of the gualale river, and alot went to San francisco, and Marin. The old Annapolis mill, mill creek rd, alot of history out there. Generation's cut there teeth on Old growth. Thank's for the kind hello, and compliment on the thread. Norm Green.........


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 7, 2011)

Lots of logging history in Somona. Some of the first logging of Redwoods was at Fort Ross.


----------



## bergman 501 (Jul 8, 2011)

Norm--like i said i don't know the young ones. about George--He is one HELL of a cat-skinner--all i can say. saw him go down stuff that i couldn't walk down, and on berrys old 1947 cat with a cable blade. just amazing! we never had a camera in the old days (if only we had digital ones back then) would have some great pics. take care and nice talking to you--Kim


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah Randy definately alot of history up in Fort ross. Some of the first if not the first Russian boar's where introduced up there. Alot of people say Monterey, it could be debated you know how that goe's. LOL!. I still want to find that outlaw on the Annapolis river. Kim George is definately an all around hand. Like my buddy his grand son John say's, that old bird ain't to shy of 70, and outwork's alot of thirty year old's. I remember loading hay with him down by sheriden, he was the first one there, and the last to quit. And we would all go our seperate way's with big load's, and next thing you know here come's George to help. He has alway's had my utmost respect. John's father is Will gerge's son. One hell of a faller, and climber. K.I.T Norm.........


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 9, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


> Screw you Norm!
> 
> P.S. Love north central Ohio!
> 
> ...


 


Teddy.Scout said:


> Pound salt!




Hey Matt....

Guess I shouldn't further twist your fruit-of-the-loom's by telling you how I've always taken for granted that a fellow could drive five minutes (or less) and see some BIG redwoods. Heck, I even have some nice young ones growing in the back of the property. Dad and I planted 'em when I was about 5 years old. They're only about 2-3" in diameter so far, but will be here growing for a long time (God willing). 

Several ranches and properties around here have some big redwoods. I've hunted pigs on a property on Anapolis Road (near Lake Sonoma) that has some big trees. TOUGH country to hike in. Dope growing bastards camp out in some remote areas of the property and are sometimes able to get their crop out before they're even found out.

I've seen some nice groves in the Duncan's Mills and Cazadero areas too. Heck, the church camp I used to go to in Cazadero has some impressive trees. Again...............................I guess I'm spoiled!

Then there's the Armstrong Redwoods grove. About 20 minutes from my doorstep. Went to several kid's birthday parties (including a couple of my own) there. Walked and biked amoung the giants. Later, I backpacked into the back section of the park. Wonderful stuff. Think maybe I'll pop by the park this weekend, afterall Sunday's my birthday!




Brian13 said:


> I really hope to get out that way someday soon. I have made it as far west as the Rockies, but I really want to see the PNW. All the pics I see from out there are amazing.



Make your way out here Brian. Fly out here for the PNW GTG, and we'll run up the coast.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 9, 2011)

Got three gorwing out back myself Aaron. And recently brought home two dawn redwood's to plant. It has been awhile will have to research it, but at one time I wanna say, Armstrong wood's had the talle'st tree, until it fell. Parson, and Jone's tree? Can't remember. But they used to sell license plate frame's of it in the park.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 9, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Got three gorwing out back myself Aaron. And recently brought home two dawn redwood's to plant. It has been awhile will have to research it, but at one time I wanna say, Armstrong wood's had the talle'st tree, until it fell. Parson, and Jone's tree? Can't remember. But they used to sell license plate frame's of it in the park.


 
Yep. When we were kids, the 'oficial' tallest tree was in Armstrong Woods. It fell what................20 years ago? Can't remember the name right now either. I've got books that my folks bought me there as a lad. They're packed away somewhere....


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good book! Just looke'd on there web, the tallest in the park now is the Parson, and Jone's Tree. 310 feet. The oldest is the colonel Armstrong, 1400 year's plus. I sill love going there. When I used to be out of the guerneville county yard, that was one of our road's. Really had to twist my arm to get me to wanna work on that road LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 9, 2011)

Had to run to Cazader this morning. It's alway's a breath of fresh air passing through Redwood country after a hectic week. Was there yesterday am, got to watch the sun rise, and make a quick loop around the ranch, easy to get sidetracke'd, and just take in the sight's!


----------



## Brian13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Make your way out here Brian. Fly out here for the PNW GTG, and we'll run up the coast.



Still working out the details. Details being the wife wants to come with the kids LOL. Going to try real hard to get out there for the next one.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 10, 2011)

Hope you can make it out Brian!


Took the girls out to Armstrong Woods this afternoon for some daddy/daughter time. Had a blast. Took some photos with the phone. As soon as I figure out how to get them photos off of the phone and up here, I'll put up a few of the Armstrong tree, the Parson and Jones tree, and some other interesting shots. Took about 20 minutes to drive from home to the grove. Sorry Matt!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 10, 2011)

I love that place!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 11, 2011)

To bad we can't do the GTG there, well guess we could, but no cutting LOL! The GTG is gotta be in redwood country though


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 11, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> To bad we can't do the GTG there, well guess we could, but no cutting LOL! The GTG is gotta be in redwood country though


 
Yep, Redwood Empire all the way!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know if Cazadero is to far for some, I say even if it is a min GTG, it's still a GTG, and Parmeter has a nice little landing. In the hill's. Armstrong wood's would be saweet, right in the old growth, but saw's would be out:bang: If John's appeal's to anyone, I will talk to him, and can bring in some log's, and a pig on a spit.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 12, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I don't know if Cazadero is to far for some, I say even if it is a min GTG, it's still a GTG, and Parmeter has a nice little landing. In the hill's. Armstrong wood's would be saweet, right in the old growth, but saw's would be out:bang: If John's appeal's to anyone, I will talk to him, and can bring in some log's, and a pig on a spit.:msp_thumbup:


 
John's place certainly appeals to me. Mini GTG...............Big GTG........or both...:cool2:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll talk to J.P. I was working trimming, and cutting west county, and remembere'd the thread. Had promised some pic's if they come thru, site is going slow, but these would be some goodie's, on Fitzpatrick lane the Joy road side. Town of Occidental. Still a few nice old growth's there. The second growth grove's are impressive too. Nice ridgetop's, and rolling hill's open field's, and alot of Redwood's really. Did the best I could with my cam, the one's where I am trying to show girth, I was all the way opposite side of the lane, and couldn't get a few, whole DBH shot's too wide. Some good one's, and one is really saweet, to bad the top came out, but it's still a 100 plus tall, monster girth. I would love to have any of those biggie's in my yard! Hope pic's download. Norm......... Well got 3 to load, more later. The first pic is the one I was talking about zoomed all the way out, and still could'nt capture all the girth.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 12, 2011)

Cazadero sounds great!


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 12, 2011)

Cazadero!


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 12, 2011)

What is nice about that area is there are other things to do, the womenfolk will like that.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 12, 2011)

I started to post, and forgot what thread I was in LOL! Got em mixed up. I say Cazadero is looking good, will get concrete plan's asap. Anybody in the immediate audience, have anything planned coming up trip's, vacation's? To plan around? WHAT DATE WE THINKING? August, September?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree Randy. And the coast is 15 minutes away, alot to do.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 12, 2011)

September or October or later is best for me. Norm you're milking this cow so really it's up to you.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 12, 2011)

Mid Sept or early Oct works for me. Much later than that could be wet.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I am chompin, at the bit, and been a talk for awhile. So I agree let's do. I say second Saturday in September if it work's.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 12, 2011)

Arrrrr!!!!!


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm getting alot of enjoyment out of this thread. Norm I know you're a full grown man but you're posts are like a giddy schoolgirl who is about to pee her pants. I love the enthusiasm you show. Sure hope Cody and I can make it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 13, 2011)

Good one 2 dog's. I am a good looking SOB. I might ad.:msp_thumbup: If you ask for me around the badland's here ask for three Boar's tall! Or follow the smoke signal's


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 13, 2011)

Who put an orange shirt on that boar?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 13, 2011)

Second weekend in Sept works. Still warm at night for camping. Is there water and or power on the site?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 13, 2011)

Good one 2 dog's LOL! Frank I have never done one, and that is what I was wondering, camp hotel, or what. Joh'ns place would'nt be ideal for a bunch of camper's, we could figure something out. That is what I was wondering today. There is a awesome campground, not even 15 minute's away. Right on the mouth of the river. Ten minute's from Jenner, and the coast. Big campground right on the river. I was thinking we could do a campout. Can't run saw's there, but like I said cutting could be close. I am open to all idea's. We got a little time. Norm.......


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 15, 2011)

Back to the redwood topic, I'm headed back to Cazadero saturday. I will try, and get some good pic's. If I don't find any good tree's for a picture, at least I will still be in the redwood's, and will have some good sight's.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll go out on Sunday maybe. You want to have a big tree contest?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL! Love to see some good pic's for sure Randy. I still want to find that outlaw on the Annapolis river. Supposed to be by the new bridge. You know the area?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 15, 2011)

Not so much, some of Mendo, mostly Humboldt and Del Notre.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 15, 2011)

One of the county Boss's who retired told me it is a giant, that still stand's. I forgot but he said it took between 17-20 something people linking arms to get around the whole tree. Said you can see it from the road, but I haven't yet. You have to look in the right spot or walk up the river.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 15, 2011)

Not a monster, but a nice tree, and spot right on the river, up near Annapolis. I was running the dog's, and lost a 300lb boar in this hole. Tokk a couple pic's. I like the spot, and the terrain is in the boar's favor. Tried to post more pic's, site is at a crawL LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 20, 2011)

Been hectic this last month, need to head for the redwood country, clear my head, and stare at some old growth.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2011)

Came home tonight with another Dawn Redwood. That will make three Dawn's, and 3 coast semperviren's. All planted in my yard Not bad for Oak country, but growing up with em. I had to make it feel like home.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 22, 2011)

Man, I'd love to come down for this one. Couldn't make the NWGTG due to family events. If this one is set for the 10th of Sept. It's looking good so far. Daughter isn't due home from Alaska until the 15th. Hopefully you guys will accept an old broke down Washingtonian:biggrin:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2011)

Joe46, Love for you to come down. If we get it together ok.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just got back from the redwood country. Made it nice after a long week. Doe's anybody have a good pic of a mature Dawn Redwood? Wanted to show Jeanie. I brought three home.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Doe's anybody have a good pic of a mature dawn redwood for me?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 24, 2011)

dawn redwood - Google Search


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

Trie'd it awhile back Randy, and to my surprise not much, or good pic's. May try again, but thank's.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 25, 2011)

They are small trees, that is all there is.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

I found a pic.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 25, 2011)

lets see it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 25, 2011)

I found it on a aol search. I dont know how to copy it. I brought three home from a good ole guy closing down his nursery, above occidental. That will make 3 coast redwood's, and three dawn's in my yard. Hopland isn't Redwood country so I brought the redwood's to me:rockn:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Took a day to realx. Jeanie, and I went up through Anapolis, redwood country, from ther to the coast town of Gualala. Stoppe'd at the Haupt creek bridge in Anapolis, took a few pic's of some nice tree's. Got one pic up so far.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jul 30, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Doe's anybody have a good pic of a mature dawn redwood for me?


 
They are not big trees like the REDWOODS, but they are very showy as for there trunk structure.
Have 3 2' diameter trees out back of the homestead and the wife and I planted over 500 out back in dads old cattle pasture.
It will be a nice stand for the little one in 25-30 years. The lumber value has increased as they are using it for deck boards and marine crap along the lake here. Amish love to get there paws on it here!!!! Funny 30-40 years ago i was thought to be extinct. Good fall color too.

P.S. if you really like it, do stick cuttings like you would with willows in early spring!
You can get about 30% survivability rate with them buggers. (poor mans propagation!!!)


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Another one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank's for the info Matt. Post up some pic's of the Ohio country if you can. I have never seen it, or the tree's there. I trie'd to post more myself wont go through, only certain time's weird.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was hoping more people would, post up some more picture's of good tree's Redwood's or not. I would love to see em.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can post some if you don`t mind clicking on them, I took a good many on my trip through CA.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 31, 2011)

Love to see them Jerry. I am no expert either. You gotta click on mine to LOL!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok,..its very late here on this coast so I will post up some picts tomorrow evening after work.


----------



## joeclimbing (Aug 1, 2011)

*Great story, Norm!*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> My love, and fascination of Redwood's,and tree's started when I was a little boy. It is now like an addiction. I have spent countless hour's, hiking, while hunting, and just staring at big redwood's in amzement. Easily getting sidetracked. I have read every book I can get my hand's on, about logging, or just redwood tree's, and pic's. I have also spent time driving around, and hiking just trying to find a big one. Alot of time's being there for some other reason, and stumbling upon one or a few by accident. I have never fallen a ol growth, it would be a lifetime experience, so I have thought, but truel'y don't want to or think I would have the heart to. As much as I love the logging book's, and my hat's is off to the guy's who earned there stripe's doing so. It make's me proud to know a few,and share wonderfull storie's, and picture's. I think for me it was life altering, and I wouldn't have grown up the same elsewhere. I never get tire'd of them, and Jeanie, and I while out for a drive with the dog's, have made numerous stop's to look over a awesome giant. For anybody who has never been in Redwood country it is really worth the trip for you, to see the piece's of history, and time that has revolved around them. I am glad some time ago some wonderfull people, realized we neede'd to preserve some. If not I wouldn't have grown up in the same country, and wouldn't have had so many wonderfull experience's



I saw some big Redwoods from the "skunk train" when I was down your way, between Wilits and Fort Bragg, and was interested to learn that redwoods send up shoots from their stumps. I understand why you'd never think about cutting one down, even though your 2101 would do it. Did you ever see the movie "Sometimes and Great Notion" with Henry Fonda? 

Timber hunting is my favourite hunt,too.

Joe


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is a couple of the 100+ pics I took of redwoods on the California coast,

View attachment 192708


View attachment 192709


View attachment 192711


View attachment 192713


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 1, 2011)

A few more with subjects to get some idea of size,

View attachment 192715


View attachment 192716


View attachment 192718


View attachment 192719


View attachment 192720


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank's for the compliment Joe. And thank you Jerry for the great picture's. I have been running the wood's, hunting, cutting, and sight seeing for 23 plus year's. Last year with my new pack of dog's who are my family along with my other best friend's. We ran the wood's every weekend on multiple ranche's. Catch and release also. I live up around the reservation by the casino. I earne'd the nickname of three boar's tall, after coming back with 3 big boar's from a day's run with the dog's. It was kind of funny at first, but grew on me, and I was proud. I realized it is not just hunting, but my love for dog's, Nature tree's the outdoor's. It is a way of life that I live by, like a unwritten code.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

I was in the rolling hill's, and Oak country, cutting Saturday. I love that too, but misse'd the Redwood's. The perfect country has both!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am no photographer but I took a couple hundred picts during my travels through the big trees, here a re a few more.

View attachment 193338


View attachment 193339


View attachment 193340


View attachment 193341


View attachment 193342


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 7, 2011)

View attachment 193347


View attachment 193348


View attachment 193349


View attachment 193350


View attachment 193351


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 7, 2011)

View attachment 193352


View attachment 193353


View attachment 193354


View attachment 193355


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

Good stuff Jerry/ Good picture's. I sent you a REP for great taste in tree's, and good picture's. All muir wood's or elsewhere too? Norm.........


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 7, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff Jerry/ Good picture's. I sent you a REP for great taste in tree's, and good picture's. All muir wood's or elsewhere too? Norm.........


 
The ones posted after the Muir woods sign are from there, the earlier ones were from the Avenue of the Giants and Jackson State Forest.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 7, 2011)

No champion trees here, just some I have worked on.
This blowdown was fractured lengthwise and kept grabbing my saw. I was using 2 saws, one to free the other at times. I also had to hike in past a landslide a 1/2 mile.






A Giant Sequoia I helped my friend Andy mill. The 12' long butt log weighed 10 tons and was nearly 8' in diameter.





Another blowdown, this one blocking the road so it was a hurry-up job. About 5' DBH.





A goosed out redwood.





A half and half. It fell on its own then I had to cut it off the stump. I really hate trees with this much side bind. It moved 4' off the stump in a fraction of a second.





Mop up on the Basin Complex, 2008. It was alot hotter than it looks. These redwood logs burn for weeks.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 7, 2011)

Both Pioneer guy, and 2 dog's great pic's, and thanx! Very nice trees.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 9, 2011)

A few more from the album,

View attachment 193672


View attachment 193673


View attachment 193674


View attachment 193676


View attachment 193677


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 9, 2011)

We drove through Redwoods today, a bright and sunny day.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 9, 2011)

My favorite single tree from my trip, this tree is just a tad over 12' dia about brest high and very tall.

View attachment 193680

View attachment 193678


View attachment 193679


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome, that's alway's a great day.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> We drove through Redwoods today, a bright and sunny day.


 
You lucky dog! You can do that any day....LOL


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 9, 2011)

I can see them from my house too, hills and hills of them.
We went up to Grants Pass, I think we are done with that project, I won't miss that drive for awhile.
Next week we are driving south, lots of big trees on the way.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I can see them from my house too, hills and hills of them.
> We went up to Grants Pass, I think we are done with that project, I won't miss that drive for awhile.
> Next week we are driving south, lots of big trees on the way.


 
Down the 101 toward SF.?


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep Jerry, with side trips along the old parts of 101. It is a shame it got broken into pieces and some places have returned to nature. When I was a kid, it was a four hour drive to Eureka from Crescent City, less than a hundred miles. It took two days to get to SF from Scotia, had to stop in Willits. There were many improvements after 1964, the flood caused them to rethink, reroute and rebuild.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 9, 2011)

I drove up the #1 from SF. and got as far as Garberville the first day, seen a lot of redwoods on a side trip out through Jackson State Forest on the #20, then back through to Fort Bragg and on up to Leggit.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 9, 2011)

Believe it or not for a Redwood lover. Two years ago was the first time I made it to Eureka,and that whole drive avenue of the giant's etc. Jeanie, and I took a day trip with the dog's, and can't wait to go again.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 10, 2011)

The drive north from Eureka is very scenic, lagoons, streams, Elk, the Redwoods start at Orick, cruise the park on the old highway. Check out the massive clearcuts south of Klamath, regrowth is vigorous. Klamath to Crescent City is one of my favorite drives through Redwoods.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I can see them from my house too, hills and hills of them.
> We went up to Grants Pass, I think we are done with that project, I won't miss that drive for awhile.
> Next week we are driving south, lots of big trees on the way.


 
How far south are you going next week Randy?


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 10, 2011)

Weott, maybe Garberville, looking for future retirement places.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Weott, maybe Garberville, looking for future retirement places.


 
Hmmmmmm. What day(s) you going? Family may go for a day trip drive somewhere. Maybe we could meet you and Annie for lunch. Just a thought...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Funny I was at the saw shop, and saw I guy, I thouht what the hell is that Randy? Looke'd real close, no hat or stache, or glasse's. Then I realized for sure it wasn't because he was buying .404 chain. That;s for sissy's I thought if it were Rany he woulda been looking for 1/2 in/ Then I saw he was in a dodge diesel truck picture's Randy in a volkswagen myself.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty funny Norm. I did run through a couple miles of 404, the 797s and 125s were pretty tough on chain, the rivets got loose before the bits got too short. The only saw I bought 1/2" was the 660, the big geardrives had 9/16" and I didn't buy any of that. I learned how to square file on 9/16".
I had beater Chevys mostly, with a couple Fords and even a Dodge once.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Weott, maybe Garberville, looking for future retirement places.


 
Mattole? Petrolia? Honeydew?


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Mattole? Petrolia? Honeydew?


 
Too far off the track I think, a long trip to town. We looked at Ferndale, weather isn't all that nice there, Rio Dell is too scummy, the hills behind Fortuna show promise, Carlotta might do. Redcrest, Weott, Meyers Flat even the pot town of Miranda have nice weather and 101 is right there. Garberville is too hot and full of organically growth, hemp wearin' liberals.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2011)

Bridgeville. Blocksburg. Hydesville. Carlotta. You'd have to live near some of my relatives. The ones in Hydesville are pretty quiet...they're all in the cemetery.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thouht you might like that Randy! LOL! Hope to see pic's from your'e trip.


----------



## bergman 501 (Aug 12, 2011)

just did the drive to Eureka last weekend, didn't get to take some scenic routes as we were pulling a trailer. (went drag racing at soma) just like that drive. went as a kid before the new freeway to somes bar fishing in the 60's. it was some ride in the old day's.

sense this thread is about redwoods--my dad back in the late fiftys built flower boxes out of curly redwood. can't remember where he got it. any body know?? we also split redwood shakes for a cabin, i was about 11yrs old and remember using a big wooden mallet and a blade with a wooden handle to split the shakes. wood came from a old down fall. guess i am getting a little old with my story's----------


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I will be swinging through northern California on my way home from Nevada next week to let the kids see the great red woods. I will also be dragging along the 995G for some pics of it in its natural environment. I will check in from time to time when I am on Holiday this next week.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 12, 2011)

Which westbound route are you taking?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 13, 2011)

Be cool to meet up with ya Jim!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 13, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> I think I will be swinging through northern California on my way home from Nevada next week to let the kids see the great red woods. I will also be dragging along the 995G for some pics of it in its natural environment. I will check in from time to time when I am on Holiday this next week.


 


RandyMac said:


> Which westbound route are you taking?


 


NORMZILLA44 said:


> Be cool to meet up with ya Jim!


 
Yep. Keep us updated on your route and schedule (unless you wanna avoid us nuts!). It'd be cool to meet up.


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 14, 2011)

Thursday I will stay in reno at a casino and then head across to the coast on Friday and then up to Newport so the kids can go to the aquarium then home. Not sure where to go, Where is the best place to go? It would be cool to meet you guys, might see ya on the way through.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 14, 2011)

I-80 (West) to Hwy 20 at Emigrant Gap. Once you get to the Valley, you can choose to go North on I-5 or continue West on 20 to 101 or keep going until you hit salt water. If you want to avoid those hippies in Sonoma, cruise I-5 to 299 at Redding. All in all, 20 to 101 is the easier, best route.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 14, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> Thursday I will stay in reno at a casino and then head across to the coast on Friday and then up to Newport so the kids can go to the aquarium then home. Not sure where to go, Where is the best place to go? It would be cool to meet you guys, might see ya on the way through.


 
If you're coming from Reno you'll probably catch I5 at Sacramento and head north to Hwy20. Taking 20 west will bring you out onto Hwy 101 just south of the redwoods. North of Garberville take the Avenue of the Giants Scenic Route whenever you can. It connects to 101 in several places and is actually the old highway.

You might find this interesting, too.

Bull Creek Flats



Edit....Randy is right about catching Hwy 20 at Emigrant Gap...you'll have to slog through Marysville and Yuba City, two of the most infuriating towns in California to drive through, but it's a better route than going through Sacramento...quicker and more scenic.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yes. Avoid Sackatomatoes, there is a virus there that causes fiscal malaise.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 14, 2011)

Where the hell is Emigrant gap? Gologit cool map, and pic's of Bull creek. I want to get back out that way, and see more soon.


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 14, 2011)

Will be heading to Redding CA thursday and stay the night. Reno is packed do to hot august nights. Then Friday head to the coast and up the 101 and eventually to Newport OR. I am saving my memory card in my camera for the redwoods. Kind of on a tight schedule because I have to be back to work on monday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 14, 2011)

Safe travel's, and hope to see the pic's Jim.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Aug 14, 2011)

If you can find the time, Monterey Bay Aquarium would be a major treat for the kids.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 14, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Where the hell is Emigrant gap? Gologit cool map, and pic's of Bull creek. I want to get back out that way, and see more soon.


 
Emigrant Gap is on I-80 up toward Donner Summit.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah! Ok thought near tahoe at first, but then thought I was wrong. I have been on the Morman immigrant trail probably spelle'd it wrong.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 14, 2011)

Frank Boyer said:


> If you can find the time, Monterey Bay Aquarium would be a major treat for the kids.



Yep. The Monterey Bay Aquarium is worth a visit. Don't bother with the Academy of Sciences aquarium in San Francisco. They RUINED it....now it's a giant shrine to the global warming fiasco. Back when it was the Steinhart Aquarium, it was fantastic. They took out the giant circular tank and many other great exhibits. Don't know why...


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Oh yes. Avoid Sackatomatoes, there is a virus there that causes fiscal malaise.


 
Sackatomatoes has a most excellent railroad museum. Hwy 299 may cause car sickness. There's lots of curves on that road between Redding and the 101 junction. Weaverville has a Burger King that makes a good potty stop. 

Close by the Newport, OR aquarium is the Rogue Brewery. Excellent beers and a nice view of the bay from their tasting/eating room. Sometimes they have beer sales. I am partial to their Hazelnut Brown Ale. The brewery is almost under the south east side of the bridge.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 14, 2011)

Stick to the Redwood's LOL!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 14, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Stick to the Redwood's LOL!


 
I mowed the field around the Redwoods yesterday...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice Aaron! The gophers are eating hole's near mine, and pushing there luck!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 14, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice Aaron! The gophers are eating hole's near mine, and pushing there luck!


 
Same here. We have a bumper crop of the bastards this year. My Redwoods are old/big enough that they're not bothered by 'em. Aaron's not so happy about the errosion they're causing however. I ran one down with the mower a couple months ago. Got it with the RF tire...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 14, 2011)

Little pricks!


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 14, 2011)

slowp said:


> Sackatomatoes has a most excellent railroad museum. Hwy 299 may cause car sickness. There's lots of curves on that road between Redding and the 101 junction. Weaverville has a Burger King that makes a good potty stop.
> 
> Close by the Newport, OR aquarium is the Rogue Brewery. Excellent beers and a nice view of the bay from their tasting/eating room. Sometimes they have beer sales. I am partial to their Hazelnut Brown Ale. The brewery is almost under the south east side of the bridge.


 
I'll second the Railroad Museum.

(Psstt, men don't do potty stops, we uh well nevermind)


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 15, 2011)

well I stepped out to demo some of my saws and when I got back in my wife had our trip all planned out. I guess we are going to the trees of mystery and then winding up to newport, I might have to deviate off and see some other places.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 15, 2011)

The Trees of Misery.
They have a really nice Native American Museum.

When you get to Crescent City, take a left at Front Street and a left at the end of it, to see the Lighthouse. After that, go north on A Street, a left on 5th to follow the shoreline. Pebble Beach Drive ends at Washington, turn right to find 101.


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 15, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> The Trees of Misery.
> They have a really nice Native American Museum.
> 
> When you get to Crescent City, take a left at Front Street and a left at the end of it, to see the Lighthouse. After that, go north on A Street, a left on 5th to follow the shoreline. Pebble Beach Drive ends at Washington, turn right to find 101.


 
That is funny. The wife and kids will like the museum as they have native blood. Thank you for the directions, I hope too find a nice tree to take some saw pics.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 15, 2011)

The drive through the Park north of Orick should not be missed. If you have time, turn left just after you get out of the trees, there is a stretch of old 101 that will take you down to the river by what is left of the bridge. Along the way is a WWII radar station There is also a road that will take you to the mouth of the Klamath.


----------



## lowrider1 (Aug 15, 2011)

homelitejim said:


> well I stepped out to demo some of my saws and when I got back in my wife had our trip all planned out. I guess we are going to the trees of mystery and then winding up to newport, I might have to deviate off and see some other places.


 
My wife worked at trees of mystery as a summer job. Do what RandyMac said and tour the Battery Point lighthouse then take a drive up the Crescent City Coast. Also if you want to take a drive through the redwoods on a gravel road in the mountains you could go over Holland Hill which will come out just the other side of Hiouchi, then when you get back to the highway go left towards Hiouchi then go right after Jed Smith state park before the bridge and it will take you back to 101 to head back up the coast. Let me know if you want to know some good restaurants in Crescent City.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 15, 2011)

Howland Hill Road is a heck of a drive, ends at a covered bridge. Hit the Chart Room at the harbor, watch the seals, birds and such while you eat. The Harbor is still a mess, clean-up is in progress.

"USCG tsunami flyover, Crescent City, Calif." | Videos at The Register-Guard | The Register-Guard


----------



## lowrider1 (Aug 15, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Howland Hill Road is a heck of a drive, ends at a covered bridge. Hit the Chart Room at the harbor, watch the seals, birds and such while you eat. The Harbor is still a mess, clean-up is in progress.
> 
> "USCG tsunami flyover, Crescent City, Calif." | Videos at The Register-Guard | The Register-Guard


 
The Chart Room is the best restaurant in town. Good fish n chips and clam chowder.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 15, 2011)

How far is that from you Randy?


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 16, 2011)

good info here, will be a morning adventure and then up to newport as I am the odd man out who want to see the trees, might change when we get there if I can incoprate other things like the light house and ocean, but still need to be in newport friday to make it home by sunday so on a tight schedule. How accomidating are the rangers in leting me take pics of my Homelite next to some big trees? Should I ask first or just fire it up for some action photos?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 16, 2011)

Pictures in the Park can be done.






It is easier to ask forgiveness than permission.

The side trips through the Park north of Orick will have tons of trees. About a half mile north of the Elk Prairie, on the right is Cal-Barrel Rd, make that stop to do saw pics, I won't fire it up though.

Cal-Barrel







Norm, the Chart Room is about 3 miles.


----------



## slowp (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks like THE SHOES are in that picture.


----------



## Joe46 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm really liking the Ranchero, and Slowp is looking at the shoes:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are _THOSE_ shoes.


----------



## bergman 501 (Aug 16, 2011)

*saws*

how many saws from caz have you found Norm? should be a bunch---from the Brittons etc's (really miss the BAR)--------showing my age again:msp_tongue:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah the Britton's, Ben never like'd me or anybbody LOL! Was a hell of a logger thoug Brian is a good buddy of mine. Aaron Eccentric, score'd more Caz saw's than me! Well one will parmeter's old Mac sp81, And is resurecting Will's now his son John's homelite 750. That saw some Old Cazadero Growth, don't know if you remember year's back him on the front page of the press democrat, a good write up took down a monster on Bohan Dillion road. All the log's went out via low bed, and took two 966's to load em. Pretty sure the 750, and 56, or 64 where in on that! I was about 14 when I first saw the pic's.


----------



## bergman 501 (Aug 17, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ah the Britton's, Ben never like'd me or anybbody LOL! Was a hell of a logger thoug Brian is a good buddy of mine. Aaron Eccentric, score'd more Caz saw's than me! Well one will parmeter's old Mac sp81, And is resurecting Will's now his son John's homelite 750. That saw some Old Cazadero Growth, don't know if you remember year's back him on the front page of the press democrat, a good write up took down a monster on Bohan Dillion road. All the log's went out via low bed, and took two 966's to load em. Pretty sure the 750, and 56, or 64 where in on that! I was about 14 when I first saw the pic's.


 
I was gone at the time of that P/D story. left caz in 68 thanks to uncle sam and did not move back. wifes parents still had the cabin. I remember Ben well, he never took off his old beat up hard hat, and if he did he had an old felt hat on. Of course Jer and I had to have hats similar. funny things you do as kids.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 17, 2011)

I did respect Ben though, because he was a real logger. He barber chaire'd a tree, and partially gutted himself, and got hit bad between the leg's to most guy's would have die'd from the shock or been layed out. He drove himself to the hospital. Tough bird.


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I have good news and bad news. Good news is I got to see some nice redwood trees, bad news is they were from the cab of the tow truck.










So I could not talk the tow truck driver into stopping and letting me take a few pics, and by the time I finished fixing my car and getting back on the road it was to late and had to motor onward. There was a nice one right across 101 where I broke down but was too far from the road and had a impenetrable wall of blackberry bushes in front of it and I have the scratches to prove it.


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 24, 2011)

Other than that I tried to stop where I could to see the sights.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry about your'e rig, nice pic's! Glad you made it home safe brother!


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Norm. Ended up a easy fix, just a pulley and a belt and she was running like new, just had to wait quite a while before help arrived.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 24, 2011)

That is too bad, you will need to make another trip sometime.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry your trip got cut short. Been there brother......:bang:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep been there to Jim. Drove to Montana with my mom, and her volvo threw a rod through the pan. Spent the night in Nevada, and hitche'd a ride with a trucker in the am. Had a good visit with family, bought another car in Montana use'd. Coming back home through Nevada to pick up the volvo on a car caddy. Broke down again spent the nigh in Nevada again. Loade'd up when car was fixe'd, and got the hell home. Don't car to see Nevada again LOL!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Aug 24, 2011)

Broke a crank in Verdi, NV (by Reno) and another time broke a pushrod/pushrod tube 30 miles west of Winnemuca. I gues that cars don't like to leave NV.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 24, 2011)

Frank winamuca was where we ende'd up too! Never care to see it again.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 24, 2011)

Funny place is Verdi, half in CA, half in NV. One of the darkest places in winter, mountains hide the sun, worse than in Truckee.


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 25, 2011)

I think we will be heading back to the coast next year but not sure how far south we will make it, kind of depends on whether or not I need to see my family in Nevada. I grew up in the high desert of NV and really enjoy the history and the places forgotten by time, you just have to pack extra water and gas.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 26, 2011)

Good deal Jim, but I will bypass Winnemuca LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 28, 2011)

Went out to Redwood country, Cazadero on friday. Did a little road work on one of the ranche's, and had to finish a tree job. John, Jesus, Bob, and me. Was a real ggod deal, because my good friend Jesus got to learn some basic's with the flipline, and spur's. He use'd to free climb alot of stuff, and has alot of natural ability. John parmeter is another good buddy, and another tree work partner, our number one climber. He had to do the redwood he was up 150 ft, got a few nice pic's can't get em up right now. I wish it was as easy as facebook to download pic's oh well got em up over there. But it was a fun evening I alway's enjoy watching John, and it was nice to see Jesus pic up alot. Good time's in the redwood's.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Went out to Redwood country, Cazadero on friday. Did a little road work on one of the ranche's, and had to finish a tree job. John, Jesus, Bob, and me. Was a real ggod deal, because my good friend Jesus got to learn some basic's with the flipline, and spur's. He use'd to free climb alot of stuff, and has alot of natural ability. John parmeter is another good buddy, and another tree work partner, our number one climber. He had to do the redwood he was up 150 ft, got a few nice pic's can't get em up right now. I wish it was as easy as facebook to download pic's oh well got em up over there. But it was a fun evening I alway's enjoy watching John, and it was nice to see Jesus pic up alot. Good time's in the redwood's.


 
Those guys are nuts. I told John I'll cut anything on the ground, but I'll leave the climbing to the nuts. He just laughed and said you're the same way. Said something about you not wanting to climb more than four feet or so!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 28, 2011)

John is one of the best of the best class. A pure natural. I have alway's had a fear of hight's, but alway's wishe'd I could get over it to climb. I have the skill's, but not the nerve LOL! We have a well rounde'd crew, and Jesus is really coming along. I think he has the potential to be as good as John. It was the first time he had attempted a tree without limb's, to grab on to as well, and needless to say no limb's for about 40 feet in the fir. The redwood I knew was all John, no limbs till about 125, and had to go up to 150 plus. I am impresse'd evry time I watch him, and that is even after working togehter soooo Long!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> John is one of the best of the best class. A pure natural. I have alway's had a fear of hight's, but alway's wishe'd I could get over it to climb. I have the skill's, but not the nerve LOL! We have a well rounde'd crew, and Jesus is really coming along. I think he has the potential to be as good as John. It was the first time he had attempted a tree without limb's, to grab on to as well, and needless to say no limb's for about 40 feet in the fir. The redwood I knew was all John, no limbs till about 125, and had to go up to 150 plus. I am impresse'd evry time I watch him, and that is even after working togehter soooo Long!


 
I'm the same way...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 196949
Here's one anyway.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 28, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> View attachment 196949
> Here's one anyway.


 
Nice. That skinny dude's a natural for sure!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 196951
You will have to come by one of these time's Aaron, and check it out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 29, 2011)

View attachment 197063


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 30, 2011)

Back to Redwood country thursday after work. Another tree job, this one no charge for a friend who passe'd away. His wife calle'd neede'd the help a pine leaning over the house. She wanted to pay I said no way, he was the father I should have had. Hope to have some good pic's, it's a pine, but tucke'd under the redwood's.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope to have time to come up north and see the redwoods this fall.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 30, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I hope to have time to come up north and see the redwoods this fall.


 
Better hurry, change in the weather coming, felt like early November today. With any luck, we will get some good weather next month, October has been stormy the last few years.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know when exactly it will be. I was thinking of coming when I get done with this job but that might be november/december. I might have to take a week off and come up and visit.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mdavlee, be sure to look us up. I will make a drive!


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 31, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I don't know when exactly it will be. I was thinking of coming when I get done with this job but that might be november/december. I might have to take a week off and come up and visit.


 
Plan on staying in the southern range, or below Cape Mendocino, the weather up here in Nov/Dec can change suddenly towards the severe.
You stand a chance at getting stranded or going a long ways out of your way to get back to civilization.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 31, 2011)

I seen a little snow in the high country when I was out your way but the coast stayed free of it. No big deal for me as I see snow all around me for 3-4 months of each year.The road from Geyserville over the hills to Cloverville was closed due to snow accumulation.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 31, 2011)

The snow is one thing, rock/mud slides, washouts and floods are more common. Two days worth of a Pineapple Express is all it takes to cut the roads. Crescent City is vulnerable, we lose both 101 and 199 for a week at a time every few years. Its no accident that we have an oversized airport.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 31, 2011)

Like growing up in Cazadero, bring two good saw's, survival gear, and a couple shovels. You can get through alot. I seem too LOL!! 2006 was the worst I ever saw, we closed more county road's than guy's that worke'd here for 30 year's. It was bad!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 31, 2011)

A week at a time say yea,..well that would put a crimp in your socks. Hard to supply a city without roads but having a good airport would be an asset.


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 1, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Like growing up in Cazadero, bring two good saw's, survival gear, and a couple shovels. You can get through alot. I seem too LOL!! 2006 was the worst I ever saw, we closed more county road's than guy's that worke'd here for 30 year's. It was bad!!!!


 
The 2006 new year storm floods were terrible. I couldn't even get to work on jan-1 because there was NO way to get south of Sonoma County. I saw some crazy #### that morning.....:yoyo:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had to go up, and over St helena, and in through lake county up, and over 175 to get home one night. Never saw so many closure's Aaron.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopland is a low spot, I drove a route from Eureka to SR every day during the winter of '94/'95, the Russian was pretty high through there.
That was the winter that the Cummings slide ate 101, had to dodge around on SR271, it wasn't in very good shape.


----------



## slowp (Sep 2, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> The 2006 new year storm floods were terrible. I couldn't even get to work on jan-1 because there was NO way to get south of Sonoma County. I saw some crazy #### that morning.....:yoyo:



I was marooned in Somes Bar. I started my commute to Orleans, saw the Ranger's jeep disappear out of sight. That was a good thing, or it would have been me. The road had sunk about 3 feet, but the lines lined up, so you would just drive into it. He was able to drive up on the shoulder of the road, and get out of the hole. 

The Salmon River chewed a lane out of that road, and we had to drive around the back way to get to Orleans. We were cut off from the outside world for a week. The mail wasn't even getting through. The power stayed on for most of the time. I think it went off for a day and a half.


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 2, 2011)

slowp said:


> I was marooned in Somes Bar. I started my commute to Orleans, saw the Ranger's jeep disappear out of sight. That was a good thing, or it would have been me. The road had sunk about 3 feet, but the lines lined up, so you would just drive into it. He was able to drive up on the shoulder of the road, and get out of the hole.
> 
> The Salmon River chewed a lane out of that road, and we had to drive around the back way to get to Orleans. We were cut off from the outside world for a week. The mail wasn't even getting through. The power stayed on for most of the time. I think it went off for a day and a half.


 
Yikes. I was on the last road out that hadn't yet been closed by the CHP. Two lane with a soft shoulder and 6' ditches on either side. Driving in about 1'-2' of water on the road (in my 4WD 1986 F250) and couldn't see where the pavement ended and the ditches began. Decided to do a scary 47 point turn around when I saw the 4' fences on either side of the road (on the far sides of the ditches) dip down and disappear under the water (road was obviously dipping down). #### this.....:msp_unsure:

On my way back home, I was doing about 25mph on a section of freeway. Roadway was mostly clear, with a few low sections that had 6" to a foot of standing water. Swerved to avoid several idiots that blew by me at 70MPH. Two of them went by me going SIDEWAYS as they hydroplaned and spun on patches of water. About 50 yards past me, they bashed against each other and drifted off to the shoulder. I didn't bother stopping........


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 3, 2011)

Back to the redwood country. Cazadero 8am sharp! Assembled the crew 11 tan oak's coming down. Same spot in the previous page where John was up 150ft in the redwood. Nothing to extreme spome climbing definately rigging, falling for sure will get pic's!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 5, 2011)

View attachment 198007
Job Saturday went well, worke'd but had a great day with the gang! Took 11 tan oak's down, rigging, topping, pulling, falling. All with my buddy's who are good fellar's= great guy's guy's you want to have a beer with, not to be mixe'd up with the term faller. Just in case a newbie peek's in this thread.


----------



## slowp (Sep 5, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Back to the redwood country. Cazadero 8am sharp! Assembled the crew 11 tan oak's coming down. Same spot in the previous page where John was up 150ft in the redwood. Nothing to extreme spome climbing definately rigging, falling for sure will get pic's!



There were some redwoods (planted) in Orleans so we were still on topic.  I watched the top get blown out of a young one. Then the power went off. All was normal in Orleans...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good deal slow p. Most Redwood storie's are good one's to me. Where is Orleans Washington?


----------



## slowp (Sep 5, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good deal slow p. Most Redwood storie's are good one's to me. Where is Orleans Washington?



Orleans is in the third world of your fair state--I call it third world because the power company likes to have brownouts and outages there and the bread was stale. Up the Klamath River from Weitchepec, down the Klamath River from Somes Bar. Head west towards Redding, turn off at Willow Creek, and you'll eventually come to it.
It is in Humboldt County by about 10 miles.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gotcha! I know where you are talking about now. Just haven't travelled that neck of the wodd's much.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 10, 2011)

Went to the redwood's early yesterday am. For a deer hunt, and mostly to try, and clear my head, and find piece. Went with a very good friend, and my boss Fred. Took three of my best friend's my dog's. Jude, Tanner, and Jack. The reason for the worry, the last time out we got 3 pig's 4 hard battles. Lost one got 3, released one alive. But noticed Jude wasn't holding as well, and found a tumor under her tongue. Took her in for surgery Wednesday. No luck to envolved with a major vessell in the tongue. Been waiting for the biopsy, and heart, and mind been real heavy. Nothing had been the same saw's cutting, hunting. Just couldn't find the peace of mind. So we loade up for the redwood's, and a beautifull sunrise. Gotta say god's country helped me. As soon as I got home I got the call, it is not cancer I will take her in to a specialist, and see if the growth can be removed by them. If not worst case scenario Jude's hunting career will be over, but I wont lose my best friend. She is 5 know, and made the hall of fame. She has gained a huge following, with my friend's, and become a legend. She had alot of people doubt her, but proven herself time, and time again. Helpe'd many dog's in trouble on the biggest boar's. A real gladiator. The Redwood country is not just about one thing, sawing, hunting, best friend's, beautifull tree's, land and thing's. It is a package deal, and my way of life.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 198647
Hang in there Jude, you are one of my best friend's, and we have alot more redwood's to see.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 25, 2011)

Last day of deer season. I was dog tire'd but wanted to run. Alarm went off at 4, and I heade'd for the redwood's. The weather was perfect overcast, and some drizzling. Saw some big Boar's under the redwood's, among the mist. No buck for me, sized up our retaing wall job to shore up the dam for the pond. We are going to fall a couple redwood's. And use it to make a kind of pile wall. Kinda crooke'd narly one's. We will leave the good one's. This small grove will do better to be thined of those few. Over all a beautifull morning with two great friend's, saw game and beautifull site's.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 1, 2011)

Weekend before last, the gang and I built a redwood fence for a fallen friend. Jeff was only 44, and I am so thankfull we got to run the hill's for pig's, do tree job's, cut firewwod, and become so close in such a short time. About a year and a half, but seeme'd like we knew each othere ou whole live's. He was introduced by a dear friend I have known for ten year's Bob jennings. I don't think Bob realizez's how important he is, and he is such a big part in our daily live's. He served in Vietnam in 67-68 he is a true patriot, and one of my best friend's in life. I thank my lucky star's for such friend's. We have had so many adventure's, and seen so much country together. The Redwood country is not a place, or a thread it is a way of life.


----------



## joeclimbing (Oct 2, 2011)

You guys are really living life down there, Norm. Enjoy!

Joe



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Weekend before last, the gang and I built a redwood fence for a fallen friend. Jeff was only 44, and I am so thankfull we got to run the hill's for pig's, do tree job's, cut firewwod, and become so close in such a short time. About a year and a half, but seeme'd like we knew each othere ou whole live's. He was introduced by a dear friend I have known for ten year's Bob jennings. I don't think Bob realizez's how important he is, and he is such a big part in our daily live's. He served in Vietnam in 67-68 he is a true patriot, and one of my best friend's in life. I thank my lucky star's for such friend's. We have had so many adventure's, and seen so much country together. The Redwood country is not a place, or a thread it is a way of life.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank's Joe guess we are here for only so long. Take care as well my friend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 2, 2011)

View attachment 201366
View attachment 201372
To ad to my post earlier, this was from friday, and the guy at the splitter, one of my best friend's Bob jenning's.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about your friend Jeff. I have a couple of really close friends with one foot on the banana peel.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank's man! We have adopted his wife, and two kid's into our group. Do all we can for em.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 9, 2011)

We took down a few pine's yesterday, in some pine country. Made me miss and appreciate the redwood's that much more.


----------



## joeclimbing (Oct 11, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> We took down a few pine's yesterday, in some pine country. Made me miss and appreciate the redwood's that much more.



I'm sure, Norm. A lot drier in the pines I would think. 

Today I cut down a couple broadleaf maples and some beaver-damaged alders, up at our managed forest. It rained hard all day, but it just felt good to be out in it. At around 4pm I put the little saw away, wishing I brought the 2101, and took the rifle for a walk through the woods. Not redwoods mind you, but a few real big old growth douglas fir. I saw 9 deer, including 1 small buck. The rut hasn't started yet. When I got home the place smelled good, as my wife made turkey soup from the leftover Thanksgiving turkey.
Have a good week,
Joe.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good stuff Joe, I really appreciate the old growth Df too. Well any big tree's really. I guess the redwood's really have cast a shadow over my heart. Kind of magical wood cutting, rifle and a walk coming home to loved one's, like i said before more than just a tree or a place a way of life! Good time's Joe thank's for sharing.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally got ahold of some old pic's. I talked about this tree earlier in the thread. This was cut by my friend John parmeter's dad Will. If memory serve's me well on the story he used his 056, and 750. Parmeter logging Bohan dillon road, Cazader Ca 1986.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 16, 2011)

Been in redwood country for a couple days now. Stayed in garberville and eat at the woodrose. Got about half a day left of going through them headeed back south.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice man, I like Garberville. P.S can anybody help me to downsize, and get them pic's to show? Bummer they didn't turn out way I wanted. Good pic's and wanted you guy's to see em.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 16, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Been in redwood country for a couple days now. Stayed in garberville and eat at the woodrose. Got about half a day left of going through them headeed back south.


 
Great! Sorry we had such a lousy phone connection last night. Hope you and your family had a good time.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 16, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Nice man, I like Garberville. P.S can anybody help me to downsize, and get them pic's to show? Bummer they didn't turn out way I wanted. Good pic's and wanted you guy's to see em.


 
I can see them fine, thanks for posting them, good sized tree stem. I stayed one night in Garberville , my wife and I ate at the Chinese resturant there, I can`t remember the name right now. The people working there were very friendly and boy was the food good.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 16, 2011)

I wish I could find the old newspaper article, had the whole write up. I will have to get refreshed on the story from Will. The logs had to be all hauled on low beds. Tokk two 966 loaders to load each log.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 16, 2011)

I touched it up a bit. Could be a second cut.






I'll bet that was an ugly tree.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank's Randy, there was a good right up in the press democrat, but can't find the article. Tried many searches no luck. I know it took some effort for Will to get it down. It was 1986, and little Brian is the boy in the pic his son. He has two John, and Brian. Two of my best buddy's. There dad and I ran around first then the son's, and me. I learned alot from this bunch. The 750 Aaron is working on along with a 056 I believe took that tree down.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 16, 2011)

The large Redwoods get tedious, lots of sawing, chunking out blocks, sweating with bark dust. Then, you spend nearly forever bucking it, more sweating with more of the asbestos like bark dust. The job is only glorious, in the tavern after work.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 16, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Great! Sorry we had such a lousy phone connection last night. Hope you and your family had a good time.


 
Yes we had a great time. Hiked through the woods at the founders tree. The little one was great yesterday.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 16, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> The large Redwoods get tedious, lots of sawing, chunking out blocks, sweating with bark dust. Then, you spend nearly forever bucking it, more sweating with more of the asbestos like bark dust. The job is only glorious, in the tavern after work.


 
Yup.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 16, 2011)

Haven't been there in big Redwood myself Randy, but I can imagine.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 16, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Haven't been there in big Redwood myself Randy, but I can imagine.


 
If you ever get the chance, remember one thing. No matter what side you fall from and no matter what side you buck from, the wind will always be in your face. Switch sides and the wind will switch, too.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 16, 2011)

Probably never will get the chance. Guess that is not all bad. A tree like that would be a real lifetime experience, but I would almost hate to do it. I have put a few tall Redwoods on the gound for some home milling, but nothing special or old growth.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 16, 2011)

Big mustache for a filter.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 16, 2011)

Good to have you back Randy. Been a coon's age.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Oct 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> The large Redwoods get tedious, lots of sawing, chunking out blocks, sweating with bark dust. Then, you spend nearly forever bucking it, more sweating with more of the asbestos like bark dust. The job is only glorious, in the tavern after work.


 
randymac,,,, are those old redwoods still fallen or locked up like our big wood.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 17, 2011)

ausneil 1 said:


> randymac,,,, are those old redwoods still fallen or locked up like our big wood.


 
Of the 5-6% of the old growth that is left, 90% is locked up tighter than a small town's budget. The private timber lands are subject to so many environmental concerns, that logging is nearly impractical. The other problem with the old growth is that there are very few sawmills left that can handle anything of size. When some is cut, the fact is kept very quiet or you will got mobbed by enviro loonies. There is a fair amount of the second growth being logged, some of it is of good size, but the lumber is crap, only good for fences.


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 17, 2011)

Randy raised a very good point about mills. Not that we have redwoods up north, but I believe at least Weyerhauser has closed or converted all of their big wood mills.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 17, 2011)

The second growth in my area is mostly 3-5' dia. The trucks are going to the mill with 10-12 logs on a trailer. Kinda like tooth picks compared to what it used to be. The redwood siding mill has been closed for years, meaning that there isn't anymore redwood siding/plywood.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 17, 2011)

I see truckloads of 3-6' or so second growth Redwood heading north through Santa Rosa on HWY101 at least once a week or so. Not sure where they're going to (or where they are coming from). Most of the mills in the area are long gone. There was a HUGE one in Cloverdale years ago.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 17, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank's Randy, there was a good right up in the press democrat, but can't find the article. Tried many searches no luck. I know it took some effort for Will to get it down. It was 1986, and little Brian is the boy in the pic his son. He has two John, and Brian. Two of my best buddy's. There dad and I ran around first then the son's, and me. I learned alot from this bunch. The 750 Aaron is working on along with a 056 I believe took that tree down.









Man, I hadn't realized that saw had taken down anything that big. Aside from missing paint, some rotted ruber bits, and a buncha gunk...............the saw's still pretty fresh considering the work it's done.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys for that answer, it is what i expected.
To see the operations back in the day would of been something.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 17, 2011)

I remember going throught Ft Bragg, CA in the late 60's and they had a log loader that was much larger that a 988/992 cat. 

My neighbor is into steam powered equipment and he has a picture of a restored steam powered log loader that is 20' tall or so. It is kept in a building that has a pop up in the roof for the cab.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep Ausneil, woulda been something for sure. Frank that redwood plywood would be worth more than gold today eh? Joe46 you have redwood in Washington right? Randy I bet you brought down a few like that, and more you guy's are all right on with youre point's about milling environmental, and numbers. Too bad there werent many more to look at, and yes it would be a lifetime experience to drop one. Aaron he took down a few like that with the 750. It alway's wore the 48in Canon, and bigger.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 24, 2011)

The big top is in a fir, about 100 plus feet in the air. Parmeter, and me in redwood country about 4 years ago. Took down 3 good firs, 2 about 150ft, and one about 175. And 9 oak trees. My lost archives I recently found LOL! The guy with the skill saw is me saturday before last, building a goat coral. The skinny tree was John, and me again a peperwood takedown, with my portawrap.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Oct 24, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The big top is in a fir, about 100 plus feet in the air. Parmeter, and me in redwood country about 4 years ago. Took down 3 good firs, 2 about 150ft, and one about 175. And 9 oak trees. My lost archives I recently found LOL! The guy with the skill saw is me saturday before last, building a goat coral. The skinny tree was John, and me again a peperwood takedown, with my portawrap.


 
now thats showing off climbing up like that, i have never done that.
just a guess, that would take balls...
We aussies do it a little different, we stand on the ground and fall em.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I touched it up a bit. Could be a second cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The log being used as a cheese block is as big as most saw logs today.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 24, 2011)

Gologit said:


> If you ever get the chance, remember one thing. No matter what side you fall from and no matter what side you buck from, the wind will always be in your face. Switch sides and the wind will switch, too.


 
How true but there is nothing like the smell (and taste) of fresh redwood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 24, 2011)

Neil, there was no layout to fall the 3 fir's. The tops would have broke off, and ended up over a bank, and we would'a had to drag em up. We fall what we can, but have to top quite a few. We toped 3 the other day, and them bull rope, and pulle'd em. By the way the pic 2dogs brought back up the big log. My buddy John who was topping, his dad Will fell the big redwood. They come from a family of logger's.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Oct 26, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Neil, there was no layout to fall the 3 fir's. The tops would have broke off, and ended up over a bank, and we would'a had to drag em up. We fall what we can, but have to top quite a few. We toped 3 the other day, and them bull rope, and pulle'd em. By the way the pic 2dogs brought back up the big log. My buddy John who was topping, his dad Will fell the big redwood. They come from a family of logger's.


 
Thats fair enough norm, one day i want to come visit your country and timber. The only ones i know of who top trees like that are tree loppers working in town and they mostly use cherry pickers and work down.
Good to see family timbermen still exsist, i think i am the last in my line as my kids won't take it on and in todays world i cannot blame them, there are easier ways of makeing a liveing.


----------



## cheeves (Oct 26, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Man, I hadn't realized that saw had taken down anything that big. Aside from missing paint, some rotted ruber bits, and a buncha gunk...............the saw's still pretty fresh considering the work it's done.


 
Had a short-haired golden lab named Bucky in Ohio looked like that dog in the picture. Loved that dog! Used to love to chase deer. Went everywhere with me.

Stihl doesn't build a saw like the 056 any more.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 26, 2011)

Neil, thats awesome would be great to have you out here man. Bob that dog was Blondy, pig dog galore, caught some nasty ones. Died of old age, and one of the only times Will cried, mand he loved that dog.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 5, 2011)

Been along summer, a long month, usual hussle and bussle stress. Working hard no money Not much going right, time for a time out to breathe some real, and fresh air with the smell of redwood in the air mixed with smoke from chimney's, in the brisk air. A place to collect my thought's, and realign relax take in the sight's, and bring my camera and hunt for an outlaw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 12, 2011)

Im hiding in the bedroom, tv going and A.S on the laptop. Jeanie's mom and sister here love em, but need a breather. Need some Redwwod country, but it's late and storming outside, so I settled for some whiskey instead.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 12, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im hiding in the bedroom, tv going and A.S on the laptop. Jeanie's mom and sister here love em, but need a breather. Need some Redwwod country, but it's late and storming outside, so I settled for some whiskey instead.



Been there my friend. Last spring my oldest had a slumber party on the weekend that I was supposed to be spending in Oregon at the PNW GTG. Since my diesel died on the way to the GTG, I instead ended up spending a LONG night in the back room of the house watching war movies and sipping whiskey, while hordes of pre-teen girls ravaged the rest of the house.....:msp_scared:

Jenn stocked a cooler with ice and beer, and brought me pizza and other 'man food', so I was doing OK back there. Made a good dent in the Makers Mark that was intended for the GTG...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 12, 2011)

Seem's to me I remember that to Aaron. Man I love the Makers mark. I got this other stuff Samuel Grant it's dam close. Finished the Makers mark, and found a full bottle of the other.


----------



## Old Blue (Nov 13, 2011)

*Great thred Norm*

Just found it and have enjoyed reading it. Our family has been redwoods vacationing for about 16 years now. Once we started camping up there for vacation there was never any desire to go anywhere else. I finally got a decent camera this year and will try to post up some pics soon

Old Blue
abusivelly over regulated and punitively taxed in
Kali-bone-ya


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 13, 2011)

Right on oldblue, glad you are enjoying the thread, and Redwood's. I know I sure do


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 16, 2011)

Have you guy's heard of the milard ranch? If I spelled it right. Chuck at the saw shop was telling me that they have one of the last, virgin old growth stand's, and more than one. It is on fish rock road, and they logged it in the high climbers, and timber fallers book. Be neat if we could set it up, and go take a look.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 17, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Have you guy's heard of the milard ranch? If I spelled it right. Chuck at the saw shop was telling me that they have one of the last, virgin old growth stand's, and more than one. It is on fish rock road, and they logged it in the high climbers, and timber fallers book. Be neat if we could set it up, and go take a look.



I've heard of it, but know nothing more about it than what you just said Norm....


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 17, 2011)

I will look into it. Maybe we could get in, and give em a look that would be sweet! Pot holed youre neck of the woods today, gave it some love!


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 17, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I will look into it. Maybe we could get in, and give em a look that would be sweet! Pot holed youre neck of the woods today, gave it some love!



Thanks brother! These roads get rough fast. Gonna be a lot of rain this year methinks, so you and your crew will be busy....


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah Aaron, I think you are right. We are at 133% of normal rainfall.

Got some rain coming tonight.
National Weather Service - NWS Eureka


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 17, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Yeah Aaron, I think you are right. We are at 133% of normal rainfall.
> 
> Got some rain coming tonight.
> National Weather Service - NWS Eureka



We're supposed to be dry until late tomorrow night, then it'll rain through the weekend. Rained off and on last week. 48.5 degrees on the back porch right now...


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 17, 2011)

54 here and getting breezy, 26 mph from the SSE, yep going to be wet.


----------



## bergman 501 (Nov 17, 2011)

as growing in cazadero i know Rain! as well, you do to Norm. floods of 55 and 64. I live a little south of placerville ca at 2500'. Ive been here 5 yrs (lived in napa for 34yrs) we got 72" of rain here last yr. (normal is around 40") the old guy i bought from had a 100 yr rain chart from 1884 to 1984, and the most rain was 72" witch i tied last yr. and i only measured the snow that melted in my rain gauge + rain of course. we will see if it will be wetter-------------


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 18, 2011)

Aaron sometimes with the road work I feel I am pissing in the wind. They fall apert faster than we can put on a band aid. Randy hope you are doing well glad you are stopping in! Kimble I remember when I moved to Cazadero. An old timer was talking about hoping to get more rain, as they only got 120 inches the last winter. I thought WTF? Only! I think the average was 120-145 at the time LOL! Its a little rain forest, but man sure get alot of nice weather out there. Told people that before they looked at me funny, like how with all the rain? I told em we got it first, harder and all at once. By the time they saw it there way, I was enjoying the sun LOL!


----------



## cheeves (Nov 18, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Aaron sometimes with the road work I feel I am pissing in the wind. They fall apert faster than we can put on a band aid. Randy hope you are doing well glad you are stopping in! Kimble I remember when I moved to Cazadero. An old timer was talking about hoping to get more rain, as they only got 120 inches the last winter. I thought WTF? Only! I think the average was 120-145 at the time LOL! Its a little rain forest, but man sure get alot of nice weather out there. Told people that before they looked at me funny, like how with all the rain? I told em we got it first, harder and all at once. By the time they saw it there way, I was enjoying the sun LOL!



Norm, I guess we're in a La Nina. That's what the weather guy said last night. We've had one monsoon after another it seems for a year now.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 18, 2011)

Man Bob, thats sucks we had a year like that in 06. Seemed like it would keep raining till the end of time.


----------



## bergman 501 (Nov 19, 2011)

wasn't somewhere in the middle 90's real wet (96/97)? as an outdoor worker for ma bell i remember in February of one of those yrs, in napa we got rain everyday. they had us working a min. of 10 hrs, a day and i worked 32 days straight. no fun! for some of you guy's up north, we went to fort bragg just before xmas after the big wind storm that took everything down. that was 12hr day's up there. I better quit rambling----


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 19, 2011)

The worst winters I can remember in this area were 2005 (Jan 1, 2006 was TERRIBLE, I couldn't make it out of the county to go to work.), 1995, and 1986. Schools were closed here for 10 days in 1986 due to flooding. We didn't have power at my house the whole time. Makes things interesting when you're on well water. No power means no pump/pressure...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 19, 2011)

Kimble, and Aaron I remember those winters well. How about the one the deep freeze. Snowed in sebastopool, austin creek froze, and it was 0 degrees in cazadero.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep. It was funny watching the cat dealing with snow for the first time...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 19, 2011)

LOL! Shiat had a hard time dealing with it myself. Well untill I realized with the frozen creek, my three wheeler was more fun than any ice skates!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm off until monday. Hopefully I will get to the Redwood country. I am planning too, been too long. I get there while I am working, and saw a few nice tree's last week. Unfortunately no pic's. I did not have a good spot to turn around, and pull off. And the weather was shiaty! But mad a mental note, I'll be back.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 27, 2011)

In Hopland, where I live there are few Redwood's. I am starting my own Redwood country in the Oak land. We have Balck oak, live Oak, blue Oak. One giant live Oak in the yard. We have started 3 coast redwood's. And have three dawn redwood's to plant. The Coast-semeprviren's have been in the ground, 3 year's maybe. They are doing really well, of course I supplement water in the summer, and much of it. I watch them every day to see how much they have grown. I love the Oak country, but wouldn't be the same without redwood's.


----------



## bergman 501 (Nov 27, 2011)

Norm Hope you had a great turkey day, and everybody else------some pic's of my S-44AView attachment 208870
View attachment 208871
View attachment 208872


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2011)

bergman 501 said:


> Norm Hope you had a great turkey day, and everybody else------some pic's of my S-44AView attachment 208870
> View attachment 208871
> View attachment 208872



Kimble that S44A is FANTASTIC! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank's Kimble, hope you did too. Our's was great! Beautifull saw


----------



## Ductape (Nov 27, 2011)

That's friggin HAWT !!!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Nov 27, 2011)

I was through Cloverdale and Hopland this T Day weekend. The mill in Cloverdale had 3-4 acres of Redwood logs on the ground. I was shocked by how small the logs were. I saw a couple of 4' Diameter ones and a lot of 6" to 3' dia.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 27, 2011)

Frank, I was just thinking of you my friend! Was just going to PM you, and check in. Glad you are doing well, I know man Jeanie and I just drove by that mill yesterday. Fence post's brother!


----------



## derailedbus (Nov 29, 2011)

Love this thread! I went to college in San Francisco (before my passion for woodworking) and unfortunately never made it to see those incredible trees. Now, being in Ohio, I envy those who get to see them everyday. Maybe in my next life I'll be more ambitious and get to live out there. I got a book for Xmas one year simply titled TREE, and it has some amazing pictures of those giants and the men who worked em.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## ausneil 1 (Nov 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


>



RandyMac,,,,,, did those monsters break up much when felled, that country looks steep which will cause lots of problems.
Sure is a lot of tree to shatter into a reject.

Do you have any other pics of them


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a few.

Same tree, I missed 4 big stumps and lost the top to the road. It was 36"dia, maybe 60' left at the break.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 29, 2011)

derailedbus said:


> Love this thread! I went to college in San Francisco (before my passion for woodworking) and unfortunately never made it to see those incredible trees. Now, being in Ohio, I envy those who get to see them everyday. Maybe in my next life I'll be more ambitious and get to live out there. I got a book for Xmas one year simply titled TREE, and it has some amazing pictures of those giants and the men who worked em.


 Glad you like the thread! Nice looking dog's on your'e avatar. You have to make a trip sometime to see some big beautifull tree's! Nice picture's Randy. Neil they will break for sure, without a good layout, or hitting stump's, or being launched downhill. In my High climber timber faller book, they said the worst area they worke'd for unforgiving ground, and steep, was mountainview road, out of Manchester. I was in a hunting club there, it is Point arena, Eureka hill rd, at the air force base. I ran my dog's up there, and some of the canyon's could swallow up city's and state's.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 30, 2011)

? for Randy. I have heard that sometimes they would use cats to pile up branches to make a bed to fall into to lessen breakage. Did you ever do that or see that?


----------



## paccity (Nov 30, 2011)

View attachment 209182
View attachment 209183
View attachment 209184
View attachment 209185
View attachment 209186
not to answer for randy but here's a little doug fir that if you look you can see the bed that they cut with the cat for said reason. the guy climbing the tree was to take some of the large limbs off top so they wouldn't break out good wood when it fell.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Nov 30, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 209182
> View attachment 209183
> View attachment 209184
> View attachment 209185
> ...





WOW, that a nice pic, would of like to fall that tree.
Is that normal to clear fell like that, we would of been jailed for doing that on forestry or private land in my part of australia.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 30, 2011)

ausneil 1 said:


> WOW, that a nice pic, would of like to fall that tree.
> Is that normal to clear fell like that, we would of been jailed for doing that on forestry or private land in my part of australia.



That tree was felled decades ago. Things are done a _*bit*_ differently here now. Paccity has a great thread covering it in the F&L section.

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/177095.htm


----------



## turtle561 (Nov 30, 2011)

awesome tree.that is some straight stick, make a good mast if ships needed that big. 
looks like quite a turnout, i'd show up for that !


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 30, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 209182
> View attachment 209183
> View attachment 209184
> View attachment 209185
> ...


 Great picture's:rockn::rockn: Where you in there?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 30, 2011)

ausneil 1 said:


> WOW, that a nice pic, would of like to fall that tree.
> Is that normal to clear fell like that, we would of been jailed for doing that on forestry or private land in my part of australia.


 Not even Bluegum? LOL!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 2, 2011)

This my Redwood country friend's, was a wonderfull day. I was going to get a couple pic's like promised, and way overdue. I spoke to you of this tree, and it is a beauty, awesome. Truly awesome, it is on Laurie lane above Occidental off joy rd, near Bodega. It is a tru Outlaw, and can be seen towering above the neighbooring Redwwod's, who are tall as well. And the picture from Bodega hwy, looking back in about 4-5 mile's you can see the giant. I am in love with this tree, my jaw droppe'd, when it was shown to me two year's ago, for the first time. I am guessing the top blew out, before I was born, and obviousily sprouted a new one, and still tower's above the rest. I think at a quick conservative guess it is 10-12 at least, the narrow way. I am jealous, of the people who own the house, and property. It is right behind there garage. I would never get tired of looking at this tree in my yard.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 2, 2011)

This one is the shot from Bodega hwy, looking back a couple ridge's.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Dec 3, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> This one is the shot from Bodega hwy, looking back a couple ridge's.




Bloody big tree, looks like the last of the old growth stand as the rest looks like regrowth timber.
Would be something to see those giants.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 3, 2011)

ausneil 1 said:


> Bloody big tree, looks like the last of the old growth stand as the rest looks like regrowth timber.
> Would be something to see those giants.



Drag yer sorry butt over here. We will make certain you see the best of what is left, and that is more than you might think.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 3, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Drag yer sorry butt over here. We will make certain you see the best of what is left, and that is more than you might think.


 I agree, some real Jaw dropper's left. Some are easy to find, and you drive right up to, and some Neil you have to hunt for, and may be unseen or unoticed. Real outlaw's, that is a big payoff, about running dog's through the wood's. I have found many wonder's of nature I never would have seen. Don't know if you caught it awhile back, but I mentione'd the Millard ranch Randy, I don't know if spelle'd right. But it is a ranch on Fish rock road I believe. Between Gualala, and 128. I believe, anyway they are supposed to have some real impressive virgin grove's in there. Found this out at my saw shop, they work on there saw's. I was going to see if I could contact someone there. If it work's out, maybe some of us could make a run and bring the camera's.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2011)

I want to come back and spend a week or more going through more of them. 2 days wasn't enough to really see the avenue good. There was a real nice one in the founders grove area not marked. It actually seems bigger than the founders tree that is 12'.


----------



## turtle561 (Dec 3, 2011)

this must be part of it.
Mailliard Ranch (Mendocino County, CA) Local Area Photos


----------



## ausneil 1 (Dec 3, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Drag yer sorry butt over here. We will make certain you see the best of what is left, and that is more than you might think.



I can beleive that men and it would be worth the trip for sure, well maybe some day it may well just happen. Only thing stopping me coming over is money and time, i still have a young family, morgage and a sawmill buisnes which is still paying for its machines so work and family keeps us from traveling abroad. Any spare weekends i compete in chainsaw racing, which is a family thing for us.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 3, 2011)

MDavlee, I've been there, and I agree nice place, and some big tree's. It is a worthwhile experience for sure, and life altering. You get back in my neck of the wood's look me up. Turtle I sent you a REP, that's twice this week you helpe'd me, first on the carb kit question, and second you found the ranch I was talikng of, and thank's. Because I trie'd before, and had no luck. If they don't do tour's, or let many people in I am going to try, and contact them, and sneak a few of us in. Hell I'll do an interview, for the redwood thread:msp_biggrin: I will need a camera man, and a traveling band:rockn: Neil good stuff my friend, it is far away for you no doubt, that's cool on the buisness, and young family you are a lucky man.


----------



## paccity (Dec 4, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great picture's:rockn::rockn: Where you in there?



no norm , that was in 59 , . missed it by a couple years.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 4, 2011)

59 was before my time to lOL!


----------



## paccity (Dec 4, 2011)

ausneil 1 said:


> WOW, that a nice pic, would of like to fall that tree.
> Is that normal to clear fell like that, we would of been jailed for doing that on forestry or private land in my part of australia.



yes it looks bad, that was state sanctioned for the 100th state aniversery . right or wrong you would be suprized how fast that would green up.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Dec 7, 2011)

paccity said:


> yes it looks bad, that was state sanctioned for the 100th state aniversery . right or wrong you would be suprized how fast that would green up.



Yes i'm sure the timber will come back and am quessing its a high rainfall area.
My arguement with clear falling is it takes the bush right back to the start again and the mature trees are then gone.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 7, 2011)

ausneil 1 said:


> Yes i'm sure the timber will come back and am quessing its a high rainfall area.
> My arguement with clear falling is it takes the bush right back to the start again and the mature trees are then gone.


 I do agree, it is awesome to leave some giant's behind for us to appreciate. Glad some were saved.


----------



## bergman 501 (Dec 8, 2011)

Norm--is their any history as why this tree was spared? would be interesting why it wasn't cut.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 8, 2011)

bergman 501 said:


> Norm--is their any history as why this tree was spared? would be interesting why it wasn't cut.


 I would love the history myself Kimble. It sure is a beauty I am in love with it. Nobody was home I am going to try, and reach the land owner, for permission to go in the yard, and get close up's. Also ask if they know any history on it. I also know quite a few local's there, and will inquire, and keep you all poste'd. I would love to have that next to my garage anyday!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 8, 2011)

The oldtimers left quite a few big ones scattered about. Often they had too much defect or could not felled in such a way to be recoverable. Those big nasties were often logged later, I fell a few of those myself.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep Randy, the first time I saw it, was obviousily a true outlaw. I am going with the no layout, like you mentione'd. Of course that top blew out some time ago. It regrew a new top, my guess was 40 plus year's ago. Not sure, but glad they passe'd it by


----------



## ausneil 1 (Dec 10, 2011)

*old growth vids from youtube*

Well men i was shown these yesturday and thought maybe worth showing, you guys may have seen them or even made them.


[video=youtube_share;A_UqhcByRdY]http://youtu.be/A_UqhcByRdY[/video]

[video=youtube_share;jDhLp1BtiGw]http://youtu.be/jDhLp1BtiGw[/video]


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2011)

The guy in the second video is one of us, goes by Tarzantree. One heck of a good man, but 20 years too late.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 10, 2011)

Neil I am having trouble with video's, and my player, but thank's for bringing those one's up. I love Humboldt county.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> The oldtimers left quite a few big ones scattered about. Often they had too much defect or could not felled in such a way to be recoverable. Those big nasties were often logged later, I fell a few of those myself.



Yup. The real problem wasn't getting them on the ground, it was what do do with them _after_ you put them down. In the old days they often didn't have a way to get the logs out that wouldn't wind up _costing_ them money. The redwoods were so plentiful then that missing a few here and there didn't bother anybody. I'm talking the real old days here...ox teams for skidding, that kind of stuff. 

Just a little before our time.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2011)

A little bit before *your* time, about a yard before mine, if I was 5 years younger, I would have missed it.


----------



## benp (Dec 10, 2011)

Keep it coming guys. 

I find this fascinating, mind boggling, and a little saddening all at the same time.

There is a place near me called the Lost Forty that has virgin old growth Red and White Pine. An awesome place to visit here considering there is virtually no old growth left in MN.

I cant imagine walking among the Redwoods that dwarf these huge (to me) pines. :msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> A little bit before *your* time, about a yard before mine, if I was 5 years younger, I would have missed it.



Oh sure, rub it in.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 10, 2011)

benp said:


> Keep it coming guys.
> 
> I find this fascinating, mind boggling, and a little saddening all at the same time.
> 
> ...


 I couldn't agree more.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Oh sure, rub it in.



Any time I can, you don't give me much opportunity.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 12, 2011)

Not a redwood, but in redwood country, and the doug fir really impressed me. Got calle'd on for a job in camp meeker. A sudden oak death tan oak removal. All on a hill side parmeter, and me. Bull rope'd, and rigge'd a few section's and pieced it out. The last part was to cut out a ten or fifteen foot section of the fir, for the guy's walking trail. It was blowdown, came down in a strom fell up the hill luckily for him, and his house. Went way up the hill into his neighboor's, big tree. I misplaced all the other pic's unfortunately but this one. It was just under six feet through. We had the 66's on the job mine had a 36in bar. This thing really had some bind in it. We were trying to figure out how to get the first round we cut, to roll out. Could not get a truck up there or equipment. We use'd a chain hoist chains and a choker. Got the first round out, and it was cut 18-24in wide I forget. But with the tree settling, and the bind gone the gap on the top completly closed. It took some doing but we got it.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Found another thread on days gone by in redwoods. THE REAL ART MARTIN STEP FORWARD thread, a very interesting read for a common aussie like myself.
I have seen and worked in some of our bigger old growth timber and feel like a newcommer to regrowth logging compared to those logs in that thread.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice Neil, I will have to check it out. I need to get back out to the redwood's for mental well being, and fresh picture's.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 24, 2012)

Been awhile, but I finally got some pics I have been wanting to take, a real decent redwood, top blew out but has some girth. Of bodega highway near Tilton. Definately worth stopping.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 28, 2012)

Have not posted here in awhile. But the redwoods are always on my mind, and in my dreams.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 13, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Been awhile, but I finally got some pics I have been wanting to take, a real decent redwood, top blew out but has some girth. Of bodega highway near Tilton. Definately worth stopping.



Like this shot, with the wavy pattern on the bark.

Getting close to getting back down there. Been meaning to visit each month since January, but something kept me back. Lately, the new kitchen remodel.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice my friend I like the wavy grain too. Good to see you, and yeah I hear you stuff to do! I like taking my camera and hunting for outlaws!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 13, 2012)

Its been nearly a year since i was out here last trip, been among the redwoods for a couple of days now and I feel rejuvinated and relieved. Got some more picts for my albums and hope to get some more before its time to head home. truly is Gods country.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet Jerry! Good to see you, and love to see the pics! God's country Yep mystical, and magical!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sweet Jerry! Good to see you, and love to see the pics! God's country Yep mystical, and magical!



It gets real mystical on a day like today with a bit of rain dripping through the tree tops, the ground sends up steam like conditions and it was wafting through the trees making things seem like they were moving, even though they were really standing still. Not good for taking picts but just good to see with the eyes.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 14, 2012)

GIFSoup


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 14, 2012)

rotten old thing, when they split like that we called it a bucker's break.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 14, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> rotten old thing, when they split like that we called it a bucker's break.



Man i used to hate that happening, all the work for a reject. Did you guys get paid a reject rate from forestry to compensate for an odd dud.
I like how you guys put the belly in and thats how my old boss taught me in big trees. He used to say get it in 50 % or as near as possable and take the time to get it right and it will save bashing steel wedges in the back to get it over.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 14, 2012)

It might have gone better, but they dead-centered that stump. An off-set snipe might have helped roll the trunk away from it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 16, 2012)

Great stuff Jerry, been under them trees in those conditions many times. Never gets old! Cliff nice vid man, thanks for sharing I liked it. Randy never heard the term Buckers break cool stuff. Neil probably nobody would get that lucky to get compensated, but I am sure Randy knows, and I am curious too. I know trees get selected for you to fall, but fallers are also supposed to look for defects so I am curious on that too, and good point.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 16, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Great stuff Jerry, been under them trees in those conditions many times. Never gets old! Cliff nice vid man, thanks for sharing I liked it. Randy never heard the term Buckers break cool stuff. Neil probably nobody would get that lucky to get compensated, but I am sure Randy knows, and I am curious too. I know trees get selected for you to fall, but fallers are also supposed to look for defects so I am curious on that too, and good point.



It depends on how you're getting paid....woods scale or mill scale. Either way it seldom comes out to the faller's advantage. If you were busheling and had one splatter like that you probably wouldn't make much money on it in any case. If you're day waging it wouldn't matter as long as it came undone because of an internal defect. If the faller busts up too many because of his own mistakes he'll either get a wage reduction or a trip to town.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Gologit said:


> It depends on how you're getting paid....woods scale or mill scale. Either way it seldom comes out to the faller's advantage. If you were busheling and had one splatter like that you probably wouldn't make much money on it in any case. If you're day waging it wouldn't matter as long as it came undone because of an internal defect. If the faller busts up too many because of his own mistakes he'll either get a wage reduction or a trip to town.



I hear you on the trip to town, and its the same in oz for bad or careless directional falling, the machine operators also get the s#its quick also if trees constantly get felled in bad places makeing snigging harder.

I used to get a reject rate from forestry if we got rejects, it only ever come to petrol money but it did add up over a month. We had a forestry reject book we filled out by measureing across the stump,recording and then handing the page in each month. Forestry or state forests as they are called these days only paid out on logs the forestry wanted us to try like big tubs.
now days i'm not sure if they still pay rejects as we no longer fall old growth and harvesters have all but replaced the pro log faller.

My time log cutting for a liveing was always paid contract and never wages, so the more i fell the more i made and thats how most of our crews worked and its not a bad system and weeds out the bad operators and fallers leaveing better crews who can make a decent liveing from timber.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 17, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its been nearly a year since i was out here last trip, been among the redwoods for a couple of days now and I feel rejuvinated and relieved. Got some more picts for my albums and hope to get some more before its time to head home. truly is Gods country.



It's hard to believe it's been 6 months since my last visit. Stuff kept coming up. A property sale, the holidays, kitchen remodel, etc..

But going to meet a guy who is coming from Germany, at the north redwoods, toward the 4th week of April. Stoked to soak in the peace and quiet of those forests.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> It depends on how you're getting paid....woods scale or mill scale. Either way it seldom comes out to the faller's advantage. If you were busheling and had one splatter like that you probably wouldn't make much money on it in any case. If you're day waging it wouldn't matter as long as it came undone because of an internal defect. If the faller busts up too many because of his own mistakes he'll either get a wage reduction or a trip to town.


 Good info buddy, and I agree with you and Neil on the trip to town. Seen too many guys who were careless or just thought they were good. Not only costly on the lumber side, but life and limb those kind should stay in town. M.D vaden awesome picture impressive man look at that stump, and burl!


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 18, 2012)

Many years ago while hunting I walk through a sale that had just been cut. This was up in Skagit Ct in the north part of the state. Was probably about 3 to 4 K in elevation. Mostly good size 2nd growth Hemlock. Every tree I looked at had shattered when it hit the ground. This was on Georgia Pacific land at the time.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 18, 2012)

what was the cause, landing on uneven ground or hitting stumps or rocks ect, what a waste


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 18, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> what was the cause, landing on uneven ground or hitting stumps or rocks ect, what a waste



I really don't know? The terrain was pretty normal for that country. They'd laid everything along the hill which is pretty normal for here. I've dumped Doug Fir in similar settings without a problem. Maybe just a bad stand of Hemlock.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 18, 2012)

Hemlocks until fairly recently were considered a trash tree, like White Fir. They gained value as a pulp tree, as did the White Fir. Both have similar characteristics as far as falling them, care must be taken or they will shatter. You can't treat them like they were Doug Firs, which are pretty tough. Although I had problems with falling DFs for piling, I broke the first three in a row, before they came off the stump, the trees were very tall and skinny, the top third "folded" backwards. What a mess it was.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 18, 2012)

+1 to RandyMac. The hemloc wont take a bad lay like a fir will. Its not uncommon to see even a 12'' otb hem with over 90% rot in it alot like some cedar around here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 18, 2012)

Good stuff, anybody have a pic of a nice hemlock?


----------



## ausneil 1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> I really don't know? The terrain was pretty normal for that country. They'd laid everything along the hill which is pretty normal for here. I've dumped Doug Fir in similar settings without a problem. Maybe just a bad stand of Hemlock.



ok fair enough..


----------



## carym2a (Mar 19, 2012)

Everyone should plant a redwood, Redwoods can grow fast out in the open, a big weed, I'v got four that we planted about thirty years ago that go 2' to 3' across already , my family logged in the redwoods out of Orick Cal. in the 50's with lots of one log loads came out of there. And yes there always will be the big redwoods saved for everyone to look at safe from us evil loggers.

Cary


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 19, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff, anybody have a pic of a nice hemlock?



*At Prairie Creek redwoods state park.* A Western Hemlock


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Randy. I cut a few Hemlocks but at lower elevations. Outside of being pitchy bas**&s never had one shatter on me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cary good story welcome, and REP sent! MD great hemlock picture thanks, beautifull tree and big one.


----------



## carym2a (Mar 24, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cary good story welcome, and REP sent! MD great hemlock picture thanks, beautifull tree and big one.



Here you go, if you havent heard it this is a song from 1960 called 'The Redwood song' it kinda somes it up , by wendal adams and ron walters , our radio station plays it every morning at 5:50 .

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good deal thanks Cary have to go find that one. Don't think I ever heard it gonna check it!


----------



## turtle561 (Mar 24, 2012)

*redwood song*

The Redwood Song | KINS 106.3 FM


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## carym2a (Mar 24, 2012)

turtle561 said:


> The Redwood Song | KINS 106.3 FM



Yup! thats the one.

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good tune, funny I never heard of it being in Redwood land LOL!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 14, 2012)

Every night before I fall asleep, my thoughts are in the redwood country where I have run the hills with my dogs for so many years. Almost took a drive today to hunt some redwoods with the camera. Got leads on one outlaw supposed to be a real monster, up the Annapolis river.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey ... never heard that redwood song before. Ended up replaying it several times.

Going back to redwood country this coming weekend. We're planning one or two one-day adventures into the midst of a north park to two to see if anything remains to be discovered.

A couple of weeks ago, I spotted the redwood shown below. It's up on a hillside in Prairie Creek redwoods.

*Note the man for size comparison.
*


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 19, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Hey ... never heard that redwood song before. Ended up replaying it several times.
> 
> Going back to redwood country this coming weekend. We're planning one or two one-day adventures into the midst of a north park to two to see if anything remains to be discovered.
> 
> ...



Oh my lord,,,,,, now thats a tree, nothing else to say


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 19, 2012)

Mario, look for the Pah Ah tree, you will know it when you find it, it is in the area of the north gate.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 19, 2012)

Check out Hyperion, said to be the tallest.

Cary


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 20, 2012)

One hell of a tree Mario:msp_thumbsup: Randy the other one sounds like something too. Must be a beautifull place. Where is prarie ck? I have heard of it can't place it though.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 20, 2012)

Just north of Orick on 101 Norm. About an hour from Eureka.
When you get to the prairie, you will see the split rail fence my crew made back in '77, it was a winter project.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Apr 20, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Just north of Orick on 101 Norm. About an hour from Eureka.
> When you get to the prairie, you will see the split rail fence my crew made back in '77, it was a winter project.




Seriously? You guys made that fence? I love that fence. 

Wow ... that was the year I graduated from high school, long before my first visit to the redwoods.

:msp_mellow:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh yeah.
The logs were salvaged from the 1964 flood damage on Bull Creek. There were two log decks at Albee Creek, maybe 10 acres worth. We picked through the decks looking for prize logs, my Grandad dropped by once a week and choose the best ones. He and Bob Curless spent time showing us the ways of splitting Redwood. Since the logs came from Bull Creek, you can imagine just how prime much of it was.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 20, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Just north of Orick on 101 Norm. About an hour from Eureka.
> When you get to the prairie, you will see the split rail fence my crew made back in '77, it was a winter project.



Dang, no $h**, thats way cool seen it lots of times and seen elk around there too.

cary


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 20, 2012)

Praire creek has some nice ones in that area. We seen a lot of elk there last fall when I got to visit. I want to come back but not sure it will work out this year.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn`t get enough time in the woods on my last trip out to Cali so I will have the pleasure to return for another visit on the first of May and get to stay until the 15th. Going to visit a few new places this trip.


----------



## Alex D (Apr 20, 2012)

Speaking of rotten hemlock a couple of months back I was cutting a maybe 5 foot diameter or so eastern hemlock and i had already put the face cut into it- see its hollow on the inside think no big deal, and started on the back cut bar was a 36" couldnt reach all the way through so im on the first side of the cut, put a wedge in and maybe around 3/4 or so of the way through I suddenly can't cut anymore the saw is stuck. I look and theres no wedge the cerf is completely closed. So I start heading back towards the road to get some more wedges from my car get to there which was maybe 200 feet away and Im searching for the wedges in the trunk when i suddenly hear a loud crack followed by a very loud crashing/falling sound look up and I saw a bunch of dust rising and the whole hemlock had kind of exploded or i guess imploded on itself completely destroyed my arctic 046- cranckcase completely cracked, gas tank, cylinder even had a crack in it. The tree was maybe 70% hollow on the inside im guessing that had something to do with it imploding. Close call really shook me up that day I could of been dead.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 21, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Seriously? You guys made that fence? I love that fence.
> 
> Wow ... that was the year I graduated from high school, long before my first visit to the redwoods.
> 
> :msp_mellow:


Awesome, I will have to go see it, I was four years old when it was built. Mario, and Randy that is some history there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 21, 2012)

Alex, close call indeed hollow trees can be really tricky. Taken down quite a few mostly Oak etc, not much in real tall timber. But the oaks get dicey too being limbed and so spread out above you. Sorry about your saw, glad you made it out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree Jerry, and do we ever get enough time in the woods? I grew up here and can't get enough it is such a treat


----------



## carym2a (Apr 21, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Oh yeah.
> The logs were salvaged from the 1964 flood damage on Bull Creek. There were two log decks at Albee Creek, maybe 10 acres worth. We picked through the decks looking for prize logs, my Grandad dropped by once a week and choose the best ones. He and Bob Curless spent time showing us the ways of splitting Redwood. Since the logs came from Bull Creek, you can imagine just how prime much of it was.



Hey Randy, Did you ever work with any Wright's or Magnuson's down in the redwoods?


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 22, 2012)

Where are they from Cary? Your family?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 12, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome, I will have to go see it, I was four years old when it was built. Mario, and Randy that is some history there.



Got a photo somewhere of the fence ... part of it. Will need to dig in the files. It's remarkably long too.

Below is a shot taken in the same redwood park, Prairie Creek, from inside a redwood tree, looking out through an opening.

Curious to see what next week brings. A model from Eureka responded to ad for a "TFP" to shoot photos in the redwoods. I've photographed visitors before and tree folks I network with, but not a model specifically for a photo session. First, need to see if she shows up. Will post some photos here afterward if the scheduling works out.


----------



## carym2a (Jun 12, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Where are they from Cary? Your family?



Yup! ,my granddad had a small logging company and hauled logs out of there, and the Wrights ,friends of mine fell redwoods around Orick.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay ... so Big Tree got a deck this year. Looks pretty good actually, since the base flares out so broad. Usually, decks make trees look smaller. But the new deck looks fine, especially with people for size comparison.

A few extra pics too.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jun 27, 2012)

incredable, just bloody incredable.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 27, 2012)

The deck looks good in front of the Big Tree. Where is that tree in the other picture. I think I seen it on my trip out there but not sure.


----------



## benp (Jun 27, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> incredable, just bloody incredable.




I 150% agree. I cant imagine. 

I was blown away by seeing old growth White and Norway Pine here, which are not even an ant fart compared to the giants out west.

Keep up the awesome pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> The deck looks good in front of the Big Tree. Where is that tree in the other picture. I think I seen it on my trip out there but not sure.



Also at Prairie Creek, like 100 feet set back from a trail. Think the trail may be called Foothill trail.



ausneil 1 said:


> incredable, just bloody incredable.



It seems like a place that can't be exhausted for hiking and enjoying.

Even when I visit the same areas or trails, different weather or light change the whole experience.

A couple more pics from last week ...


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 27, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> incredable, just bloody incredable.





benp said:


> I 150% agree. I cant imagine.
> 
> I was blown away by seeing old growth White and Norway Pine here, which are not even an ant fart compared to the giants out west.
> 
> Keep up the awesome pictures!!!!!!!!!!



You men need to get on a plane and come see these beasts. Let us know if you do, so we can meet you. I've been spoiled, living about 30 minutes from Armstrong Grove. Many large redwoods on private land are even closer than that to me (including a few old growth outlaws that rival the trees in the grove).


----------



## leeha (Jun 27, 2012)

Some outstanding pic's in this thread.
Truely amazing trees. I'm sure seeing
them in person could be breath taking.

Thanks everyone for sharing.


Lee


----------



## carym2a (Jun 27, 2012)

I just love my back yard, wish more could see them( Redwoods) I'v said it before, everyone needs to plant one, I have 5 thirty year olds and a 3year old in a 5gal bucket waiting to find a home. Nothing like the big timber to make one just set and feel ... small


Cary


----------



## carym2a (Jun 27, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Also at Prairie Creek, like 100 feet set back from a trail. Think the trail may be called Foothill trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not far from my home, there's a great BBQ place out of Klamath (steel head lodge) that is awsome, right in the middle of the great redwoods, just past the trees of mystery, check out treesofmystery.net good site


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to get back out there and go through the areas north of Prairie Creek. That was as far north as we made it from garberville in a day. I wish we would have taken a few more days to see more now.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I want to get back out there and go through the areas north of Prairie Creek. That was as far north as we made it from garberville in a day. I wish we would have taken a few more days to see more now.



Shoot me a line when you head West again, I'll make sure you see the best of what is left.
Del Norte has the biggest and best, some areas are not to be believed. Humboldt has many good places to visit, hike or drive through.

Part of the fence


----------



## carym2a (Jun 27, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Shoot me a line when you head West again, I'll make sure you see the best of what is left.
> Del Norte has the biggest and best, some areas are not to be believed. Humboldt has many good places to visit, hike or drive through.
> 
> Part of the fence



Randy, You Know it, there it is, and how right you Are:msp_biggrin:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 27, 2012)

carym2a said:


> Not far from my home, there's a great BBQ place out of Klamath (salmon head lodge) that is awsome, right in the middle of the great redwoods, just past the trees of mystery, check out treesofmystery.net good site



Wonder if that's the place I met the owner of, a couple of months ago. I was waiting at the Pem Mey fuel stop and convenience store waiting for 101 to be cleared of fallen trees, and a guy waiting said he owned a lodge or restaurant. Forget the name, but he said he's a guy I called the night before to inquire about something like the level of the river.

So far, the Requa Inn is the only place I've eaten real food at in Klamath. Had burgers at the Country Club across from the Ravenwood, and breakfast at the cafe almost next door to it. Another favorite place to eat, is the Chartroom in Crescent City, outside of which I took this photo. I typically get Fish & Chips there.

...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 27, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Shoot me a line when you head West again, I'll make sure you see the best of what is left.
> Del Norte has the biggest and best, some areas are not to be believed. Humboldt has many good places to visit, hike or drive through.
> 
> Part of the fence



Let's piece it together - lol

Here's one of like 10 shots I took to make a panoramic photo stitch. I'd guess that this stretch of fence going way off into the distance is maybe just a 1/10 of it.

One more of the elk there last year and the fence. One of those elk walked at me with a warning snort because I was paralleling their movement and it irritated them. So I just backed away and went to my truck. The other group of elk are actually at the short turnaround where the parkway goes under Hy. 101 at the south end of the park.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jun 28, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Also at Prairie Creek, like 100 feet set back from a trail. Think the trail may be called Foothill trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



simply awsome


----------



## imagineero (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never had a chance to talk in person to an old school logger that spent their time dropping the big boys, but I'd like to think that more than a few look back with some lament that a couple thousand years of history was clearcut for not much more than railroad ties. You can talk all you like about replanting and all that, but I can't imagine that even in 500 years those sites will be what they were. 

It's ironic how we look at the mass devastation happening in places like russia and the PNG, clear cutting of old growth and point out the more sustainable logging methods available now. People in those countries point out perhaps rightfully how Europe and later the US clearcut their own forests to lay the foundation for their own industrial revolution that slighshot their countries to the forefront of the economic world. Kind of a tough call on whether it was worth it or not... it was hard honest work knocking those trees over, but look where its brought us. 

Shaun


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2012)

Sure enough, a few rail ties were made from our Old Growth, however cities were also built. San Francisco was rebuilt a few times with Redwood and Fir. 
I'll admit that early practices were wasteful and destructive, things did improve somewhat with mechanized processes. The period of 25 years between 1950 and 1975, saw more timber hauled to the mills, than the previous 100. If you want a glimpse of modern logging at it's worst, research Redwood Creek. In the days before the National Park boundaries were set and paid for, unrestricted, hell for leather logging occurred. Simply appalling.


----------



## carym2a (Jun 28, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I've never had a chance to talk in person to an old school logger that spent their time dropping the big boys, but I'd like to think that more than a few look back with some lament that a couple thousand years of history was clearcut for not much more than railroad ties. You can talk all you like about replanting and all that, but I can't imagine that even in 500 years those sites will be what they were.
> 
> It's ironic how we look at the mass devastation happening in places like russia and the PNG, clear cutting of old growth and point out the more sustainable logging methods available now. People in those countries point out perhaps rightfully how Europe and later the US clearcut their own forests to lay the foundation for their own industrial revolution that slighshot their countries to the forefront of the economic world. Kind of a tough call on whether it was worth it or not... it was hard honest work knocking those trees over, but look where its brought us.
> 
> Shaun



Let the loggers that cut in Gods own work tell their story,and it wasnt for railroad ties, most came out of the east hardwoods, the Rewoods went in to homes and building these United States, there are still huge plots of land never touched and set aside, so evil man wont cut it all down.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2012)

He created the Earth, then He created Us to use what He left to Us.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 28, 2012)

I won't argue with you there Randy, if anyone knows their stuff it's you. I just read back over that post of mine and the last sentence was a bit ambiguous. What I should have said was 'Kind of a tough call on whether it was worth it or not... it was hard honest work knocking those trees over, but it's all lead to naught'. 

I'd just as rather wind the clock back 100 years and carry on as we were. Almost enough to turn a guy Amish. But then, I hear they only have wine... no beer.

Shaun


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd go 300 years back and beer came before whine.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 28, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> .....
> Part of the fence



Was curious about what method was used to set all those fence posts.



...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I've never had a chance to talk in person to an old school logger that spent their time dropping the big boys, but I'd like to think that more than a few look back with some lament that a couple thousand years of history was clearcut for not much more than railroad ties. You can talk all you like about replanting and all that, but I can't imagine that even in 500 years those sites will be what they were.
> 
> It's ironic how we look at the mass devastation happening in places like russia and the PNG, clear cutting of old growth and point out the more sustainable logging methods available now. People in those countries point out perhaps rightfully how Europe and later the US clearcut their own forests to lay the foundation for their own industrial revolution that slighshot their countries to the forefront of the economic world. Kind of a tough call on whether it was worth it or not... it was hard honest work knocking those trees over, but look where its brought us.
> 
> Shaun




There aren't many guys left who made their living falling old growth Redwood. I know a few, though, who are still around and have the experience to back up their opinions. Without exception they have no bad feelings about what they did. They shouldn't have them, either. It was a job and in those days it was an honorable profession.

Those big fine trees were put here for a purpose and the lumber they produced help build the West.

The government has made parks and sanctuaries for what remains of the old growth. There's still quite a bit of it left. There's more than enough old growth for people to stand next to and appreciate their size and majesty. I don't want to see all those fine old trees cut, either, but when I look at them I'm planning gunning cuts, lay, and lead.

For my part, I don't regret a single old growth Redwood I put on the ground. If I had the chance I'd do it again.


----------



## 2yb3 (Jun 29, 2012)

by redwoods are you referring to cedar and big douglas fir i take it, besides the actual giant redwood species


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 29, 2012)

The term Redwood, for the most part refers to the Sequoia Sempervirens when it comes to lumber. The other Redwoods, Sequoiadendron Giganteum and that Asian shrub are not considered timber trees.

Unlike Gologit, there is one OG Redwood that I felled, that still makes me grit my teeth. It was one of my "beginner" trees and I scattered that son of a ##### all over the hillside. I was told it was going to explode on contact before I set steel to it. Most of it was just shoved off to the side. Funny part of it was, the Boss told me it was a "good job". It was a highly technical cut, I had to pull it 40 degrees to the right, roll the butt off a stump 20 feet in front of it and jump it off a bank, it worked perfectly. I still have a clear memory of that tree turning into a cloud of splinters and chunks. Diameter at the stump was just over 8 feet.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 29, 2012)

2yb3 said:


> by redwoods are you referring to cedar and big douglas fir i take it, besides the actual giant redwood species



No. Note that Redwood is capitalized...like RandyMac said it's a species of it's own.


----------



## carym2a (Jun 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> No. Note that Redwood is capitalized...like RandyMac said it's a species of it's own.



Yup! a Redwood Is a Redwood.


----------



## Wisctimber (Jun 29, 2012)

The Mrs and I saw the Redwoods of Northern CA/Oregon last week. We drove through the National Park and the Avenue of the Giants. Impressive doesn't do justice to what its like to stand next to those behemoths. Simply impressive, massive, and very beautiful trees. The pics we took are hilarious because we look sooo small and dwarfed next to those big boys. It was also one of the quietest forests Ive ever visited. Ill also say this too.. during our trip we saw some incredible forests along the way. Oregon has so much timber, and NW Montana, Lolo forest is very lush and large.


----------



## CM76 (Jun 29, 2012)

I too, had the recent honour of being able to see the giant Redwood trees of the PNW and also the mighty Sequioa of the Sierra Nevada. The damage to the Sequoia groves in the Converse Basin is very evident through the thousands of old growth stumps still standing firm, and the large amounts of broken giants lying on the forest floor. It is a magnificent feeling to walk amongst these big trees, and I for one am extremely grateful that there are still some of them to see today. The timber industry has its place, and so does conservation.

Chris.


----------



## carym2a (Jun 29, 2012)

When we were kids the old timers called them Redweeds, they can grow to a very large size in short time , I'v seen it at my place in thirty years 2 1/2-3 foot at the base and 50feet tall , got four and two young ones 3feet tall cool to watch them grow and know they might be here a 1000 years from now


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 15, 2012)

Geeze, got behind on this thread i di. Ditching at work last week, good thing I always bring my camera. Nice couple trees, westside rd, healdsburg CA. Right at the entrance to the Mac murray ranch.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 15, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Geeze, got behind on this thread i di. Ditching at work last week, good thing I always bring my camera. Nice couple trees, westside rd, healdsburg CA. Right at the entrance to the Mac murray ranch.



Those are some nice trees, Norm. I really like seeing them whenever I drive the country out that way.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 15, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I won't argue with you there Randy, if anyone knows their stuff it's you. I just read back over that post of mine and the last sentence was a bit ambiguous. What I should have said was 'Kind of a tough call on whether it was worth it or not... it was hard honest work knocking those trees over, but it's all lead to naught'.
> 
> I'd just as rather wind the clock back 100 years and carry on as we were. Almost enough to turn a guy Amish. But then, I hear they only have wine... no beer.
> 
> Shaun


 I hear your side, and others of no regret, and regret. And before Randy M, and Gologit's time I know some of the practice may have been poor, and many not realizing some damage of clear cut's or greed. And even those times I am sure many appreciated those trees, and did not want to cut them all. In a way I would have loved to cut a giant, but then again I have asked myself if I would have the heart. At least we did save many like said, for that I am very thankfull, because I grew up with them, and could never imagine life without giant trees. Randy the thread, well story you wrote, old growth spiders in your head was a beautiful story, and Can relate with it. I just found out recently that Parmeter's dad had a change of heart and some regret. He was asked to clear a few some years back, just for a friend near there shop. He said no in a nice way, but told them you just would not understand I killed `to many already. I respect that, and also Gologit's view=Bob right hope I got your name right, A lot of guy's were making a tough living, and yes highly respected proffesion, highly skilled. When I worked for the mill I learned a lot about sustained yield, which is what our crew practiced, and select harvest. There were groves that trees were dorment basically, becuase they were in need of thinning, I had seen trees in selective cuts go from 10- inches or so, and withing fifteen years or less some were 24, 36in ches. I am no expert on the forset, but sure we made mistakes, and still do. But for the most part now, glad we have the ones we do, and guys who have a concience, which most of us do, and did I like to think. Jerry thanks I love them trees too, every chance I get love to find and look at new ones. P.S one story is relevant I feel. Parmeter and I had a balls to the walls day, 4 years ago maybe more. We put more trees on the ground that day, big trees, pull trees. And all day falling side by side, going for it. Kind of made us sad, we tried to save a few but the lady wanted them down. Fall them to oblivian, would have used some wood but they were all launched, and or pulled down hill away from an easement road, with power, and fencing. With sue happy people, she was an old lady, nice lady but scared of her neighboors and liability, if the trees came across the road. Trees were black oaks, live oaks. Some valley too. Some big ones, as much as we love falling it was hard to waste them.


----------



## BrocLuno (Jul 15, 2012)

Grew up in the Santa Cruz mtns and went into Dept of Forestry in the mid-1960's. Worked that gig, on and off, for 7 years. Fires in summer and other projects in winter. Did some timber management and harvest permit work above Aldercroft Heights, and such. 

Small time operations pulling some big trees up out of steep canyons where they had been passed by back in the day. Got to see some big ones come down. But it put a sad note in my heart knowing that it would take centuries to get regrowth back to that size. 

The harvest cycle is so long for slow growth Redwoods that it may never be sustainable? Give them enough light and water and you can get faster growth, but not the quality.

What I'd like to propose is that private wood lot owners with acreage in the 100's to 1,000's range hook up with the Off Highway Motor Vehicle Division of Calif State Parks to set up some recreation leases. Controlled access and restricted roads with speed limits, maybe only special event access (?), or organized jeep club outings where they can patrol themselves. No yahoo drivers. But, enough income to help pay the taxes and maintain the primary routes until the next harvest cycle.

It could be done. And having a secondary use (and income) would make a more sustainable model for both the forest/logging and the recreation side.

Anyway, I think we need to save select groups of trees to set the model on what OG should be like and to act as forest monitors so we can see how our impacts are affecting OG. We need to know what their tolerance levels are as we monkey around in their neighborhood.


----------



## Alex D (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't you have tree farms for redwood?? As I recall reading in Beranek's book that there are some stands of second growth redwood that is 120 or so years old and already 6 foot at the base and 200 feet tall. Thats a good tree by anyone's standards I would think and plus many mills nowadays dont even take logs over a certain diameter. Take even half that in 50-60 or so years a redwood should hypothetically be 100 foot tall and 3 foot or so at the base. 

As I know they have farms for white pine and other species here in Ontario they plant them in rows tend to them thinning, pruning etc... to get them to grow ideally for lumber and then they harvest every 3 or so decades some maybe given more time. Sure it may not match the quality of old growth but it still serves almost all lumber needs- it will build houses, infrastructure etc... and it will produce quantity. But it will not meet the demands of people with money who want high end big dollar old growth. 

On a more positive note sure a lot of old growth has been cut but lots of it still remains and what remains will contine to do so seeing as the era of large scale old growth logging is over at least in North America.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 16, 2012)

BrocLuno said:


> Anyway, I think we need to save select groups of trees to set the model on what OG should be like and to act as forest monitors so we can see how our impacts are affecting OG. We need to know what their tolerance levels are as we monkey around in their neighborhood.




Hogwash.

There are plenty of Redwoods "set aside" now. Plenty. The state and federal park systems have enough old growth Redwoods set side to monitor and study from now until the end of time. 

If for some reason they're unable to make accurate studies from the literally thousands of acres of old growth Redwood that are locked away and will never be harvested I would suspect that it's better technology they need and not more timber. Bad science doesn't get better by repeating the same mistakes over and over.

Leave the private landowners alone to be the stewards of their own resources. They need _less_ interference from well meaning but basically clueless citizens, not _more_.


----------



## BrocLuno (Jul 16, 2012)

Ouch. I take it you did not really read my post very carefully? I'm not in favor of more public lands. Actually, I prefer selling off a bunch to help with the deficit and to reduce the maintenance burden where we have duplication. 

I am in favor of using recreation dollars to help private land owners get from one harvest cycle to another (sustainable yield). The trees I was talking about setting aside are small key groves in an active logging area to look at stresses from ongoing sustainable yield forest practices and recreation impacts (assuming the land owners cotton to that idea).

I DID NOT mention locking away trees on mis-used, mis-guided public lands. Studying those trees does us no good (or little good) as they will live and die without any harvest stresses or even modern access. Makes me sad that they don't allow selective harvest on those lands, but that fight was waged and lost for the foreseeable future 

In case you'all are not aware, the Water Boards will be coming after private land owners with primitive road systems to reduce sediment burden and shut down additional acreage for headwaters use. By buffering the land owners with a multi-use strategy that includes modernizing the road BMPs and supplying $$ to keep the owner in place until the next harvest cycle, we can MAYBE support a dwindling industry and recreation resource. It's just an idea, but to dismiss it out of hand shows lack of thought about where we go from here ...


----------



## Gologit (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm thinking that, for the majority of timberland owners, and that includes myself and my family, we _already_ have _enough_ people telling us what we should do with our land.

I'm well aware of the stream siltation issues. It's something that we've been dealing with for quite some time. So far we're dealing with it successfully.

The idea of opening up our land to recreation is not appealing. We've had people approach us about hunting leases and we've had 4 wheel drive clubs interested in access. We've studied the offers and we can't see any advantage to it. The liability concerns alone are truly formidable.

It's our land, period. We are the stewards of it, we bought it, we paid for it, we make the decisions on how it should be used, and we bear the responsibility for mistakes that we make. 

The general public has no stake in what we do. They see our ground and our timber as a playground...something to be used when it's convenient for them. They have a visceral reaction when we harvest timber that has nothing whatsoever to do with what is actually happening. Quite frankly, we don't need, and will not put up with, the aggravation involved in having the general public having any input whatsoever with what we do.

Every year we use foresters to advise us on timber harvest. From time to time university students conduct wildlife and flora surveys on our ground in order for us to improve cattle grazing and reforestation. There's a mutual benefit there. We're not a huge conglomerate but the land has fed us and we've been on sustainable yield for three generations.

But recreational use? Not going to happen. Ever.


----------



## BrocLuno (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, fair enough. But I see by your handle that you are in Grass Valley - why are you concerned about Redwood lands - unless you own coastal land too?

You have looked into various scenarios by folks who have approached you, but you have not looked into the one I proposed. If you had, you'd see that an OHV Recreation Lease would come with them assuming any liability for recreation related incidents. It's not only a source of income, but a liability shift.

I get your position and I am not against your stand. It is your land. I have no interest in pushing a rock up hill. But, some others might see this as a workable situation? Not all will share your exact same viewpoint. Or, if they do, we will know that by what happens down the road ...

And, if some of these multi-use scenarios had been in place when Headwaters came up, the public pressure to close or buy-out, would have been diminished as there would have been allies against the movement to "protect". Having to buy-out more than one interest makes the purchase more problematic and expensive as their are more market values at stake than just the land and timber. Seems to me, that in the modern world, landowners need all the capital and friends they can get to help defend their position as a private party owner/operator. I'm not sure a stand-it-alone position will be viable in the foreseeable future? Maybe, and let's hope so, but ...


----------



## slowp (Jul 17, 2012)

There are already vast swaths of land that are designated for "study". On the Six Rivers and Klamath NFs you will find maps designating parcels for research. Every National Forest affected by the Northwest Forest Plan has some. What is studied? Well, if I could pull it off Google Earth, we have the Mickey Mouse stand or Dice Stand, which are some round clearcuts made in the 1990s that show up as described.

We had a ranger on the Klamath wanting to do a lot of "research". He didn't seem to realize that the studies--whether thinning increased growth or not, had been done years ago. So much research has already been done. He made unit layout less efficient which cost more $$.

What we are seeing in the drier forests is unofficial research--that NOT managing forests in that climate will result in Mother Nature doing the thinning and clearcutting, and she doesn't always get the optimal basal area per acre or care about the visual quality.

If I owned a large amount of forest, I would not be letting it be used for recreation. What happens is that folks go hiking in the pretty woods, start thinking that it is their pretty forest, and when you apply for a harvest permit, they will do their damndest to stop your harvest because "it won't be pretty" or "I don't want to see it" or "it will wreck my view." If that doesn't work, they may organize and put out a plea for money and actually buy the land, but then it is no longer available--unless they see the light, for timber harvest.

I have pointed out that I would like to see the Puget Sound "restored" to a healthy forest so I wouldn't have to see a city if I kayaked there, but that just gets blank stares from the residents of that area.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 17, 2012)

BrocLuno said:


> OK, fair enough. But I see by your handle that you are in Grass Valley - why are you concerned about Redwood lands - unless you own coastal land too?
> 
> You have looked into various scenarios by folks who have approached you, but you have not looked into the one I proposed. If you had, you'd see that an OHV Recreation Lease would come with them assuming any liability for recreation related incidents. It's not only a source of income, but a liability shift.
> 
> ...



You make some good points and in a perfect world maybe some of your ideas might possibly work. I wish I had time to wait for that perfect world to appear. Those of us who work in the woods and don't just use them to play in usually have a pretty full plate.

You can talk about a "liability shift" all you want but the truth is something different...and a lot less pleasant. Every recreational group, hunters, 4 wheelers, woodcutters, or whatever has been more than willing to sign waivers or hold-harmless agreements or anything else we asked them to sign to gain access to our ground. Our lawyer laughs when he reads them. He calls them well intended but worthless in a court of law...especially in front of a jury. Regardless of what they sign there will still be lawsuits when someone is hurt or killed on our property. If nothing else, their insurance company will sue us. We've been through this before and we're not going to go through it again. The last time we dealt with a lawsuit it cost a chunk of money to defend ourselves even though the suit was frivolous and the person suing us was trespassing.


Our insurance company gets very nervous when we bring up the idea of alternate uses for our ground. What little money we'd derive from leases would barely offset the increase in premiums.

All that being said, the main reason we don't open up our land is a very simple one. We don't want to be bothered. We have neither the time nor the resources to keep track of every city person with a Jeremiah Johnson complex, or all the four wheelers who wouldn't really care if they rutted our ground and negated our efforts at erosion control, or the legions of firewood cutters who are well meaning but frightening in their lack of knowledge and technique.

I don't know what you do for a living but, whatever it is, I doubt if I know very much about it and certainly wouldn't be able to perform the job functions at the same level you do. With that thought in mind I probably wouldn't run my mouth and tell you how to run your job. That would be a little foolish.

And you're right about my home being in Grass Valley. We have a little ground in that area. We have more on the coast, though. :msp_wink:

Edit to add...I'm writing this in Tucumcari, New Mexico. We don't have any ground here. Thank goodness.


----------



## Alex D (Jul 17, 2012)

Dealing or working with people is one of if not the most difficult things to do. People can be pigs although to say that is an insult to the animal to be quite frank. Just think about all the litter you would have to deal with when you let campers, ATVers, hunters or whoever else onto your land. And all the conflict situations eg camper A crying about how camper B took his spot or who knows what other kind of BS especially worsened if either or both is drunk. The increased risk of forest fires either they dont put the campfire out properly, they throw glass bottles away, break them which acts as a magnifying glass of sorts etc... And the fact that you are most liable or will be held to the highest standard of liable if someone gets injured on your property while they paid you to be there. Absolute headache.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 18, 2012)

Where the hell did that come from? Nobody here in this discussion has advocated a "let's cut all the redwoods down" stance....


----------



## Gologit (Jul 18, 2012)

TraditionalTool said:


> Yeah, your right...let's just cut all the redwoods down so that all the filthy rich people in Portola Valley can have their redwood decking.
> 
> Yeah, that makes more sense...:bang:



Nobody is advocating cutting down all the Redwoods. Broc Luno and I don't agree on a lot of things but neither one of us want to see all the old growth gone. 

Broc Luno has the experience to present a logical argument from his point of view. So do I.



He and I are having a civil discussion and airing different points of view. You need to take a deep breath, go back and read both of our posts, and if you can't add anything useful you need to rethink your facts and S T F U.


----------



## carym2a (Jul 18, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 18, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You make some good points and in a perfect world maybe some of your ideas might possibly work. I wish I had time to wait for that perfect world to appear. Those of us who work in the woods and don't just use them to play in usually have a pretty full plate.
> 
> You can talk about a "liability shift" all you want but the truth is something different...and a lot less pleasant. Every recreational group, hunters, 4 wheelers, woodcutters, or whatever has been more than willing to sign waivers or hold-harmless agreements or anything else we asked them to sign to gain access to our ground. Our lawyer laughs when he reads them. He calls them well intended but worthless in a court of law...especially in front of a jury. Regardless of what they sign there will still be lawsuits when someone is hurt or killed on our property. If nothing else, their insurance company will sue us. We've been through this before and we're not going to go through it again. The last time we dealt with a lawsuit it cost a chunk of money to defend ourselves even though the suit was frivolous and the person suing us was trespassing.
> 
> ...





Gologit said:


> Nobody is advocating cutting down all the Redwoods. Broc Luno and I don't agree on a lot of things but neither one of us want to see all the old growth gone.
> 
> Broc Luno has the experience to present a logical argument from his point of view. So do I.
> 
> ...



Subscribed to the "Gologit is my Hero" fanclub.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 18, 2012)

*My .$.02*



Jon1212 said:


> Subscribed to the "Gologit is my Hero" fanclub.



I've been a member of that club for years Jonathan. Bruce (BrocLuno) brings some good insight too. Bruce can correct me if I'm wrong here (as this is my interpretation of his posts and I'm NOT speaking for him)...................but it looks to me like Bob and Bruce are having 'parallel arguements' in this discussion. From what I read from Bruce's posts, he's talking more about changing the management of existing 'protected' forest lands..........and possibly involving private lands owned by those that'd like to participate in the recreation uses. I don't believe Bruce is talking about forcing folks (like Bob) who own private lands to participate in the management strategy that he's proposing. I'd certainly like to see some existing public lands managed in this fashion. The wilderness/roadless thing has gone WAY out of hand. Seen that in several areas of Ca already.

I believe Bob (again, this is how I'm reading his posts............I'm NOT speaking for him) is speaking from the perspective of property owner's rights, and the view that property owners ARE managing their lands responsibly and effectively.......and more than likely MORE effectively than what could/would be done by the public sector (because of the red tape, and the influence that an ignorant/emotional public has on the decissions of the public sector). I agree with Bob. Only those landowners that are agreeable to participate in something like what Bruce is proposing (and Bob's obviously NOT in this group) should do so.

I respect both of these men and their opinions/wisdom. I do NOT respect the knee-jerk emotional/irrational crap that gets injected into an intelligent, civilized adult discussion such as this. These discussions are RARE, and should not be poisoned by the 'left field' crapola......:bang:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 18, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> I've been a member of that club for years Jonathan. Bruce (BrocLuno) brings some good insight too. Bruce can correct me if I'm wrong here (as this is my interpretation of his posts and I'm NOT speaking for him)...................but it looks to me like Bob and Bruce are having 'parallel arguements' in this discussion. From what I read from Bruce's posts, he's talking more about changing the management of existing 'protected' forest lands..........and possibly involving private lands owned by those that'd like to participate in the recreation uses. I don't believe Bruce is talking about forcing folks (like Bob) who own private lands to participate in the management strategy that he's proposing. I'd certainly like to see some existing public lands managed in this fashion. The wilderness/roadless thing has gone WAY out of hand. Seen that in several areas of Ca already.
> 
> I believe Bob (again, this is how I'm reading his posts............I'm NOT speaking for him) is speaking from the perspective of property owner's rights, and the view that property owners ARE managing their lands responsibly and effectively.......and more than likely MORE effectively than what could/would be done by the public sector (because of the red tape, and the influence that an ignorant/emotional public has on the decissions of the public sector). I agree with Bob. Only those landowners that are agreeable to participate in something like what Bruce is proposing (and Bob's obviously NOT in this group) should do so.
> 
> I respect both of these men and their opinions/wisdom. I do NOT respect the knee-jerk emotional/irrational crap that gets injected into an intelligent, civilized adult discussion such as this. These discussions are RARE, and should not be poisoned by the 'left field' crapola......:bang:



Aaron,
Yep. Bruce, and Bob sure are level headed when it comes to social discourse. I suppose it only fair that I admit my membership in the BrocLuno fanclub as well.
Now on the topic of contrarians for the sake of controversy I most sincerely suggest TraditionalTool add the word "Bag" at the end of his username, all in favor say "Aye".


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 18, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Aaron,
> Yep. Bruce, and Bob sure are level headed when it comes to social discourse. I suppose it only fair that I admit my membership in the BrocLuno fanclub as well.
> Now on the topic of contrarians for the sake of controversy I most sincerely suggest TraditionalTool add the word "Bag" at the end of his username, all in favor say "Aye".



You know my answer Jonathan..........but I refrain from publicly voting in order to try to preserve Norm's Redwoods thread and the civil discussions within....


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 18, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> You know my answer Jonathan..........but I refrain from publicly voting in order to try to preserve Norm's Redwoods thread and the civil discussions within....



Fair enough my friend.

Speaking of Redwood's, driving up 101 for vacation, or taking a kid to Eureka for a Rugby match I always slow down, and take my time driving through all of those beautiful creations growing along the roadside.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 18, 2012)

Yup...time for this thread to get back to the Love the Redwoods theme that Norm intended. That's the way it should be.

There are things that Broc Luno and I will never agree on and I think we've established that.  But...he argues his case like a gentleman and he gets props for that.

And Jon, you're right...the Redwoods are worth slowing down for. I always do. Bull Creek is my cathedral.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hell, it's all good feller's! I am proud of ya, in here we agree to disagree, and it did not turn inot a blowout, nothing wrong with that, and I respect you all, and all the opinions. Guess I am growing up finally at 38:msp_tongue:Yep I stop every time I see a good tree, especially a Redwood, can't help myself. I carry my camera even at work, and been known to turn my ten wheeler around, with a trailer, and backhoe on the back, jut to get a shot of a good tree. Funny thing got my friends and crew at work, on my team they get into the hunt just as much as mee now:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 19, 2012)

They do have most of what is left locked up in parks, a fair amount of that is representative of what Redwoods are. One thing about the parks, they actively discourage exploration, only about 20-25% of all parklands are accessible. Sure you can go off on foot and see some great stuff, but for the most part they want you on the established trails. Some of what they don't want you to know, is that vast areas of State or Federal held land, has been logged. Research Redwood Creek aka the "worm" near Orick.
As far as regret, well not isn't exactly how I felt. That one tree was wasted, not much to celebrate there. It probably would have been left, but it was in the way of the road. Yeah it was good sized, but a rotten, multiple topped half snag and still a shame to have spread it all over. It did make a gloriously loud mess.
One of my favorite groves is at High Rock on the Eel, another good spot is about halfway through Bull Creek Flat, across the creek, there is a "leftover" from ages ago, it's broke off top is nearly as tall as the the younger Old Growth. Yes I have scoped out the lay of it.


----------



## BrocLuno (Jul 19, 2012)

To answer a question or two: I currently work in storm water engineering for CA State Parks (mostly) and manage hazard timber some of the time. I've seen the good and bad of both hikers and 4 wheelers. I know a fair number of them - some are good and some are bad.

The ones that make me feel bad are the Title 24 kids (handicapped) that need help to get out of their rooms and into the "world". Some jeep clubs will make a special outing to help transport these less fortunate kids, but they have less ground they are allowed on all the time.

Just to clarify, if there were a "recreation lease" - the lessee would assume the liability and their insurance would cover incidents involving the recreation types specified in the lease. That's not all liability, but most. And I really do want to find a way to help timber owners make it between harvest cycles. This way, or some other ...

These trees are magnificent and I'm just trying to find ways to get folks into them. Yes I'm concerned about yahoo's and stupid ... But, I know there are benefits to getting out into the big trees. Just looking for a way to do it that does not involve the greenies/lefties calling the shots. Parks and the Fed lands are riddled with greenie folks 

OBTW - if anyone wants to know why the State is broke, it's because the Feds own 53% of Calif and don't pay property tax. Since we auto-vote left, they don't have to kick back to buy votes so they take from us and do not give back a fair share. Calif is both massively owned by the Feds, but we are also a net tax revenue exporter to Washington DC. That's Loose/Loose 

But, at least they can't take the trees


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2012)

Okay Broc, time for a lesson.

Back in da old days, it was realized that property taxes were not to be had from federal lands. So, it was put into law that 25% of the timber sale revenue off the federal lands with forests would go to the counties to kind of make up for that. 

Enter the almost cessation of timber sales on federal lands. Timbered counties lost a lot of revenue. 

Congress has since passed budgets making payments to counties to make up for that loss, but it looks as if it will stop. 

I actually wish it would. Maybe some folks might change their minds and start hollering to start putting up more timber for sale. We have the trees and the ground. Our forest used to harvest just under a half BILLION board feet per year. It now struggles to get out 30 million. Not because it isn't there, but because of the appeals and lawsuits. 

The half billion was not sustainable, but the 30 million is laughable. We grow trees here. Not redwoods, but Doug-fir and hemlock. We grow them well, and we have the size and quality that buyers want. 





View attachment 245613


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 20, 2012)

Your heart is definately in the right place Broc that is way cool. And I agree CA turned far to left. Hope we straighten that out. Seeing more trees would be awesome some day.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice pic Slow p, and I enjoyed my lesson LOL! Always loved history. :cool2: Good info.


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2012)

An example.

Timber payments to counties extended for one year - The News Guard: Regional News


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good deal Slow P anything that can be gained back from the fed's is good!


----------



## BrocLuno (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't disagree with what you said, and I mis-stated the situation - 53% of Calif is in public sector hands (that includes local, federal, state and special districts, all not paying property taxes). The biggest percentage is federal hands. The timber counties can lobby for payments, but they don't come easily, or regularly. What about the non-timber counties that have military bases and shipyards (shut down), or BLM in the desert, etc.

I want the public that can't get out much or does not have the means or wherewithal to get equipped for primitive land travel to be able to see and experience these magnificent trees. And I want Gov't to partner with private industry, not control it through regulation, condemnation and take-aways. How do we get there (?), assuming anyone see's merit in what I'm writing about...

In some ways this latest budget crisis in Sacto was good as a few of the Parks got partnerships and are trying alternative business plans. But Lordy, we have a long way to go  

I'd like about half of the public lands to be sold, or at least to have a managing interest sold, so they could become productive again. I think we are out of balance and society is suffering. I know some of the trees are. 

As public funds have become scarcer, forest practices and good maintenance have gone by the way-side on public lands. Bottom line is that redwoods in the Park where my office is are suffering, some are dying and a few have fallen. They are not OG, but they are still gettin big and they are majestic as they grow (if they grow). 

Now, how to keep this forest and others in good shape? I suspect that private/public partnerships may be one way to get to the desired goals. But how to get there? That seems almost as tough a journey and putting the Title 24 Kids in a Jeep and going to the trees ...

The situation needs intervention. Good, or man, needs to step in and fix some of wrongs done to the forest. The people needs to have an interest in their forest. Not have it locked away by a minority manipulating the politics. If more folks could get out and enjoy the woods, maybe they would look at it differently?

Those of us who live and work around forest have good sense of what a balanced approach could be. How to convey that to those who work in a cubicle and live in tract house or apartment? They get bombarded by anti-commercialization rhetoric so they vote in favor of closure and confiscation - loss of productivity and access. How to reverse that so more folks can experience the reason this thread got started?


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2012)

Aren't there handicapped accessible trails?


----------



## paccity (Jul 20, 2012)

plenty of sustainable timber here. but yet this is the reality of our little county.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello gang, drinking black velvetand coke, and things are a little fuzzy LOL! I need to get to the redwoods and put me mind at ease.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty picture Randy M, my friend yep lite at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Had 3 pics sent to me some weeks back, i keep looking at the detail and marvel in the work involved in bringing down one of these giant redwoods. Those men are something else. The tools and boards, chains, snapdowns ect, ect all draged to the top, unbeleivable. I'm sure you men have seen these many times but out here its not and brings a whole new meaning to big wood.


----------



## CM76 (Jul 21, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Had 3 pics sent to me some weeks back, i keep looking at the detail and marvel in the work involved in bringing down one of these giant redwoods. Those men are something else. The tools and boards, chains, snapdowns ect, ect all draged to the top, unbeleivable. I'm sure you men have seen these many times but out here its not and brings a whole new meaning to big wood.
> 
> View attachment 245758
> 
> ...



They are Jerry Beranek's photo's - Rockport Ca. - Feb 1985.

Great photo's for sure. You will have to travel over to the USA to see the Redwood trees Neil -as the photo's don't do justice to their true size and beauty.

Chris.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 21, 2012)

Some of them were real work Neil. Above and beyond the technical skills, the amount of sawing involved could be immense. It was not unusual to spend half a day falling and bucking one tree. The level of precision is very high, the weight, height and brittle nature of the wood required control of the trunk, all the way to the ground, you didn't just tip them over. Then there is bucking.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 21, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> Had 3 pics sent to me some weeks back, i keep looking at the detail and marvel in the work involved in bringing down one of these giant redwoods. Those men are something else. The tools and boards, chains, snapdowns ect, ect all draged to the top, unbeleivable. I'm sure you men have seen these many times but out here its not and brings a whole new meaning to big wood.
> 
> View attachment 245758
> 
> ...


 That dude is a legend and hero of mine. Ahh the rockport tree. Would have loved to watch that one. I read that book like the bible. Randy I would have loved a glimpse of some things you have seen in the woods. Imagine before power saws, when some trees like mentioned would take a day, took a week by hand. Man what a tough living. Same went with the mills, immense amount of cutting. I remember switching from Doug fir on the green chain to redwood. Oh baby you get a workout.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 22, 2012)

the next question is,,, how did they snig them out without cutting them up into shorts and of coarse to the mills.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 22, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



ok, thanks, i guessing that a D8 or D9.
they would be snipeing the head also before snigging also, am i right.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 22, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> ok, thanks, i guessing that a D8 or D9.
> they would be snipeing the head also before snigging also, am i right.



D8K Neil, we didn't snip 'em, just drug them out. Yarders were used as well, true monsters.


Here is a rather large Redwood.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 22, 2012)

i thought it was cat 8k but wasn't game to say that in case it was a big TD inter.
The cat 8's were popular out here in old growth, mostly D8H's but i knew 1 D8k working.
D7E's were also widely used then the G's replace them, now days high track cats are widely used and skidders to run them down to the dump. Nearly all of our old growth bush is locked up. (wisdom of our government)

edit,,,,
tried to rep you on the last pic, but you know what was said.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2012)

Tried to Rep both your As##s But only got you Neil. Good tree Randy, and N:msp_thumbup:eil I agree on the marvel side, and technique. Amazing.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 22, 2012)

*Here's some big International TD's for you Neil.*



ausneil 1 said:


> i thought it was cat 8k but wasn't game to say that in case it was a big TD inter.
> The cat 8's were popular out here in old growth, mostly D8H's but i knew 1 D8k working.
> D7E's were also widely used then the G's replace them, now days high track cats are widely used and skidders to run them down to the dump. Nearly all of our old growth bush is locked up. (wisdom of our government)
> 
> ...
















Not a Redwood, but a big damn tree nonetheless. These pictures pulled from Paccity's Centenial Tree thread in the F&L forum.

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/177095.htm


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Not a Redwood, but a big damn tree nonetheless. These pictures pulled from Paccity's Centenial Tree thread in the F&L forum.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/177095.htm



Awsome,,,,, rep sent.

those inters have a different shape canopy to what i have seen, a little like a cat 17A whistler


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, Aaron and Slow p. Great pics, and hell of a tree. Fir eh? Hope that guy did not have to many hills ahead of him.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 22, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Not a Redwood, but a big damn tree nonetheless. These pictures pulled from Paccity's Centenial Tree thread in the F&L forum.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/177095.htm



Probably a huge Douglas fir?

Bark looks similar to one.

:msp_smile:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a couple of critter pics from this last week, at the edge of Redwood National Park.






and ...


----------



## BrocLuno (Jul 22, 2012)

slowp said:


> Aren't there handicapped accessible trails?



Sort of, but you need to be in good shape to get there in a "sport chair". 

Usually no motors allowed including electric wheel chairs. And most commercial electric chairs will pack it in on a dirt trail. I'm all for building a chair with a SBC and balloon tires and challenging that "rule". 

Most of these kids don't have the stamina to do a mile on pavement, let alone dirt. But, once you get them interested in something, they often pursue it with real vigor. Since most have never been outdoors much, it'd be an eye opener 

Can you imagine the smile from a Elk encounter


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 22, 2012)

Mario, a good place to see Bulls is the south bound on-ramp for 101. On the right, just down the bank maybe 40 feet, they hang out there in the morning. I'm sure you have been to the Gold Bluffs and Fern Canyon, plenty of Elk there.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 22, 2012)

When we were in prairie creek and almost all the way back into orick I bet we seen 200 or more elk. Some real big ones and lots of little ones. There was a herd on the left of 101 at a campground and little store that set back off the road a little bit.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a couple of the elk and one twisted bark tree.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 22, 2012)

The old little red schoolhouse, it used to be in Orick being used as a hay barn. Poor Orick, they need to bulldoze 75% into a pile and haul it away. It is in a very nice spot, it could be more than it is. Rio Dell could stand the same treatment.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mario, and Mike great pics! I am loving that bar Mike thank you:msp_thumbsup:Broc that would be cool to build a cart for the handicapped like you say. Saw a Ted nugent show for a girl I think with cerebral palsy. They donated a awesome all terrain wheel chair with a gun mount so she could hunt. i shed a tear I will say it was very touching. Randy how far is Orick from fort bragg?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 23, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mario, and Mike great pics! I am loving that bar Mike thank you:msp_thumbsup:Broc that would be cool to build a cart for the handicapped like you say. Saw a Ted nugent show for a girl I think with cerebral palsy. They donated a awesome all terrain wheel chair with a gun mount so she could hunt. i shed a tear I will say it was very touching. Randy how far is Orick from fort bragg?



About a day's drive.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 23, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Probably a huge Douglas fir?
> 
> Bark looks similar to one.
> 
> :msp_smile:



Yep. Click the "Centenial Tree" link in the bottom of my post that you quoted. It'll take you to Fraser's thread. BIG old McCulloch and Homelite did the felling and bucking work on that huge Doug Fir.


----------



## JasperSparthing (Jul 23, 2012)

*Apparently the Western Elite also consider the Redwoods to be sacred ground. That's where the Bohemian club meets every year under them big redwoods and have a passion play in front of a 40 ft cement owl*

I'd love to see what plans they have for this upcoming election  

Steve Sillett says the biggest redwoods in Bohemian grove are as tall as 300 - 310 feet and 1,500 yrs old. Fine trees. perfect spot for Druidic ceremonies. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 23, 2012)

JasperSparthing said:


> *Apparently the Western Elite also consider the Redwoods to be sacred ground. That's where the Bohemian club meets every year under them big redwoods and have a passion play in front of a 40 ft cement owl*
> 
> I'd love to see what plans they have for this upcoming election
> 
> Steve Sillett says the biggest redwoods in Bohemian grove are as tall as 300 - 310 feet and 1,500 yrs old. Fine trees. perfect spot for Druidic ceremonies. :hmm3grin2orange:



The 'elite' that go there come from all over the world. Not just a western thing. Been happening every year for decades. The Bohemian Grove is about 30 minutes from here...


----------



## slowp (Jul 23, 2012)

A good elk viewing spot with pavement here is downtown Packwood. The residents who garden have to have seriously high and stout fences. Bow hunting is allowed, if you own the property. A friend got a big bull that way in their front yard.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 23, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> About a day's drive.



In a 6 banger Ranchero.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 23, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> The old little red schoolhouse, it used to be in Orick being used as a hay barn. Poor Orick, they need to bulldoze 75% into a pile and haul it away. It is in a very nice spot, it could be more than it is. Rio Dell could stand the same treatment.



Randy ... I ate a meal at the Elk Meadow Cabins where Redwood Adventures is based north of Orick. They do a BBQ thing each week.

Anyway, one man there, told me they purchased the property at Bald Hills Rd. x Hy. 101, where *the mill *was recently disassembled a few years back. He said they are getting prepared for a permit process, and are planning a very nice *lodge* on that property.

No time-frame provided, but that's the plan.

...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's something a bit different from elk and redwoods. Been hoping to try a bit more of outfits, and, or people with redwood forest stuff as background.






View attachment 245946


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 23, 2012)

On the 3rd, or final day last week of my redwoods visit, I spent several hours at just Stout redwood, practicing shots of people, using my flash. I rarely use flash, but wanted to tinker with a different look.

One of a bunch of folks.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 23, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> In a 6 banger Ranchero.



You can do in three hours, if all goes well and you ignore the scenery, with our roads, plan on four hours.
Heck it takes me nearly two hours to drive the 85 miles to Eureka.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 24, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> You can do in three hours, if all goes well and you ignore the scenery, with our roads, plan on four hours.
> Heck it takes me nearly two hours to drive the 85 miles to Eureka.



I have driven every mile of hwy 1 from SF up to Oregon and back down to LA and every mile of the 101 from Oregon down to LA and back to SF. I never tire of that hwy system. A days drive for me is usually somewhere between 15-17 hrs of actual driving, most days are around 20 hrs from start to completion. A short trip from SF on the hwy1 up to Fort Bragg for lunch and then back to SF for an early evening meal is just an outing. I drove back from Fort Bragg by cutting off the #1 on to the 128 out through Navarro River- Navarro-Philo-Boonville-Yorkville-to just above Cloverdale. There was some real nice big Redwood stumps along that road among the young Redwoods growing there now.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 27, 2012)

Jerry Jeanie and I love that route. We drive out of Cloverdale or Hopland, and hit 128. Take Navaro like you say to mendocino and FT bragg. Never get tired of that drive. Mario that tree with the young man, and women in the pic, is outstanding where was that?


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 28, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have driven every mile of hwy 1 from SF up to Oregon and back down to LA and every mile of the 101 from Oregon down to LA and back to SF. I never tire of that hwy system. A days drive for me is usually somewhere between 15-17 hrs of actual driving, most days are around 20 hrs from start to completion. A short trip from SF on the hwy1 up to Fort Bragg for lunch and then back to SF for an early evening meal is just an outing. I drove back from Fort Bragg by cutting off the #1 on to the 128 out through Navarro River- Navarro-Philo-Boonville-Yorkville-to just above Cloverdale. There was some real nice big Redwood stumps along that road among the young Redwoods growing there now.



You also pass by the Anderson Valley Brewing Company when going through Boonville on 128. Gotta stop at the Tap Room. I haven't been there since they built the current brewhouse. Time to go back....

Age Verification Required

Age Verification Required


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Love it over there Aaron, some Redwood country love that. Never been to the brewery but always thought it was so cool what they produce there. And they are know world wide.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 15, 2012)

Had another chance to meet another tree guy, from South Africa, at the wife. Both he and his wife, before they headed up to Portland for the ITCC, etc..

Also did a little hiking, exploring and photography the days before our redwood tour, too. Looks like the Giant Sequoias are coming in about 10 days. Already have a plane ticket.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I never get sick of seeing those giants, keep them coming.


----------



## benp (Aug 15, 2012)

ausneil 1 said:


> I never get sick of seeing those giants, keep them coming.



I agree. It's mind boggling for me.....


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mystical, and magical I miss them redwoods. How we doing gang, i will stop in more often been to long, sorry i been sidetracked


----------



## carym2a (Sep 4, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mystical, and magical I miss them redwoods. How we doing gang, i will stop in more often been to long, sorry i been sidetracked



I love my back yards , Not to worry Bro, I too have been working and in the off time had lots of home front stuff to take care of.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Went to the Chimney rock ranch yesterday. By myself, to hunt and clear my head. Got sidetracked looking at beautiful trees, admired some redwoods, and firs.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 9, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Went to the Chimney rock ranch yesterday. By myself, to hunt and clear my head. Got sidetracked looking at beautiful trees, admired some redwoods, and firs.



looks like a bloody top place to visit.
I do that sometimes myself, just get away from everyone for a day.

the last pic norm, what species is that tree, a good straight barrel but all those small limbs.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Neil great to see you! It is a redwood, about 4.5 feet or so through. How all down under?


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 10, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Neil great to see you! It is a redwood, about 4.5 feet or so through. How all down under?



good norm, work is hectic but as it should be.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 10, 2012)

I hear thet Neil, good to see ya! It was much needed, my visit to the woods Saturday, iit sure does wonders for the the mind, and spirits. Little piece of heaven.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 20, 2012)

G'day good viewers of this thread, was sent this and thought it should be shown here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing Neil, that is truely awesome, great pictures, wonder where it was?


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well thank goodness that lady was standing next to Randy Mac so he didn't "flip the bird" at the cameraman, again.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is 2 more pics of the same log,viewers can PM your email address and i will email the rest of the pics and short story on each pic. Its a Dougless Furr.








View attachment 253523
View attachment 253524


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 20, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I hear thet Neil, good to see ya! It was much needed, my visit to the woods Saturday, iit sure does wonders for the the mind, and spirits. Little piece of heaven.



I can cetainly 2nd that Norm, I spent 2 days among the Redwoods after I got back to the coast following my stay in the desert. It was the best decompression spot I could think of for me.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jon good to see you! Neil great stuff! I will pm ya, thanks for sharing. Jerry it never gets old does it, I will never get tired of redwood country! Im creating my own in my backyard, got three smpervirens, and three dawn redwoods. The coast ones, came from Oregon seeds, and I guess helicopter nets, they are young but growing and looking good! I look at them, and admire em every day, swear they grow in front of me.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 22, 2012)

It never gets old Norm,..I always feel at home and at ease among the trees of the forest. I was born in it so that is why I feel so good spending all the time I can among the trees. This last trip out I was in a stand of mostly new growh, there were a lot of big old stumps in this grove. I looked each stump over to see which way the tree was felled, why they fell it that direction, how it was recovered, what direction it went out of the forest etc. The spring board notches are still very clear and the heights above the ground reached 8'-12' on some of them. I hiked back in 7 miles up a small creek bed that wound slowly up into some pretty high hills. Never seen or heard another person back there, no sound but the breeze through the trees and a few birds. On my way back out I heard a bird of prey, a Hawk calling from a tree top somewhere above me, I tried to get a visual on it and shifted about under the trees trying to get a peek at it, couldn`t and finally I just stood still and listened. As I was looking up in the general direction of the sounds above a big feather came silently spinning downward and landed at my feet, the quill stuck into the understory nearly between my two feet. I picked it up and observed it to be a flight feather, freshly preened and in perfect shape, a thing of awe and beauty dropped especially for me. It will remain with me for as long as I live.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, Jerry, what a story I felt like I was right next to you under those trees. Each time I hit the woods I live a different time, or see a different tree, or piece of land. Never talked about it much figured nobody would understand, till I came here and made such great friends Randy awesome pictures my friend thank you!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 29, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow, Jerry, what a story I felt like I was right next to you under those trees. Each time I hit the woods I live a different time, or see a different tree, or piece of land. Never talked about it much figured nobody would understand, till I came here and made such great friends Randy awesome pictures my friend thank you!



I understand all too well, as I have travelled all across this great landmass we call North America I am in awe of what nature has provided for us. Some people see the wilderness as a frightful place due mostly to their inexperience with nature. For me it is my second home, my whole life has been full to the brim of outdoor wilderness adventures, with my witts and a few hand tools I can spend many days at a time out there just soaking up the atmosphere. It seems I never grow tired of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome picts Randy, always happy to see and share picts of the woods, I often go to my albums and just spend hours lost in reliving the trips I made to take the picts and often lamenting to myself about the picts I did not take.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 29, 2012)

Afew picts of the little stream I followed up into the hills,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 3, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I understand all too well, as I have travelled all across this great landmass we call North America I am in awe of what nature has provided for us. Some people see the wilderness as a frightful place due mostly to their inexperience with nature. For me it is my second home, my whole life has been full to the brim of outdoor wilderness adventures, with my witts and a few hand tools I can spend many days at a time out there just soaking up the atmosphere. It seems I never grow tired of it.


 Could not agree with you more my friend! Your pictures are awesome too, you know me between cutting, running my dogs, etc. I see those gullies, streams, stumps and big trees, many times, and never enough. Thought it was cool I used to be in a hunting club in point arena, and Gualala. Ten thousand acres. Was lp, then Mendocino forest products. Eureka hill is the point arena side. Jerry beranek put some cutting from this side, in his high climbers and timber fallers book. Also said the mountain view road, was some of the most rugged country they fell timber in. Some of the trees fell end over end. My friends the Parmeters also logged up there. I used to explore all the time up there, loved it.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's a favorite photo from last weekend's time in Jedediah Smith redwoods ... early morning.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 22, 2012)

Ha !!

From last weekend ... more hiking and photos.






View attachment 263551


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 22, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Ha !!
> 
> From last weekend ... more hiking and photos.
> 
> ...



Pretty funny. We used to stop there and throw apples to the horse that was there a few years ago.
That was called Berry Glen, there was a small market and motel there, the Himalayan Blackberrys
ate it.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 22, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Pretty funny. We used to stop there and throw apples to the horse that was there a few years ago.
> That was called *Berry Glen*, there was a small market and motel there, the Himalayan Blackberrys
> ate it.



So that explains where the name "Berry Glen" came from for the new Berry Glen trail that they extended from there up the hill to connect with Lady Bird Johnson Grove's looped trail.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 22, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> So that explains where the name "Berry Glen" came from for the new Berry Glen trail that they extended from there up the hill to connect with Lady Bird Johnson Grove's looped trail.



I first saw Berry Glen in June of 1964, I went to Crescent City with my Grandfather, what I remember
most about Berry Glen was the big Nehi sign in front.
101 was quite different back then, it was a 4 hour trip to Eureka from CC.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 22, 2012)

Great pictures! Good to see you two, happy thanksgiving my good friends


----------



## Gologit (Nov 23, 2012)

*Norm, RandyMac, MDVaden et all...*

Stopped at Bull Creek on the way to Mattole yesterday and paid homage to a few of our favorites.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome Bob! It never get's old does it! I don't care how many times I stop and admire trees, good ones or giants, one or many, it never gets old, and I can do it over and over. I never get tired of them.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 23, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Stopped at Bull Creek on the way to Mattole yesterday and paid homage to a few of our favorites.



Planning lay-outs were you?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 23, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Planning lay-outs were you?



Me? Never. Wellllll, maybe just a little. Okay...a lot. Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 23, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Me? Never. Wellllll, maybe just a little. Okay...a lot. Old habits are hard to break.



My favorite place is High Rock, there are some beauties in there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where is High rock Randy? And the layout thing, hell that's natural:cool2:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 23, 2012)

Yup it's natural. But when you're parked by a nice OG, and your pickup has a bumpersticker that says TIMBER...THE RENEWABLE RESOURCE, and the back of the pickup is full of saws, tools, chokers, Timber Harvest Boundary ribbon,gas cans etc. and you're checking the tree height with an inclinometer and the Park Ranger drives by and comes to a screeching halt....well, it's a little hard to convince him that you're just a tourist and don't mean any harm.

Those guys don't have much of a sense of humor.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 23, 2012)

LOL! Nope they don't no humor at all LOL! Like scoping a deer just to look with your rifle, even though it's unloade LOL!:cool2:


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 24, 2012)

I was almost arrested for possession of a weight on a cord, in a state park. That and I trod on shiny boots, blew Havatampa smoke in a short guy's face. I'm guessing turning my back to him when he was talking peeved him some. Jeeze, all I was doing was looking at trees.







Norm, High Rock is off the Ave, between Dyerville and Redcrest. I used to work at the Fire Camp
just up the hill from there.






They dredged gravel there, you can see the ladder way up in a tree, where they had a block, they climbed up to grease it and play with cable.

This was just below the grove, on the river bed. There is a hell of a hole at High Rock Bluff, saw a Sturgeon there that was maybe ten feet long.

My beater Honda


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Nov 24, 2012)

Love those pictures Randy. Dyerville got ya thanks. The beater honday, Will John parmeters dad, always got funny looks going down the road on his 350 honda, or his truimph. His dog terrible on the gas tank and front of the seat, pig hanging over the back rack, unloaded pistol on his side, rifle on his back LOL! He used to take those bikes timber falling in the summers at times too!:cool2: Jerry hope you are doing well my friend


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 5, 2012)

I never get tired of admiring this outlaw. Lauri lane off Joy road, near Bodega.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 5, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I never get tired of admiring this outlaw. Lauri lane off Joy road, near Bodega.



Why do you think they left him behind. Must have some sort of trunk damage.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 5, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Love those pictures Randy. Dyerville got ya thanks. The beater honday, Will John parmeters dad, always got funny looks going down the road on his 350 honda, or his truimph. His dog terrible on the gas tank and front of the seat, pig hanging over the back rack, unloaded pistol on his side, rifle on his back LOL! He used to take those bikes timber falling in the summers at times too!:cool2: Jerry hope you are doing well my friend



I am doing quite well ,Norm, recovering fairly well from a bad fall I had where I fractured the bone below my right eye. My teeth have been numb on the right side ever since, there was bleeding into my sinus cavity for about 3 weeks but that has finally stopped. The feeling is slowly coming back somewhat around the gums but the teeth themselves are still fairly numb feeling. Other than that I have not let that bump slow me down any.
I had the 71 honda 450 twin with the green gas tank with gold trim, I often carried a chainsaw on the rear rack to and from the woods, got some funny looks from people sometimes.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 5, 2012)

Man Jerry, real sorry about your fall hope you feel better my friend. Not sure why they left it behind first I thought maybe the layout was no good. The top blew out and regrew, and still a tall bastard, but the girth man oh man, right in someone's front yard, I envy them, here is another shot of it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 25, 2012)

A very marry Christmas guess it's times like this, that you look back and smell the roses, count your blessings, realize what you are thankful for. I am so lucky to have such great friends, Jeanne, my dogs. And I am so very thankful each and every day that I was born and raised in Redwood country, and almost daily I get to see a Redwood beauty. May not always be a giant, it may only be 3 feet tall, but one who knows of this love, needs no explanation.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Dec 25, 2012)

First saw 'em as a kid

View attachment 269545


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome tree guy, me too.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Dec 25, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Awesome tree guy, me too.



Went on a lot of camping trips with my family in the early 70's -- all planned with military precision.

Mt Whitney:

View attachment 269561


End of the Ho River Trail (Olympic NP) at Blue Glacier

View attachment 269563


OK, I am probably going to far with the old family pics...


----------



## paccity (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 25, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Man Jerry, real sorry about your fall hope you feel better my friend. Not sure why they left it behind first I thought maybe the layout was no good. The top blew out and regrew, and still a tall bastard, but the girth man oh man, right in someone's front yard, I envy them, here is another shot of it.



I feel a little better each day, was to see my dentist and had picts taken, everything looks ok to him. I think that someone posted picts of that tree before, it sits adjacent to someones home sort of on the fenceline, might have been Randy but could have been someone else. It looks like a big one, its hard to capture them on a camera. Seems it takes someone or an object of common size to be included in the pict to get the size comparison. I hope to be back out among the giants again this coming year.


----------



## sawfun9 (Dec 25, 2012)

Well I planted a dozen of those Coastal Redwoods in the Oregon coast range this year. And about half a dozen here in Portland. Maybe a few will survive. Pretty rare in town but lot's of Sequoia, man do those get big fast.


----------



## carym2a (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes they do:msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity (Dec 25, 2012)

sequoia's grow like weeds around here, if they have a good water source they go fast. we take 8 to 10 a year around here. pretty trees till they become the back yard. this one ring counted to 58 years.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 25, 2012)

*Smith River*


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 25, 2012)

Great to see you all, wonderful pictures. Jerry glad you are doing well my friend. Tree guy, I love that part, military precision Saw fun 9, awesome to hear of more growing.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 27, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



Sure enjoy the drive along the Smith River, every time. Countless small seasonal waterfalls this time of year.

I'm headed down either late Friday (tomorrow), or Saturday, for redwood country. Not quite sure which parks I'm going too, but will probably stay in Crescent City Sat. and Sun. nights.

If I come down Friday night, I may power-nap in Trinidad, and check out Humboldt Redwoods SP again. Otherwise, it's Redwood National, Prairie Creek and Jedediah Smith.

...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice to see you my friend, have a safe trip, and can't wait to see your world famous pictures:msp_smile::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 28, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Thats a really good post Norm. I agree w/ya thats God's country. I would really,really love to see it someday for myself.
> I would imagine that you and Randymac live in beautiful country. No doubt.



I agree with both posts, but it is important to realize that the big thing here is that we are all smart enough to enjoy our own little spots, be it for the monster trees, or a big rock, big blue ski, or a big blue ocean. Our country is a wonderful place and can be simply captivating if we just get outside every once in a while and allow ourselves the moment!

I am not by any means a tree hugger (I love to watch them fall) but if we don't (as a nation) start enjoying this country more and trashing it less we will be one of the last generations to have the chance.

If this seems like a NANCY thing to say, my excuse is that I feel bad still from a flu bug, and that my wife is sick too so Its OK! If you disagree with my excuse pound salt!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 28, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>


I have always considered that hill in the background as my hill. I have been over most of it and have been looking at it for decades.



M.D. Vaden said:


> Sure enjoy the drive along the Smith River, every time. Countless small seasonal waterfalls this time of year.
> 
> I'm headed down either late Friday (tomorrow), or Saturday, for redwood country. Not quite sure which parks I'm going too, but will probably stay in Crescent City Sat. and Sun. nights.
> 
> ...



You will have decent weather for it, not much in the way of rain and more importantly, not much wind.
Have you spent any time in the Bull Creek Flats? Get across the creek and head West to the base of the hill, follow it around until you find a good size seasonal stream, go up a bit and then South, there is bench with some worthwhile trees. There is also a hand felled tree somewhere in there, an old lightning strike, must be 16' dia, they abandoned the crosscut by the stump.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2012)

Randy love your history and knowledge my friend. Someday we will have to share some stories over a camp fire. B harrison, not really getting your meaning my friend, we are the good guy's right?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 28, 2012)

We bad, on purpose.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2012)

Love that pic Randy, what year was that?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 28, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Love that pic Randy, what year was that?



1977/78


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sweet I was 4, love those old pictures and stories my friend. I look through my old logging books over, and over.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 28, 2012)

1980, near Klamath.


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 28, 2012)

my sister is moving to seattle warshington on the third of january, will have to go visit her and see some of the giants. I went to the redwood forest in california awhile ago, I remember it being so awesome. I plan to go back.


----------



## slowp (Dec 28, 2012)

4x4American said:


> my sister is moving to seattle warshington on the third of january, will have to go visit her and see some of the giants. I went to the redwood forest in california awhile ago, I remember it being so awesome. I plan to go back.



Has she made 3 people leave our state? 

You might want to swing over to the Olympic National Park and see the mossy rainforest.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 28, 2012)

Randy love it great pics little buddy! 4x4 american nice to meet ya, welcome. Slowp great to see ya, doing good?


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 29, 2012)

slowp said:


> Has she made 3 people leave our state?
> 
> You might want to swing over to the Olympic National Park and see the mossy rainforest.



She ain't that big a girl! Will look into the Olympic National Park, what makes it national if it's only in one state?


----------



## slowp (Dec 29, 2012)

4x4American said:


> She ain't that big a girl! Will look into the Olympic National Park, what makes it national if it's only in one state?



No, silly. Our fair state is overpopulated. It's my rule. Before new people can move here, 3 have to leave.
That way, we'll be less likely to have to enter lotteries to go to some of the nicer places. One area that I'm not likely to go to already does that. 

We've been overrun with folks moving here to be "in the mountains". Colorado has mountains. So does Montana, Idaho, Oregon, California, Utah, etc. I bet those are better mountains than here. Why can't those people move there instead? It rains less in those places. If you want wet mountains, move to Alaska! 

That's my rant. I live in a very small, unknown area that is not likely to see a population boom unless a sewer system is built. The nearest McDonalds, Burger King, etc. are an hour away. We're kind of like the state used to be.


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 29, 2012)

slowp said:


> No, silly. Our fair state is overpopulated. It's my rule. Before new people can move here, 3 have to leave.
> That way, we'll be less likely to have to enter lotteries to go to some of the nicer places. One area that I'm not likely to go to already does that.
> 
> We've been overrun with folks moving here to be "in the mountains". Colorado has mountains. So does Montana, Idaho, Oregon, California, Utah, etc. I bet those are better mountains than here. Why can't those people move there instead? It rains less in those places. If you want wet mountains, move to Alaska!
> ...



Sounds like you got a nice little niche. I'd love to move to Alaska to get outta the rat race of ny, or down to GA with my dad's side of the family. Anyways, she's doing some weird type deal where some girl who she don't know leaves her little tiny apartment to go somewhere and whilst she's gone, my sister is moving in, taking care of her cat, and basically living in some other girls apartment for awhile. I have no idea why she'd want to do something like that but that's her deal not mine.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 29, 2012)

Slowp good stuff, and I agree with you, be nice to keep it small town. Sad thing is when new people move in they want to change everything, kind of ruins things. 4x4 I agree with ya, on hustle and bustle, and Alaska looks awesome indeed. Ran the dogs today, no pigs but some a nice little Redwood grove, nothing huge but nice to look at.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have not figured out how to get good picts of the big Redwoods I come across out there. When I am standing in a grove the trunks are large and I can get a shot of the girth or width of the trunk but can`t get much of the height in the frame. If I shoot up the tree then I can only see up as far as the branches and the canopy blocks any further up the tree. If I can find an opening in the woods I am still stymied because the trees in front of me are still too close and tall to get any amount in the frame. I even climbed a very steep ravine, nearly straight up for over 300', at the top I could see about 50' of the tree tops but nothing of the massive trunks below. The trees grow too close together to get good shots of them but someday I hope to come across one big one that I can get the whole tree into one shot, just for the album.


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 29, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have not figured out how to get good picts of the big Redwoods I come across out there. When I am standing in a grove the trunks are large and I can get a shot of the girth or width of the trunk but can`t get much of the height in the frame. If I shoot up the tree then I can only see up as far as the branches and the canopy blocks any further up the tree. If I can find an opening in the woods I am still stymied because the trees in front of me are still too close and tall to get any amount in the frame. I even climbed a very steep ravine, nearly straight up for over 300', at the top I could see about 50' of the tree tops but nothing of the massive trunks below. The trees grow too close together to get good shots of them but someday I hope to come across one big one that I can get the whole tree into one shot, just for the album.



All ya gotta do is get a jet pack and fly up til you get the right angle and take a shot nice and steady like


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, it is a tough shot.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jerry I hear that I am no pro photographer, and only have a small Digital camera. Guess like in the high climbers book, really takes a lot of planning some high tech equipment, seems like a full time job in itself. But still has to be hard, must have to be a real long ways off, to get that whole tree.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 30, 2012)

The next time I get out there I want to get a 18 or 22mm wide angle lens for my DSLR. I think that would be the only way to get all of a tree in one picture. I know the 55 mm won't.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would love to see a giant redwood one day.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike be awesome, love to see them pics when you do. Jerry good tree like that pic, Hammer this ones for you my NY friend, welcome! Happy new year to great friends. Headed out for a hunt early am. Is it me or do the trees talk to ya? I listen, nothing like the sound, and smell in Redwood land, a little Ocean mist ads to the flavor. Music to the ears, and fresh air.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 1, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> The next time I get out there I want to get a 18 or 22mm wide angle lens for my DSLR. I think that would be the only way to get all of a tree in one picture. I know the 55 mm won't.



Just did this one with an 11mm Tokina.

I rarely use flash in the forest. The day before, I photographed rooms for a motel in Crescent City, using two of my Canon 430 EX II's ... and it got me thinking to try them the next day ... today ... inside a charred-out goosepen of an old coast redwood in Jedediah Smith.

Remarkable such huge trees can endure so many storms with a remaining shell of wood.

This is at the far west end of the park.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 1, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Mike be awesome, love to see them pics when you do. Jerry good tree like that pic, Hammer this ones for you my NY friend, welcome! Happy new year to great friends. Headed out for a hunt early am. Is it me or do the trees talk to ya? I listen, nothing like the sound, and smell in Redwood land, a little Ocean mist ads to the flavor. Music to the ears, and fresh air.



Did you notice the different bark patterns on each of those trees. I have started to notice many different bark patterns depending on where the tree grows, its exposure to wind, sunlight and location, whether in a ravine, valley or hillside, the bark pattern changes.


----------



## carym2a (Jan 1, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you notice the different bark patterns on each of those trees. I have started to notice many different bark patterns depending on where the tree grows, its exposure to wind, sunlight and location, whether in a ravine, valley or hillside, the bark pattern changes.



You forgot fire:msp_smile:


----------



## carym2a (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone .


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 1, 2013)

carym2a said:


> You forgot fire:msp_smile:



Randy`s pict shows some fire damage, the trees that I have examined that had fire damage did not show any bark pattern changes. Fire does not damage the bark very deep in, the bark on the redwoods is many inches thick depending on age. I have seen bark from 2"-6" thick on the base of most Redwoods I have examined closely.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 3, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Did you notice the different bark patterns on each of those trees. I have started to notice many different bark patterns depending on where the tree grows, its exposure to wind, sunlight and location, whether in a ravine, valley or hillside, the bark pattern changes.


 Yeah Jerry I did, and see this many places, never knew why the difference? Is it me or do some with wild spindly bark, have the similar in the grain of the wood? When I pulled green chain I noticed wild grain, birds eye, twist etc. Mario great to see ya!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 3, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah Jerry I did, and see this many places, never knew why the difference? Is it me or do some with wild spindly bark, have the similar in the grain of the wood? When I pulled green chain I noticed wild grain, birds eye, twist etc. Mario great to see ya!



Well over here if the tree bark shows a twisting pattern the wood will have that quality, if the bark pattern runs straight with the trunk the wood will have a straight grain. When I cut a tree to mill for myself I pick the straightest grain bark pattern I can find, the wood will have very nice straight grain for boards that I don`t want to twist while drying. Heavier framing timbers can be cut from the more twisty grain logs, we let the logs dry as much as possible before milling them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 5, 2013)

Makes a lot of sense Jerry. Wild bark sure is pretty too.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 5, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Makes a lot of sense Jerry. Wild bark sure is pretty too.



The bark and most often the wood inside will be very pretty. Twisty grain really stands out when ,flat sawn.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 5, 2013)

I made a bunch of these.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 5, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I made a bunch of these.



I remember almost winning one of those belt buckles, burl Redwood was it not?


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I remember almost winning one of those belt buckles, burl Redwood was it not?



Yep, burl, that was the last one too, got $25-30 a piece for them. Unfortunately, I am out of that material.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 5, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, burl, that was the last one too, got $25-30 a piece for them. Unfortunately, I am out of that material.



I know where there is a huge burl out your way...LOL


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know where there is a huge burl out your way...LOL



Oh yeah, there are some superb ones in the parks. There is one on the Bull Creek Flats that would take a semi to move.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 5, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Oh yeah, there are some superb ones in the parks. There is one on the Bull Creek Flats that would take a semi to move.



Park rangers wouldn`t think too highly of removing one of them.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jerry I agree on that beautiful flat sawn wood. Randy nice looking stuff


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 6, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jerry I agree on that beautiful flat sawn wood. Randy nice looking stuff



A furniture builders dream, imagine a 6 drawer Haiku dresser made of that ribbon grain Redwood, like this one.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_eImeuDtObGE/S9mGeRbUKvI/AAAAAAAAJuU/3ur6bXay3yE/s800/haiku1.jpg


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, beautiful Jerry


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 28, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I made a bunch of these.



Seeing you like wood, I'm guessing over the years you've seen the inside of the Curly Redwood Lodge.

Just photographed some rooms for them New Years Eve day. There's a very nice table in the lobby that I don't have any closeup shots of. It's the table under the TV behind the tree in the lobby photo. It's as if the legs were split ... not cut. The edges, corners and surfaces are all wavy.

Gladiator was playing that night. I waited for "Lucilla" to show on screen rather than "Maximus" for the photo. Thought she would look better than the body armor.

...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's a few more shots I took of the rooms there. They are all fairly big, with one entire wall paneled with curly redwood, the front door apparently, and the posts between covered parking stalls.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice picts, thanks for posting , awesome curley redwood. It would make breathtaking furniture.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep, the old Curly Lodge, one of a kind.
The LP Room at the Samoa Cookhouse was done in curly Doug Fir, I have never seen that wood anywhere else.
Some of the TPLC offices in Scotia were ACHVG OG Redwood, nice but it gets kinda bland after awhile.
My Grandfather had his office redone with knotty pine. The story goes he nailed it up over the Redwood.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 29, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, the old Curly Lodge, one of a kind.
> The LP Room at the Samoa Cookhouse was done in curly Doug Fir, I have never seen that wood anywhere else.
> Some of the TPLC offices in Scotia were ACHVG OG Redwood, nice but it gets kinda bland after awhile.
> My Grandfather had his office redone with knotty pine. The story goes he nailed it up over the Redwood.



Knotty pine has lots of character, we have plenty of that over on this side. The wood itself is soft but those knots!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 29, 2013)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Seeing you like wood, I'm guessing over the years you've seen the inside of the Curly Redwood Lodge.
> 
> Just photographed some rooms for them New Years Eve day. There's a very nice table in the lobby that I don't have any closeup shots of. It's the table under the TV behind the tree in the lobby photo. It's as if the legs were split ... not cut. The edges, corners and surfaces are all wavy.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful stuff my friend, thanks for sharing. Love it, also loved Gladiator. Good to see you all.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 30, 2013)

i know of some big ones. of coarse they are protected but they are fun to go see. they are definitely not the size of what the past redwoods used to be but they are still big and considered a redwood. if anybody wants to see or view the redwoods from back in the day i recommend youtube or google images. they are a site to see even on video and always make me smile. the redwoods is where it all started.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 30, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, the old Curly Lodge, one of a kind.
> The LP Room at the Samoa Cookhouse was done in curly Doug Fir, I have never seen that wood anywhere else.
> Some of the TPLC offices in Scotia were ACHVG OG Redwood, nice but it gets kinda bland after awhile.
> My Grandfather had his office redone with knotty pine. The story goes he nailed it up over the Redwood.



Ah the Samoa Cookhouse. Last time I was there was around July 4, 1993. If a PNW GTG happens in June I'll be sure to visit the S C on the way up and back. Will be my first visit in 20 years...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome indeed wescoaster love em too! Aaron never been to that cook house, want to go, lets do it! If nothing else, you and me make a day trip!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got a new UWA lens, and had some time for more redwood country. Tossed in a play structure at Crescent City too, because it's just around the corner from the redwood parks visitor center.

...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool pics Mario:cool2: Good to see ya! The play structure, reminds me of spots of the fort at Fort ross, above Jenner.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 3, 2013)

Fort Ross, the site where first of the Redwoods were felled by Whitemen. I wandered around, I think I found their stumps, they used axes only, kinda crude.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 3, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Knotty pine has lots of character, we have plenty of that over on this side. The wood itself is soft but those knots!



Our living and dining rooms are finished with horizontal planks of knotty pine. My wife fell in love with this house the moment that she saw it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 3, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Our living and dining rooms are finished with horizontal planks of knotty pine. My wife fell in love with this house the moment that she saw it.



The old Cape Cod house I grew up in was totally finished inside with knotty pine. At the time that house was built knotty pine was worthless, just thrown out into the cull pile. Some boards are 34" wide by 22' long, the boards were cut live edge and then square edged keeping the taper of the tree from butt to top off. The installers, who were ship wrights just alternated the butts and the boards actually climbed the walls staying nearly equal on the horizontal. Some walls were whitewashed but two rooms were spar varnished.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 3, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Cool pics Mario:cool2: Good to see ya! The play structure, reminds me of spots of the fort at Fort ross, above Jenner.



Probably best it has a closer mental connection to a fort than the nearby Pelican Bay state penitentiary.

:msp_thumbup:

Also enjoyed getting some pics of the oaks and trees in the canyon west of Jedediah Smith redwoods. Better than any oriental garden I've seen.







View attachment 282584


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, what a great picture! I love it..


----------



## tbilz (Mar 4, 2013)

I am proud to say I can count myself among those privileged enough to live and work among some of the biggest redwoods left standing. I have worked in southern Humboldt county in Weott, then at Grizzly Creek state park, as well as near Orick, farther north. There are some giants left standing by Weott, in the Bull Creek flats area and some stumps that are just plain impressive.
I've been lucky to have a job where I am actually paid to hike through these amazing forests exploring wherever I want, within reason. We found some cool stuff on our adventures. Old decrepit cabins, bottle dumps, and parts of old steam equipment were just some of the discoveries.
One of my first captains' father was a local logger in the 30s and 40s and had no doubt laid an ax into more than a few of the stumps we came across. It was a good time walking through the woods with him as he would tell stories his dad had passed on to him from the 'ol days of logging, "when the men worked, not the tools". They were always along the lines of the "uphill, both ways" type but, man, were they entertaining.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the site, and welcome to our thread my friend Nice to meet you, and lucky you are to be part of that indeed!


----------



## tbilz (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 

The coastal redwoods will always be near and dear to me. I have actually had the chance to buck a couple decent sized trees within the park, off the Avenue of the Giants and Bull Creek road, but nothing massive. Seems like it was always at 3 in the morning. 

We carried 272xp saws on our engines, primarily running 24" full comp for cutting fireline, but carried 32" bars with skip for the bigger stuff. The 272 definitely didn't shine with the 32", but it's what I had to work with and I made it happen most of the time.

If we couldn't handle it with the 32" and the man power on hand we would call up to the inmate camp that was a couple miles away and would have bigger saws and a crew of 17 hard working men to help move the wood before long. Pretty damn convenient, if you ask me. I sure can't think of a better way to work off one's debt to society!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's something a bit different, but related to the Curly Redwood Lodge that I photographed the rooms at. I was looking at their home page, and wondered how a photo would look merged with the logo thing they have. Then I recalled a photo I took there when the car folks came to town for a show.

They liked the idea and added it to their website this week.

BTW ... anyone recognize the approximate year and make of the truck?


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 5, 2013)

Early '50s Chevy or GMC.

Dammitall!!!

I went to pull up a Forestry photo and found that my Photobucket account got hacked by the eco-freaks again.
I also got a smug self righteous email from the hacker, it is soo on.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 5, 2013)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Here's something a bit different, but related to the Curly Redwood Lodge that I photographed the rooms at. I was looking at their home page, and wondered how a photo would look merged with the logo thing they have. Then I recalled a photo I took there when the car folks came to town for a show.
> 
> They liked the idea and added it to their website this week.
> 
> BTW ... anyone recognize the approximate year and make of the truck?



That Curly Redwood reminds me of the beautiful, Art Deco Rosewood onboard the Queen Mary. One has to be a registered guest of the Queen Mary Hotel in order to see it. The best and most beautiful examples of this rosewood art deco are located in parts of the Queen Mary that are not accessible by the general public.

I've ridden in Chevy, GMC, Dodge and Studebaker pickups of that era.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 5, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Early '50s Chevy or GMC.
> 
> Dammitall!!!
> 
> ...



Again??? Those ####birds.....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 5, 2013)

That truck has been customized a little but looks a lot like a 52 we had on the farm,


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 5, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> That truck has been customized a little but looks a lot like a 52 we had on the farm,



That's pretty close.

Point of interest ...

When the Curly Redwood Lodge posted the logo+truck image to their Facebook page, one of their "Likes" commented that the original owner of the motel used to have a *red* 1951 pickup ... now that's a pretty nice full-circle connection to the lodging's past.

...


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 5, 2013)

tbilz said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> The coastal redwoods will always be near and dear to me. I have actually had the chance to buck a couple decent sized trees within the park, off the Avenue of the Giants and Bull Creek road, but nothing massive. Seems like it was always at 3 in the morning.
> 
> ...


 You are very welcome friend! Funny you mention the crews, as I work for county roads, we cut and clear roads quite a bit. Including 3 am ahh been there. And we also use them crews of 17, in facts I help run the cut crews at work and we get Cal fire twice a week. Randy sorry to hear that... Mario that is saweet, great idea, logo and truck! Jimmy quenn mary the ship? If so been on it was soo impressed. Aaron I love that word Damital! Jerry every farm seems, had an old truck, always one sitting in the field!:cool2:


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 6, 2013)

tbilz said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> The coastal redwoods will always be near and dear to me. I have actually had the chance to buck a couple decent sized trees within the park, off the Avenue of the Giants and Bull Creek road, but nothing massive. Seems like it was always at 3 in the morning.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the site! If I recall correctly, the Chandelier Tree, located near Leggett, features some of the best examples of giant redwood burls that I have ever seen. Do yourself a favor. Park your vehicle off the highway, walk to the tree and enjoy the scenery. I have never driven thru that tree in a motor vehicle and I have no desire to ever do so. When we visited the park in the 1950s, the Underwood family members who owned the park at that time were somehow related to my Dad's sister's husband. The following website brought back a lot of memories.

Chandelier Drive-Thru Tree.
California Redwoods-Northern California's Chandelier Drive-Thru Tree park provides hiking, picnicing and shopping in one spot.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, Jimmy that place sounds like heaven! And thanks for the link, awesome, going in right now!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 7, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wow, Jimmy that place sounds like heaven! And thanks for the link, awesome, going in right now!



It was in the early 1950s. We stayed in a rustic motel just off Hwy 101. I believe there could have been a store at the motel. It was an easy walk from the cabin thru the park to the Chandelier tree and back. We roasted marshmallows in the evenings on a small campfire behind the cabin. My dad took me trout fishing on the Eel River. That entire area is beautiful. My parents drove a 1946 Nash Ambassador. I hope the area hasn't become too trendy.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 7, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> It was in the early 1950s. We stayed in a rustic motel just off Hwy 101. I believe there could have been a store at the motel. It was an easy walk from the cabin thru the park to the Chandelier tree and back. We roasted marshmallows in the evenings on a small campfire behind the cabin. My dad took me trout fishing on the Eel River. That entire area is beautiful. My parents drove a 1946 Nash Ambassador. I hope the area hasn't become too trendy.



I was through there just 2 years ago and it certainly did not look trendy to me, reminded me the most of back home. The area from Fort Bragg up to Crescent City is the part of California I like the best, the coast and the trees make me feel at home.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 7, 2013)

The drive from Crescent City to Eureka is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 7, 2013)

One of mine also Randy, actually like Garberville on up to Crescent very much, Avenue of the Giants never gets boring to me.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 7, 2013)

I spent 2 nights in garberville when we visited. We eat at the woodrose cafe for breakfast both mornings. It took us all day to drive from there to prairie creek and it was dark before we got back through eureka on our way back south. Now I wished we would have taken another day to continue north into Oregon before we turned around. Next time I go I'll make sure I get all the way up there.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 7, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I spent 2 nights in garberville when we visited. We eat at the woodrose cafe for breakfast both mornings. It took us all day to drive from there to prairie creek and it was dark before we got back through eureka on our way back south. Now I wished we would have taken another day to continue north into Oregon before we turned around. Next time I go I'll make sure I get all the way up there.



I have made it up to Oregon from San Fran. twice now, staying at Garberville both times at this very nice place,


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 7, 2013)

Another great drive is from Redway/Garberville to Honeydew, then out to Cape Mendocino to Ferndale. Or turn at Honeydew and go out throught the Bull Creek Flats to 101. You can also run out to Shelter Cove.
View attachment 283309


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 8, 2013)

Jimmy good deal, awesome stuff my friend! And everyone else with the beautiful tales, of drives, and spots I love it, so many awesome spots, know I would love em all!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 8, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Another great drive is from Redway/Garberville to Honeydew, then out to Cape Mendocino to Ferndale. Or turn at Honeydew and go out throught the Bull Creek Flats to 101. You can also run out to Shelter Cove.
> View attachment 283309



We've been all over that area. Love it! Lots of nice places for hiking, camping and deer hunting. Never crowded. Tent camped one time at A.W. Way County Park between Honeydew and Petrolia where our kids had a ball playing in the Mattole River. Couldn't get them out of the water.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 8, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> We've been all over that area. Love it! Lots of nice places for hiking, camping and deer hunting. Never crowded. Tent camped one time at A.W. Way County Park between Honeydew and Petrolia where our kids had a ball playing in the Mattole River. Couldn't get them out of the water.



I know most of the Upper Mattole and Honeydew Creek fairly well, used to have lots of family there.
Not all of those waist height stumps are mine.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 8, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jimmy good deal, awesome stuff my friend! And everyone else with the beautiful tales, of drives, and spots I love it, so many awesome spots, know I would love em all!



In the 1980s, went deer hunting a couple of times with my son in the Cow Mountain Area sort of east of Hopland. Saw a huge buck atop one of the ridges up there. It moved and disappeared before I was able to calm down enough to take a shot.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 8, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I know most of the Upper Mattole and Honeydew Creek fairly well, used to have lots of family there.
> Not all of those waist height stumps are mine.



In the 70s and 80s, we went deer hunting every year in the King Range. A strenuous hike to the ridge above Shelter Cove. The view is well worth it.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 8, 2013)

Most of that area is a strenuous hike. My Grandad's ranch was on Beartrap and ran to the coast to Spanish Flat.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 9, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> In the 1980s, went deer hunting a couple of times with my son in the Cow Mountain Area sort of east of Hopland. Saw a huge buck atop one of the ridges up there. It moved and disappeared before I was able to calm down enough to take a shot.


 Awesome, not to far from me nice area. Love a good deer hunt! Randy think I remember the pics of your grand dads ranch, was pretty country.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 9, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Another great drive is from Redway/Garberville to Honeydew, then out to Cape Mendocino to Ferndale. Or turn at Honeydew and go out throught the Bull Creek Flats to 101. You can also run out to Shelter Cove.
> View attachment 283309



I need some more trips out to get in some more back road travelling, had to do all the main road stuff first, did that so next trip out will get in more back road driving. Have the #1 and 101 done from San Fran up to Oregon and back with some detours out into the backcountry. Takes time to see and feel it but I am making headway each time I get out that way.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm hoping to make it back out there in 2 years or so. I want the youngest to be able to walk a lot of it on her own like the last trip. The baby girl was 2 then and walked almost every trail all the way through.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 9, 2013)

Further south, everyone should drive Hwy 1 between Cambria and Monterey at least once in their lifetime. When heading north, the coastal redwoods begin at about Big Sur. When we lived in Santa Clara, we often visited Mt. Madonna County Park for day outings and camping. Nice tall redwoods there.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 9, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Further south, everyone should drive Hwy 1 between Cambria and Monterey at least once in their lifetime. When heading north, the coastal redwoods begin at about Big Sur. When we lived in Santa Clara, we often visited Mt. Madonna County Park for day outings and camping. Nice tall redwoods there.



That is one beautiful/scenic drive. I have done it in both directions from San Fran down to LA and back. Stayed over in Santa Maria one night, Santa Barbara another.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 10, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Further south, everyone should drive Hwy 1 between Cambria and Monterey at least once in their lifetime. When heading north, the coastal redwoods begin at about Big Sur. When we lived in Santa Clara, we often visited Mt. Madonna County Park for day outings and camping. Nice tall redwoods there.


 I second that my friend. Never done it yet, but know some who have. Been told it is unbelievable, the beauty in that area. Mike and Jerry be great for you both to make it again, and someday love to meet you guys. As you all know, I count my lucky stars for being born here, growing up here, have no desire to leave. It is such a honor and privelage, being so close and among it all, almost every day.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 10, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> That is one beautiful/scenic drive. I have done it in both directions from San Fran down to LA and back. Stayed over in Santa Maria one night, Santa Barbara another.



We can drive for hours on Hwy 1 south of Monterey and see nothing but pristine coast, no manmade structures and no services. 

Another beautiful scenic drive goes from Hwy 101 near King City to Hwy 1 on the coast. This route involves driving thru Fort Hunter Liggett over the summit of the Santa Lucia Mountain Range on Nacimiento-Ferguson Road. The drive from the 6,000 FT EL summit to Hwy 1 involves a steep descent with sharp switchbacks. Don't be deterred by the main gate to Fort Hunter Liggett. Nacimiento-Ferguson Road is a public highway.

While at Ft Hunter Liggett, you can tour Mission San Antonio and visit (or even rent a room at) the Hacienda (that was designed for Wm. Randolph Hearst by Julia Morgan).


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 10, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I second that my friend. Never done it yet, but know some who have. Been told it is unbelievable, the beauty in that area. Mike and Jerry be great for you both to make it again, and someday love to meet you guys. As you all know, I count my lucky stars for being born here, growing up here, have no desire to leave. It is such a honor and privelage, being so close and among it all, almost every day.



Being in tall redwoods is like being in a cathedral. A preacher once bawled me out for coming to church instead of going deer hunting.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 10, 2013)

That is one Awesome preacher Jimmy, and I agree with you on the cathederal, and the preacher, thinking you should be deer hunting:cool2:


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 10, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> That is one Awesome preacher Jimmy, and I agree with you on the cathederal, and the preacher, thinking you should be deer hunting:cool2:



There is no better way to worship the Creator then to enjoy his creation.

That preacher was an avid hunter. Hunted everything under the sun.

The tabernacle built at Mt. Sinai was God's 2nd choice. The Lord wanted to dwell in individual peoples' hearts, but they ran and stood afar.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome Jimmy, and I am in total agreement!


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 12, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Further south, everyone should drive Hwy 1 between Cambria and Monterey at least once in their lifetime. When heading north, the coastal redwoods begin at about Big Sur. When we lived in Santa Clara, we often visited Mt. Madonna County Park for day outings and camping. Nice tall redwoods there.



From experience...don't drive Hwy1 either way if it's foggy. But at all other times it is a great drive. I just came back from working in a Boy Scout camp 11 road miles from Hwy1 (across from Rocky Point Restaurant) up Palo Colorado Canyon (10 miles south of the Carmel River).

Here is a couple of redwoods I worked near Big Sur.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 12, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> We can drive for hours on Hwy 1 south of Monterey and see nothing but pristine coast, no manmade structures and no services.
> 
> Another beautiful scenic drive goes from Hwy 101 near King City to Hwy 1 on the coast. This route involves driving thru Fort Hunter Liggett over the summit of the Santa Lucia Mountain Range on Nacimiento-Ferguson Road. The drive from the 6,000 FT EL summit to Hwy 1 involves a steep descent with sharp switchbacks. Don't be deterred by the main gate to Fort Hunter Liggett. Nacimiento-Ferguson Road is a public highway.
> 
> While at Ft Hunter Liggett, you can tour Mission San Antonio and visit (or even rent a room at) the Hacienda (that was designed for Wm. Randolph Hearst by Julia Morgan).



All good advice. I worked on a cattle ranch as a kid not too many miles from Ft Hunter Liggett. Mission San Antonio is a favorite of mine but it does hit 100+ degrees for months at a time.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 13, 2013)

2dogs said:


> From experience...don't drive Hwy1 either way if it's foggy. But at all other times it is a great drive. I just came back from working in a Boy Scout camp 11 road miles from Hwy1 (across from Rocky Point Restaurant) up Palo Colorado Canyon (10 miles south of the Carmel River).
> 
> Here is a couple of redwoods I worked near Big Sur.




Awesome! New coastal redwoods sprouting from the roots already. Planted a 5 gallon redwood in my front yard 25 years ago. Its getting tall.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 13, 2013)

2dogs said:


> All good advice. I worked on a cattle ranch as a kid not too many miles from Ft Hunter Liggett. Mission San Antonio is a favorite of mine but it does hit 100+ degrees for months at a time.



Had a perfect view of Junipero Serra Peak, 5,862' EL, from the window of my private office at FHL. Big oak trees near the San Antonio River can draft as much as 500 gallons of water a day. I spent as much time as possible outdoors in the field. Lots of interesting stuff to see.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 13, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> We can drive for hours on Hwy 1 south of Monterey and see nothing but pristine coast, no manmade structures and no services.
> 
> Another beautiful scenic drive goes from Hwy 101 near King City to Hwy 1 on the coast. This route involves driving thru Fort Hunter Liggett over the summit of the Santa Lucia Mountain Range on Nacimiento-Ferguson Road. The drive from the 6,000 FT EL summit to Hwy 1 involves a steep descent with sharp switchbacks. Don't be deterred by the main gate to Fort Hunter Liggett. Nacimiento-Ferguson Road is a public highway.
> 
> While at Ft Hunter Liggett, you can tour Mission San Antonio and visit (or even rent a room at) the Hacienda (that was designed for Wm. Randolph Hearst by Julia Morgan).



I have driven the Pacific coast from Anchorage Alaska down south to Mexico and from Mexico back up to Oregon taking in all that beauty there is out there to behold. Where ever I travel I find beauty and awe in this huge land mass we call North America.


----------



## D. Lane (Mar 13, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> We can drive for hours on Hwy 1 south of Monterey and see nothing but pristine coast, no manmade structures and no services.
> 
> Another beautiful scenic drive goes from Hwy 101 near King City to Hwy 1 on the coast. This route involves driving thru Fort Hunter Liggett over the summit of the Santa Lucia Mountain Range on Nacimiento-Ferguson Road. The drive from the 6,000 FT EL summit to Hwy 1 involves a steep descent with sharp switchbacks. Don't be deterred by the main gate to Fort Hunter Liggett. Nacimiento-Ferguson Road is a public highway.
> 
> While at Ft Hunter Liggett, you can tour Mission San Antonio and visit (or even rent a room at) the Hacienda (that was designed for Wm. Randolph Hearst by Julia Morgan).



I used to have a small ranch 3 miles northeast of Ligget's north boarder. I swept the chimneys in the Hacienda, and Officers club for several years. A beautiful old building with vintage European decor, and furnishings.
When I was a kid, I went down on the coast side with a couple of the old Avila's on mules, to get old growth hand split redwood fence posts. There are more redwoods in those coastal canyons than most realize. I have had the privilege of running all over Hunter Ligget, The Ventana, and the coast canyons of that area. I miss that country.:msp_smile:


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 14, 2013)

D. Lane said:


> I used to have a small ranch 3 miles northeast of Ligget's north boarder. I swept the chimneys in the Hacienda, and Officers club for several years. A beautiful old building with vintage European decor, and furnishings.
> When I was a kid, I went down on the coast side with a couple of the old Avila's on mules, to get old growth hand split redwood fence posts. There are more redwoods in those coastal canyons than most realize. I have had the privilege of running all over Hunter Ligget, The Ventana, and the coast canyons of that area. I miss that country.:msp_smile:



Was it on Jolon Rd? What was the name of the guy who ran the Lockwood store? He sorta overlooked personal hygene in later years.


----------



## 1stgenfarmboy (Mar 14, 2013)

I have been reading this thread, and can agree with most, i have walked among the big ones and it is truely a spiritual experance, i am sad that there are so few that they need to be procted, i would love to lay into one of those big boys with a monster saw, but i also feel like the tree would be screeming at me ( what are you doing) look at me, pet me, love me, adore me.....

they are a beautiful site to behold for shure.


----------



## D. Lane (Mar 14, 2013)

*It was up Pine Canyon.*



2dogs said:


> Was it on Jolon Rd? What was the name of the guy who ran the Lockwood store? He sorta overlooked personal hygene in later years.



My place was up near the top of Pine Canyon. I lived up there for almost twenty years. I was around that area, off and on, from the time I was a small child. I have been all over that country. I used to know everybody. I moved away from there in 1988. I worked on a few jobs out at Hunter Ligget. I worked for the company that built the Motor Pool out there. I also worked for Monterey County for a while, in their vertebrate pest program. I worked with all the old lion hunters and trappers, and chased bad cats all over, from Monterey to Paso Robles. The lion population around there has always been more than healthy. I could tell stories about that area for a long time. I got to see allot, and know many.:msp_smile:


----------



## D. Lane (Mar 14, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Had a perfect view of Junipero Serra Peak, 5,862' EL, from the window of my private office at FHL. Big oak trees near the San Antonio River can draft as much as 500 gallons of water a day. I spent as much time as possible outdoors in the field. Lots of interesting stuff to see.



I was lucky enough to Stand at the top of Junipero Serra (Santa Lucia), Pinyon, Cone, and many other mountain tops down there, some several times. There is allot of history down there. I once found an old bandit camp between Reliz Canyon, and Pinyon Peak, that no one that I ever talked to knew about. I found several undisturbed Indian caves and camps as well. That country is thick in many places.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 15, 2013)

Bill, Jimmy, Jerry great to see yous. Same to you and welcome D.lane. Great pictures Bill, and Jerry I bet that was one hell of an awesome drive. I would like to get to Leggett someday Jimmy and D.lane, heard of it never been there. Only been to Eureka once, and really loved the drive, and Redwoods along the way.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 15, 2013)

D. Lane said:


> I was lucky enough to Stand at the top of Junipero Serra (Santa Lucia), Pinyon, Cone, and many other mountain tops down there, some several times. There is allot of history down there. I once found an old bandit camp between Reliz Canyon, and Pinyon Peak, that no one that I ever talked to knew about. I found several undisturbed Indian caves and camps as well. That country is thick in many places.



Lots of interesting places to see and explore in that area. I was employed at FHL from 1987 to 1995. As an systems engineer for telecommunications, I visited mountaintop repeater sites up there many times. There is some really interesting stuff to see back in an area known as "The Indians". "The Indians" is in the Los Padres National Forest and open to the public. There are depressions in the rocks near the Nacimiento River where the indians ground up acorns and small caves with blackened rocks where they built their campfires. I discovered a painted indian cave at FHL while deer hunting one weekend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 16, 2013)

Speaking of deer season Jimmy, right around the corner for us it seems. Can't wait! You on facebook? If so look up our group all sportsmen and women the Alliance of dog men


----------



## Rockyardjo (Mar 30, 2013)

Great thread Normzilla44! Hi, I'm an old newbe from Humboldt county. Never cut down one of these giants, but handled thousands of them while working 37 years for the old Pacific Lumber Co. There is a new group just started on Facebook by the name Humboldt Loggers and Fallers. Might want to check it out. Also they post all the sumitted pictures on they're website humboldtloggersandfallers dot com. I don't know what RandyMac looks like but he might be in one or more of these. Hate to post and run but am heading to the Bay area early in the morning to see family for Easter. Have a wonderful weekend!

Joe


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 30, 2013)

Joe, my family worked at PL for decades, my Grandfather was the Production Superintendent back in the '60s, my Dad was a sawfiler at Mill "B", my Bro played with little boards in the factory. I was born in Scotia, we lived on 4th street


----------



## Rockyardjo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi RandyMac. I wasn't born in Scotia but my wife was. I lived on Williams st. in the 60's, 5th in the 70's and 3rd before I moved to Fortuna. Probably know or seen your relatives for time to time. I ran the Burger crane from '74 till 92. Caught the last years of the log train. 45 cars of mostly single or 2 log loads.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2013)

Rockyardjo said:


> Hi RandyMac. I wasn't born in Scotia but my wife was. I lived on Williams st. in the 60's, 5th in the 70's and 3rd before I moved to Fortuna. Probably know or seen your relatives for time to time. I ran the Burger crane from '74 till 92. Caught the last years of the log train. 45 cars of mostly single or 2 log loads.



Those were the days. Thanks for letting us know about the logging website. I looked at some of the pictures. Good stuff.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 31, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Joe, my family worked at PL for decades, my Grandfather was the Production Superintendent back in the '60s, my Dad was a sawfiler at Mill "B", my Bro played with little boards in the factory. I was born in Scotia, we lived on 4th street



Interesting that Scotia is the last company town in America. There is a website with pics and interesting info on the privately-owned town of Scotia.
Town of Scotia, California


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 31, 2013)

Rockyardjo said:


> Great thread Normzilla44! Hi, I'm an old newbe from Humboldt county. Never cut down one of these giants, but handled thousands of them while working 37 years for the old Pacific Lumber Co. There is a new group just started on Facebook by the name Humboldt Loggers and Fallers. Might want to check it out. Also they post all the sumitted pictures on they're website humboldtloggersandfallers dot com. I don't know what RandyMac looks like but he might be in one or more of these. Hate to post and run but am heading to the Bay area early in the morning to see family for Easter. Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> Joe


 Thank u my friend, and so great to meet you. Threads like this I had hoped it would bring a family together and it did. Gives us a place to keep sacred and small. A fine band if you will. Look me up Norm Green on facebook.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 31, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thank u my friend, and so great to meet you. Threads like this I had hoped it would bring a family together and it did. Gives us a place to keep sacred and small. A fine band if you will. Look me up Norm Green on facebook.



Looked at pics on the Humboldt loggers website last night. They had a great sense of humor. My dad drove Cats up to and including the D10.

Love of the outdoors is in my blood. I've never been a logger, but admire anybody willing to work that hard for a living. My dad took me camping in the Lassen Nat'l Forest when I was only 6 weeks old. I've been addicted to the outdoors ever since. My dad was a fishing, hunting and camping fanatic. During WW2 gasoline shortage/rationing, he ran his 1939 Chevy with synthetic paint thinner. When I was in diapers, we lived in Willows, CA. My dad owned a Chesapeake Bay Retriever named Mitzi. Hunting pheasant and waterfowl is a way of life there. Hunted the same spot in the Lassen Nat'l Forest in 1997. Sign of huge bucks there.


----------



## DavdH (Mar 31, 2013)

Scotia Was!! not is...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 31, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Bill, Jimmy, Jerry great to see yous. Same to you and welcome D.lane. Great pictures Bill, and Jerry I bet that was one hell of an awesome drive. I would like to get to Leggett someday Jimmy and D.lane, heard of it never been there. Only been to Eureka once, and really loved the drive, and Redwoods along the way.:msp_thumbup:



Its always my pleasure to drop into this thread and remeniss over my trips through your fair land. I have been lucky enough to have traveled throughout your State a fair bit now and am comfortable with finding my way around out there now.My next trip out that way I will try to look you and Randy up, even if its just for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 31, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Its always my pleasure to drop into this thread and remeniss over my trips through your fair land. I have been lucky enough to have traveled throughout your State a fair bit now and am comfortable with finding my way around out there now.My next trip out that way I will try to look you and Randy up, even if its just for a cup of coffee.



Don't forget me Jerry.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 31, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Don't forget me Jerry.



I will have to line all you Cali dudes up in a row, I think you live closest to San Fran. than the rest.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 31, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will have to line all you Cali dudes up in a row, I think you live closest to San Fran. than the rest.



Yep. I also work near SF. Dave (Ckelp) is about 20 minutes from me. Norm's about 45 minutes north on 101. Randy's about 5-6 hours farther north in the PNW.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 31, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Yep. I also work near SF. Dave (Ckelp) is about 20 minutes from me. Norm's about 45 minutes north on 101. Randy's about 5-6 hours farther north in the PNW.



We nearly met up on my first trip out, I got overwhelmed with itinerary and you caught the flu. All my trips out so far were all pre planned by my daughter so that I could see the most possible for the time I had to be there. Now that I have seen a good deal of the territory I will have more time to plan meeting up with many of you Cali guys.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 31, 2013)

Be a pleasure to meet up with you as well Jerry. Jimmy I love it I am also a outdoor nut. I love the redwood country as you know. I also run my dogs on pigs, and get to see all of gods country. We cut wood, and do tree work on 5-6 hunting ranches for trade, and wood for us. Sometimes I just load up the dogs, and go for a drive. My favorite loop is Skaggs springs, from healdsburg, up to tin barn, then king ridge road, and into Cazadero. I am also involved in lpro legislation, and fighting anti hunting, or anti gun, or sporting legislation. V.P for Ca houndsmen for conservation, then president of my own group and club the Alliance of dog men.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 1, 2013)

This log took us about 8 hours to get all of it down a draw about 300' It started as a 40' and a 24' laying along side each other semi stuck between a big redwood and an old springboard hole stump. We only had my pickup and its winch. Poison oak galore BTW. The land owner is a friend of mine so we did this for free.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice bit of work, did you mean 40 inch and 24 inch laying parallel?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 2, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice bit of work, did you mean 40 inch and 24 inch laying parallel?



No, the big log Cody and Jake are sitting on was 40' long and the small one was 24' long.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Be a pleasure to meet up with you as well Jerry. Jimmy I love it I am also a outdoor nut. I love the redwood country as you know. I also run my dogs on pigs, and get to see all of gods country. We cut wood, and do tree work on 5-6 hunting ranches for trade, and wood for us. Sometimes I just load up the dogs, and go for a drive. My favorite loop is Skaggs springs, from healdsburg, up to tin barn, then king ridge road, and into Cazadero. I am also involved in lpro legislation, and fighting anti hunting, or anti gun, or sporting legislation. V.P for Ca houndsmen for conservation, then president of my own group and club the Alliance of dog men.



I had to look at a map to jog my memory. Have been all over that area. As a young boy, I frequently went steelhead fishing with my dad on the Russian River off Hwy 101 near Healdsburg. We hauled a carload of Boy Scouts to/from Hayward to the Royaneh Boy Scout Camp near Cazadero. Our son is a Captain in the Sacramento Metro Fire Dept and lives in Meadow Vista.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 2, 2013)

2dogs said:


> No, the big log Cody and Jake are sitting on was 40' long and the small one was 24' long.



Thanks,..ok just trying to get the pict straight in my head.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bill, nice picture, good logs. I love those heelers! Great dogs. Jimmy camp Royaneh awesome place, loaded with pigs. I lived right across the road, in 1987-89 or so. On east austin creek road. Beautiful place, hell of a camp.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Count (Apr 10, 2013)

I have only seen one Sequoia in my life (I hope I can remedy that); we don`t have that many around here; it was truly magnificent.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 13, 2013)

Randy great picture! Jerry we will have to line that up, say a god's country GTG? In the redwoods no doubt! Count welcome and magnificent I agree!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 15, 2013)

Spent all day yesterday, running the dogs in gods country. Jesus, me, Tony and the Parmeter brothers. It was well needed.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 15, 2013)

RandyMac said:


>



I never get sick of these pics, you guys are blessed to have worked with such huge logs, i can relate to that young fella, he's miles away, i used to do that when sawing bigger cuts that took forever to finish.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great pics randy, and I agree With Neil! Is that young fella Randy? James=Paso robles Jimmy great to have you in the Alliance my friend!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 17, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Spent all day yesterday, running the dogs in gods country. Jesus, me, Tony and the Parmeter brothers. It was well needed.



Beautiful Northern hill country, gotta be in good shape to traverse that type of topography.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 17, 2013)

What's happening Norm? 

Hope all's well - Sam


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Apr 18, 2013)

RandyMac said:


>



Looks precarious - lol ...

So ... Spent a few days in redwood territory last Thursday to Saturday. Even convinced the older woman who took over the Hiouchi Cafe to let me launch a website for her. Doing it sort of for free, although I am placing a link to my site from the home page. Used the Smith River photo attached on the home page for that website.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Jerry! and yes indeed does keep u in shape! Sam great to see u old buddy! How is the big sky country? Mario great pictures, and beautiful country!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 5, 2013)

Happy fourth of July from the redwood country, my friends!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 5, 2013)

Belated happy 4 th ,Norm. Thanks for reminding me its still there although I often find myself wandering the forest there.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ye sir Jerry, and great to see you! We will never forget the giants and beauties, nor the woods.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 6, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ye sir Jerry, and great to see you! We will never forget the giants and beauties, nor the woods.



You are so right,..I will carry those memories with me til the end. It will likely be next spring before I get back out to California, just so many things I have to get in order again before I can get back out there. That does not mean I don`t think about being there most every day. Still have a lot of country to see out that way, got to make Yellowstone a priority also.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah I see some of those trees at night, when my eyes are closed. Loved and adored them since I was old enough, to know what a tree was. Yeah I say Yellowstone and glacier park mandatory. Traveled the going to the sun highway, if I remember right when I was little.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Keep those big logs coming men, havn't seen one in weeks.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 17, 2013)

This was near the founders grove.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good to see u Neil, and I agree! Good to see u Mike that is a dandy! Frank boyer I seen ya listed below, was thinking of you lately, how have u been my friend?


----------



## madmarksolomon (Jul 17, 2013)

If you want to see a big big sequoia google the General Sherman in sequoia park, I could be wrong but I think its the biggest in the world
http://www.nps.gov/seki/naturescience/sherman.htm


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Mark, and welcome to the group bro. What part of Northern ca u from? Im in Hopland.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jul 20, 2013)

i know what you mean, i grew up near the santa cruz mountains. and alot of my friends were in the mountains. spent alot of time in the redwoods. (even got married at Redwood Estates)  i feel the same way about felling them. but luckily i now have santa cruz mountain property, and get to saw on the ones that fall naturally. its a win win


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ice dogs, good deal I totally agree. Thanks for coming in!


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

madmarksolomon said:


> If you want to see a big big sequoia google the General Sherman in sequoia park, I could be wrong but I think its the biggest in the world
> The General Sherman Tree - Sequoia & Kings Canyon National Parks



that's a tree, good stuff


----------



## madmarksolomon (Jul 21, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Thanks Mark, and welcome to the group bro. What part of Northern ca u from? Im in Hopland.



Susanville East side of sierras 30min east of lake almanor.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 21, 2013)

Calaveras Big Trees State Park is a great place for picnics, hiking and camping. The giant sequoias there are awesome. Its an easy day trip from the Bay Area. Have been there many times.
Calaveras Big Trees SP


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 21, 2013)

I know Susanville, been there many times. Interesting place, it is on the edge of the Smoke Creek Desert and yet it seems like a mountain town.
I logged south of there, in the Yuba Pass area.


----------



## madmarksolomon (Jul 21, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I know Susanville, been there many times. Interesting place, it is on the edge of the Smoke Creek Desert and yet it seems like a mountain town.
> I logged south of there, in the Yuba Pass area.


Cool I logged around Chester for a little while, Met sum good old boys in that area and learned a lot.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 22, 2013)

Cool Mark good to meet you! Neil I agree that tree is a dandy! Randy and Jimmy good to see u..


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice to have a Nor Cal conversation on here!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree my friend, as I was born and raised here. Have no intentions of leaving the redwoods.


----------



## carym2a (Aug 30, 2013)

This might be for RandyMac, A few months ago I ended up with an 090G with a roller 38" bar with some of the biggest chain I've ever seen, with a new old 5/8 pitch full skip. I was told it was used in redwood and cedar, Anyone have any Info on when and where this size chain might have been used ?. pictures soon.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 30, 2013)

madmarksolomon said:


> Cool I logged around Chester for a little while, Met sum good old boys in that area and learned a lot.



Love to go fishing, camping and deer hunting in the area around Chester, Mineral and Lassen Natl Park. There are some huge bucks up there. The trick is to be in the right place when the deer migrate from Mt Lassen to lower altitudes.

Love the smell of Jeffery Pine. My dad camped in the Mill Creek Campground near Mineral for fishing and deer hunting. He took me camping there when I was less than 2 months old. Lots of fond memories of that area. 

Everybody should drive the Feather River Canyon at least once.


----------



## Busmech (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree, late spring when every thing is green and the water is high. I was born in Quincy and went to school there a couple of years before we moved to central CA foothills. Have been back many times, always go thru the canyon at least one way.

Everybody should drive the Feather River Canyon at least once.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 30, 2013)

carym2a said:


> This might be for RandyMac, A few months ago I ended up with an 090G with a roller 38" bar with some of the biggest chain I've ever seen, with a new old 5/8 pitch full skip. I was told it was used in redwood and cedar, Anyone have any Info on when and where this size chain might have been used ?. pictures soon.



I've never seen 5/8 pitch chain on a saw that 'new'. The McCulloch 77 that I picked up from a CL seller in the Placerville area a few years ago had 5/8 pitch (Oregon 16C) chipper chain. Big stuff.


----------



## carym2a (Sep 2, 2013)

The chain of that size just clears the case, in fact there is alot of repaired damage from thrown chain. One old faller said the chipper chain wasnt that great but the no.16 chesel type that I've got was real good inthe soft woods around here. I'm still trying to find out if it was used much in the redwoods.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 6, 2013)

Good to see u my friends! Saw some redwood country today, up at the rock..


----------



## King opines (Sep 6, 2013)

I too love the redwoods. We live at the valley entrance to sequoia national park, we venture up there 9-10 times a year. One of our first stops is Converse Basin, at one time one of the largest groves of giant Sequioa, but it was completely logged out between 1890 and 1900. Now it's called stump meadow. Living in central California I have been exposed to the logging industry all,my life, I grew up in the woods of eastern Madera county, once home of the Madera Sugar Pine Lumber Company. Logging ceased to exist here full time in about 1992-93, we had 5 very large mills in the area of about 100 sq. miles, but they are all gone now. Not only did we lose the jobs and the tax base from them, we are also confronted with a severely overgrown forest, as in the case of the are of the Rim Fire. Come see me sometime, I'll show you the largest trees in the world.


----------



## Busmech (Sep 7, 2013)

King opines said:


> I too love the redwoods. We live at the valley entrance to sequoia national park, we venture up there 9-10 times a year. One of our first stops is Converse Basin, at one time one of the largest groves of giant Sequioa, but it was completely logged out between 1890 and 1900. Now it's called stump meadow. Living in central California I have been exposed to the logging industry all,my life, I grew up in the woods of eastern Madera county, once home of the Madera Sugar Pine Lumber Company. Logging ceased to exist here full time in about 1992-93, we had 5 very large mills in the area of about 100 sq. miles, but they are all gone now. Not only did we lose the jobs and the tax base from them, we are also confronted with a severely overgrown forest, as in the case of the are of the Rim Fire. Come see me sometime, I'll show you the largest trees in the world.



What town in eastern Madera county? I'm in North Fork about 40 minutes from Nelder Grove home of the Bull Buck tree one of the three largest sequoias in the world.


----------



## King opines (Sep 7, 2013)

Grew up in Bass Lake spent summers and all free time there. Spent many 4th of july's at the loggers jamborees in south fork. I can still remember coming down the mountain just before getting into North Fork at night and seeing the burner at the mill glowing. Those were the days up there it was a great place to grow up, we sold ours place in 1990 and I had not been up there much since. I went a couple of weeks ago, hardly recognized any of it.


----------



## Busmech (Sep 7, 2013)

Yea Bass Lake has really changed, many of the old cabins have been replaced with huge homes. North Fork is still the same except now the mill is gone. I used to spend my summers as a teen at Bass Lake and my wife grew up there, we may have crossed paths.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Sep 7, 2013)

King opines said:


> I too love the redwoods. We live at the valley entrance to sequoia national park, we venture up there 9-10 times a year. One of our first stops is Converse Basin, at one time one of the largest groves of giant Sequioa, but it was completely logged out between 1890 and 1900. Now it's called stump meadow. Living in central California I have been exposed to the logging industry all,my life, I grew up in the woods of eastern Madera county, once home of the Madera Sugar Pine Lumber Company. Logging ceased to exist here full time in about 1992-93, we had 5 very large mills in the area of about 100 sq. miles, but they are all gone now. Not only did we lose the jobs and the tax base from them, we are also confronted with a severely overgrown forest, as in the case of the are of the Rim Fire. Come see me sometime, I'll show you the largest trees in the world.


 Welcome aboard my friend and glad to know u. I have many friends, bear hunters near you. Norm Green...


----------



## King opines (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you Norm, I know a couple of guys here locally that run a string of dogs and bear hunt on a regular basis.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Sep 22, 2013)

Went down for a few days since I head it was going to rain. Hard to beat the Coast Redwoods when it's wet.

Heard the guy at Hiouchi Cafe was hoping for some photos with his Mustang, so invited down to Walker Rd. at Jedediah Smith park Thursday night. Friday after rain subsided, encountered the photo session for a wedding that took place in Stout Grove.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 23, 2014)

One more of several new finds in Redwood National and State Parks. 

Single trunk ..


----------



## 4x4American (Jul 23, 2014)

Good lord love a duck


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 23, 2014)

4x4American said:


> Good lord love a duck


Wh...what?


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2014)

M.D. Vaden said:


> One more of several new finds in Redwood National and State Parks.
> 
> Single trunk ..



Let's see...I'd get me some springboards and I'd put the face just about...oops, sorry Mario. Old habits die hard.
Nice stick.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 24, 2014)

2dogs said:


> Wh...what?



With "love a duck" I think he meant the rhyming figure of speech that the forum's language filter would not let post.

Here's one more new Coast Redwood find from last week.



Gologit said:


> Let's see...I'd get me some springboards and I'd put the face just about...oops, sorry Mario. Old habits die hard.
> Nice stick.



Just for fun ... let's suppose you got to cut this one. Where would you put your first spring board notch?


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Awsome guys, I never get tired of seeing these giants, something not seen in our land.
I miss this thread, good to see it start up again.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 24, 2014)

Neil,you just can`t imagine what it is really like walking/hiking among them. My neck gets tired after a few hours...LOL


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2014)

M.D. Vaden said:


> With "love a duck" I think he meant the rhyming figure of speech that the forum's language filter would not let post.
> 
> Here's one more new Coast Redwood find from last week.
> 
> ...



It's hard to tell without walking around the tree but, with only the picture for a reference, my first board would probably be about belt high on that guy standing by the tree.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 24, 2014)

BTW ... what kind of wood were spring boards made from? 

And here' one more new find. 19 ft. diameter measured about 10 ft. above ground. Over 315 ft.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2014)

M.D. Vaden said:


> BTW ... what kind of wood were spring boards made from?
> 
> And here' one more new find. 19 ft. diameter measured about 10 ft. above ground. Over 315 ft.



We usually used doug fir, quarter sawn if we could get it. Some of the guys from up north swore by spruce but df was easy for us to find.

Nice tree...nice pictures.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 24, 2014)

heavyequipmentforums has a NorCal thread.
***********************************/showthread.php?44996-Northern-California-logging


----------



## ausneil 1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


> We usually used doug fir, quarter sawn if we could get it. Some of the guys from up north swore by spruce but df was easy for us to find.
> 
> Nice tree...nice pictures.



Interesting,,,, my wood chop boards are Red Cedar and am guessing they are simular to what the old timers used for falling. I know a few old boys who fell with axe and crosscut but they said they often just notched out and used a sapling and balanced off that. All this is well before my time.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2014)

ausneil 1 said:


> Interesting,,,, my wood chop boards are Red Cedar and am guessing they are simular to what the old timers used for falling. I know a few old boys who fell with axe and crosscut but they said they often just notched out and used a sapling and balanced off that. All this is well before my time.



I don't think our cedar would work too well. I've never tried it but I think a 2x would be too brittle. It sure would be nice and light though. Some of those old df boards were heavy. We had an old guy die in the woods and nobody claimed his spruce boards. The guys that wound up with them wouldn't let them go. Light and strong.

I've used saplings too, or cut a board free hand out of a cull when I absolutely had to. Without a dog they were always a little wobbly but we'd make do. I always liked a good wide board with a good sharp dog on it and a nice snug fit in the tree.

LOL...it really didn't matter how good the board was, I always felt better...and cut better, too...with both feet on the ground. On the bigger stuff using a board, or two or three, I'd usually put a snipe in the bottom of the face so the butt would slide down and ground itself pretty good while I was trying to bail off the board with some semblance of grace and without breaking my damn neck. I never quite achieved grace but I didn't break my neck, either.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 24, 2014)

ausneil 1 said:


> Awsome guys, I never get tired of seeing these giants, something not seen in our land.
> I miss this thread, good to see it start up again.



If you ever get over here let us know. If we can't lead you around personally we'll tell you the good places to see the best trees. There's still some left and I hope there always will be.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 25, 2014)

I stop at Cal-Barrel on the way home from my weekly trip to Eureka, this week I realized that I have been going there for 50 years.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 25, 2014)

I stopped at Bull Creek on my way down from Fortuna this morning. That place is a restorative for the soul.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 25, 2014)

We used to hang out at the old campground, about halfway to Albee Creek. Nice big sunny flat back there, good swimming hole and a very big tree on the other bank.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 26, 2014)

2dogs said:


> heavyequipmentforums has a NorCal thread.
> ***********************************/showthread.php?44996-Northern-California-logging



Bill the auto-censor killed your link...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 26, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I stop at Cal-Barrel on the way home from my weekly trip to Eureka, this week I realized that I have been going there for 50 years.





*
Cal-Barrel Rd. ... wonderful place ...*


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 26, 2014)

2dogs said:


> *heavyequipmentforums* has a NorCal thread.
> ***********************************/showthread.php?44996-Northern-California-logging





Eccentric said:


> Bill the auto-censor killed your link...



If a person were to 'cut' that "cleansed" link above................'paste' it into their browser address bar....................replace all those *********'s before the first * /* with *www .* and the name of the forum you mentioned (in *bold* above)...............followed by * . com*................they *may* just be able to get to the thread in question. Theoretically...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 27, 2014)

2 from Jamaica, in the redwoods .... one shooting the other ...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 13, 2014)

Avenue of the Giants ... the One Log Truck


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 19, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I stopped at Bull Creek on my way down from Fortuna this morning. That place is a restorative for the soul.



I am appreciating Bull Creek Flats more and more with each visit. redwoodhikes.com gives a 3 star rating out of 5 stars for the 10 mile loop, but I added a page this week suggesting its a 5 star location ... because there's nothing quite like it, even if a few stretches have smaller or different species.

Stout Grove ... Jedediah Smith Redwoods State Park ...


----------



## atlarge54 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the posts M D V. My bucket list includes a redwood hike. Please keep posting.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Sep 11, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I stop at Cal-Barrel on the way home from my weekly trip to Eureka, this week I realized that I have been going there for 50 years.



In no rush to reach my 50 year anniversary going there, but sure looking forward to every year on my way there.

Here's a portrait from the flip side of Drury Parkway in the creek, Prairie Creek ...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Sep 29, 2014)

Last week in Jedediah Smith Redwoods State Park


----------



## Fireaxman (Oct 30, 2014)

Damn, Mario, you mean I missed you by 5 days or less? So sorry I missed you. I finally did make it to Beaverton, but got sick and had to beat a hasty retreat back home. Camped 2 weeks in Hiouchi, wandered around in those magnificent trees almost all day every day. You will recognize this one.


----------

